# June 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## Martha Moo

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th June,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Ali80, , 1st June, 
Micheleclaw, IMSI, 1st June, 
chloe l, ICSI, 1st June, 
Bisdil, ICSI, 1st June, 
Dippers, ICSI, 1st June, 
Sienna77, ICSI, 2nd June, 
BooBoo13, ICSI, 2nd June, 
jay 2311, DEIVF, 2nd June, 
Loobieloo2, ICSI, 3rd June, 
pinot, IVF, 3rd June, 
jess 0x0, DEIVF, 4th June, 
MJ in London, FET, 4th June, 
hopepaige, IVF, 5th June, 
Sandra74, IUI, 6th June, 
Lexsan, FET, 6th June, 
InfinityStorm, ICSI, 6th June, 
xoxkelz, FET, 6th June, 
Faiith, IVF, 6th June, 
suzloukel, ICSI, 6th June, 
JessicaUK123, ICSI, 7th June, 
RSH0308, , 7th June, 
hopewishpray, ICSI, 7th June, 
mrsc75, IVF, 7th June, 
sararenee, FET, 7th June, 
k25, IVF, 8th June, 
kelly lou, FET, 8th June, 
jojo34, ICSI, 8th June, 
KateBoothby, ICSI, 8th June, 
Provence13, FET, 8th June, 
cornish cath, DFET, 8th June , 
Loopee8, IVF, 9th June, 
Michimoo, ICSI, 9th June, 
FreckleGiraffe, IUI, 9th June, 
MonieH, ICSI, 9th June, 
Cutiepie, ICSI, 10th June, 
Stormie Chick, FET, 10th June, 
jean989708, , 11th June, 
Widy, ICSI, 11th June, 
AngeinParis, IVF, 12th June, 
Ruu, DEIVF, 13th June, 
Petal38, IVF, 13th June, 
Shuggy76, ICSI, 13th June, 
Fayec1976, IVF, 15th June, 
Helss, ICSI, 15th June, 
Narnea, , 15th June, 
Just40, IVF, 15th June, 
Mandy39, IVF, 15th June, 
lilly...., , 15th June, 
Helss, IVF, 15th June, 
Babyjellybaby, ICSI, 16th June, 
Nicola22, ICSI, 16th June, 
mrslab, ICSI, 16th June, 
ShelleySugar, Nat IUI, 17th June, 
michelle.v, , 17th June, 
SarahG90, Clomid, 19th June, 
Charlie 'N' Bec, IVF, 19th June, 
Salsa1, , 20th June, 
magsandemma, FET, 20th June, 
bonniebelle, IVF, 20th June, 
sammyjoe, DIUI, 20th June, 
emmab81, IVF, 21st June, 
Hannah12, IVF, 22nd June, 
Tattybear, FET, 22nd June, 
Hope.x, FET, 25th June, 
Waitingagain, FET, 25th June , 
Leah66, IVF, 26th June, 
Sarah82, ICSI, 27th June, 
fat_cassy, IVF, 27th June, 
Journey99, IVF, 28th June, 
princess79, ICSI, 28th June, 
Macca77, IVF, 28th June, 
hellokitty, ICSI, 28th June, 
Bikershaz, IVF, 28th June, 
Bella36, IVF, 28th June, 
Miainlondon, IVF, 29th June, 
mrs shiny, ICSI, 29th June, 
Meaths00, ICSI, 29th June, 
Jafall, ICSI, 30th June, 
MsK, FET,  , 
[/csv]​


----------



## sandra74

Hi Donna
I had my IUI today (failed ICSI) and my OTD is 6th June


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Sandra

welcome 

I am sure very soon some ladies testing in June will be joining the thread for lots of 2ww chatter



Donna Marie


----------



## Sienna77

Hey, I had my 2 day tx with ICSI yesterday. My OTD is 2 June

X


----------



## BooBoo13

Hi Ladies,
Here I am again in the dreaded 2WW I must be mad!  
Had 16 eggs collected on Tuesday and all were suitable for ICSI 13 fertilised and 9 continued to day 5 (today) so this morning I had 2 blasts put back in.  Just suffering with tenderness in my right ovary as there were 11 follicles on this side and it was higher up so more awkward to get to, just hoping it settles down, been getting a few twinges too today since ET.  Test day for me is 2nd June. Just hoping that my little angels are looking down on us to give us hope and positivity.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

welcome to Sienna77 and Booboo13 wishing you both lots of luck and sending lots of  to the 3 of you            

Donna Marie


----------



## bluebell68

hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining you, i had my transfer yest, 2 , 5 day blasts, test date, 2nd june, hope everybody is well xxxx


----------



## jess 0x0

Joining the mad 2ww  

OTD 4th June!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone

Jess
xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Jess 0x0, sorry to to bother you. I am on the other thread (May thread) and I just saw your thread. I noticed you had your IVF  in Reprofit? That is in Czech Republic, isn't it?? Can I ask you how much it is compared to the UK prices and were you happy with the service? I would also like to know about all the practical issuess (ie. how long did you stay in Czech? Were you there through your stiming?)

Believe it or not, I am Czech myself but I have never tried an IVF in Czech (strange, isn't it?) but I have been living in the Uk for the past 13 years. We are on our second cycle and I am not testing till Saturday. I am just preparing myself for the worst and planning my next IVf already (really sad, I know).

Could you please let me know? 

Good luck with your transfer. xx

Sasha
xx


----------



## jess 0x0

Hey SashaJ, I went to Reprofit in Czech Republic. I had donor eggs as I have premature ovarian failure.
We went through My IVF Alternative who were just brilliant! Theres a couple of months waiting list they tell you about the donor a couple of weeks before you start the treatment age, height, weight, eye colour, blood type, and education.

I'm not sure the exact price and waiting times as we went through a third party, but the clinic have been lovely! We have been here for 6 days, and only went to the clinic for about 2 hrs and then again 5 days later for the transfer and then flew home so it was like a little holiday really. The clinic are great you can ring everyday for embryo status after fertitlisation. We paid about £5000 altogether, treatment was just over £4000 and then had our hotel and flights on top. Reprofit also do non donor IVF but not too sure on the details about how long you'd need to be in Czech, according to their price list a complete non donor IVF cycle is just under 2k euros so that is considerably cheaper than england in my opinion I can't imagine there would be a long waiting list for non donor IVF either.

But you don't need to know any of this because you're gonna get a BFP on Saturday  

Jess
xxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Jess you are a star.   Thank you so much. I have been looking into Czech clinics for some time but as I said, before I live in the UK and it is a bit of a hassle flying back home. I didn't know that you had a donor egg so sorry asking about the stiming, etc. Obviously I would have to be there for about a month (ie. having scan, etc.) so that is the main reason why I thought I couldn't do it.

I am glad to hear that you liked the clinic.  I have never heard of IVF Alternative so I will do some research. Thanks for that information.

I hope your ET goes well today and I wish you all the best with your testing, but I am warning you – the two week wait is a real pain. 

I hope you are right and I will get positive on Saturday but I can't stop feeling negative at the moment. I was great during my first week as the novelty warned off, I am getting bored and frustrated. 

I wish you all the best for today  and thanks again 

Sash
xx


----------



## sandra74

Hi everyone! Hope you are all having a good Monday!  Are you back at work or on leave?
I was supposed to be on leave this week but since my tx got changed I'm back at work today. I work in a school and I'm enjoying the distraction!  
Sending you all lots of


----------



## sandra74

Sasha sending you lots of   and   for your BFP on Saturday!


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi everyone,
I had ET yesterday after EC on Thursday. 9 eggs collected, 6 fertilised with ICSI, only 2 made it to day 3 so they were both put back in yesterday. MY OTD is 3 June. Good to meet you all!


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

*Donna* - could you add me to the hall of fame please? We had IVF and test day is 3rd June. 7th fresh tx for us so I've been on a few halls of fame 

*Sandra* - I'm working from home this week and then out and about next (I'm a rep). I did spend 2 x 2ww (both BFN) laying on the sofa and the 2ww felt like a 6ww. I need the distraction of work to keep me sane!!

How's everyone doing? We had a day 3 transfer today. Was really hoping for blast but 2 were such clear front runners (out of 4) that they wanted to get them back. I did get pg with a day 2 ET back in January though so it just needs one (or 2!) lucky embies.

Right, am off for dinner.

Love to all,

Pinot xx


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi there,

I'm with Pinot - I have to keep busy or I go insane. Lying on the sofa makes me convinced I can feel a twinge every 2 minutes. Having said which, I'm feeling pretty rotten this evening after a busy day putting washing out etc (first sun in a month, I've gone crazy with washing), and am now panicking that I've done something bad as I feel quite sick and ridiculously bloated. Someone tell me this is just the cyclogest!

Loobie x


----------



## Pinot

*Loobie* - definitely cyclogest hun. Did you drink enough today? The nurse at transfer this morning told me if you get slightly dehydrated, it concentrates the hormones and can make you feel yucky

Anyone know if Lakeland oven liners can go in the dishwasher - have just had a ratatouille hotpot (going for vegetable overload!) flow over everywhere!!

Pinot xx


----------



## Loobieloo2

Thanks Pinot, I needed someone to tell me that quite firmly!

Been trying to drink lots but I think I probably tailed off a bit this afternoon. Will have another cup of water now. Yawn.

Meanwhile I'm trying to get soothed by watching Chelsea Flower show...


----------



## BooBoo13

Evening ladies,
Sandra - sorry to read that you had to change from ICSI to IUI but wish you all the luck in the world for 6 June. I am off work at the moment as I took redundancy from my job in Nov 2011 then things went horribly wrong for me at the beginning of this year (as you can see from my signature) and now I'm looking to the future getting emotionally stronger every day. I could do with working though as it would make time go faster. 
Sienna77 - have my fingers crossed for you, you're testing the same day as me
Donna Marie - thank you for the welcome to the madness of the 2WW
Jay 2311 - another test day buddy for me 
Jess - getting a little holiday at the same time as going through treatment sounds interesting, hope you had time to relax 
Sashaj - good luck for Saturday
Loobieloo2 - fingers crossed for 3 June. Enjoy watching the Chelsea Flower Show, I trained as a florist when I left school and would love to get back into it if I could
Pinot - we are on our 3rd fresh cycle, have also done 3 frozen feels like I've spent most of my life trying to achieve a family over the past 8 years and as you say it only needs 1 so here's hoping. Sorry I don't know about the oven liners but I do love shopping in Lakeland 
AFM - I'm trying to keep busy and not over analyse things, hark at me I'm only on day 1 of 2WW. I'm feeling pretty rotten today too, feel really bloated, I look 5 months pregnant. I'm finding it hard to eat much as it makes me feel sick afterwards. Have tried to up my water intake which is helping a little. I'm on Crinone gel which is pretty unpleasant but I suppose it's got to be done. My clinic have also given me Aspirin to take along with Clexane injections this time. 
Hope everyone is well and have a lovely evening
Booboo xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in with a helping of 

Pinot welcome sweetie

Hope you find the answer to the Lakeland question.......

another day down eh girls

Donna Marie


----------



## Sienna77

BooBoo - make the most of being off work though, get lots of relaxing in and take care of yourself.  Am also with you on the bloating, I had to wear a floaty dress to work as can't wear my normal clothes!

Loobie- keep up the water and hope you are feeling better

So glad to have you all here, so we can go through this together. I have gone back to work, as I need the distraction, will go nuts otherwise and spend all my time looking for symptoms on the internet, this way I can only do it in the evening  

I am having a particularly tough day.  Got the call today to say our other embies haven't made it. We had 10, all were damaged, which has happened every cycle, but this time were given hope that some of the others were progressing ok. So now I'm worrying that it also means this one won't make it, as it was damaged too, with fragmentations and vacuoles. They said it was the strongest. But so worried. 

Did the Zita West CD to try and relax. ....

Lots of sticky vibes to you all
Xx


----------



## BooBoo13

Sienna, 
We had the news on Monday that out of our remaining 7 embryo's only 1 was good enough to freeze which we were so disappointed with as it's our back up plan.  So out of 16 eggs we only had 3 decent ones, and like you hope and pray that the ones put back are continuing to develop.  
I've been having the odd stabbing pain low down on my left side this afternoon, just wish I knew what was happening in there    trying to keep up with the PMA and also keeping busy catching up with reading a pile of magazines.  Lovely day today, might have to sit out tomorrow in the sunshine and enjoy it while it lasts.  Just worried I'll get too hot, am I right in thinking that embies don't like heat? or am I going mad   
Hope you're all doing ok 
Booboo xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi ladies,

Can I join please? 

I have FET today,  OTD is the 6th June.  

Lex


----------



## BooBoo13

Hi and welcome Lex xx


----------



## jess 0x0

Hiya Girls, how is everyone today?

One day down! havent felt anything yet constantly looking for signs and symptoms how am I gonna last another 11 days!


Positive sticky vibes to everyone 

Jess
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in with a daily dose of 

Welcome Lex

      

Donna Marie


----------



## bluebell68

hi ladies, boohoo, ive also had, got a dull achey pain in lower left side of abdomen, i had 2 5 day blasts transferred sat morning...i wish i knew what it meant xxxx


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi everyone and welcome Lex, I am really enjoying having this outlet every night to just spend a few minutes reading how everyone else is wondering and worrying about the same things as me! I sat in the garden for 10 minutes this afternoon and then got worried about being too hot but then I thought what about all those people who do this abroad, maybe sunshine is good for us, like all my plants are loving it!

The bloating is crazy in this weather, I agree Sienna. Have a party on Sunday. Maxi dress here I come.

Loobie x

PS I had the stabbing pains too. Am telling myself it's probably wind!


----------



## sandra74

Hi ladies! 
Sienna sorry to hear about your embies. A friend of mine had twins through IVF, one transfered embie was perfect and the other was fragmented. They have two beautiful healthy boys who will be 2 in September. Try to keep the faith hon!

BooBoo I think a lil bit of sunshine is great for you and your lil embie! All that Vitamin D! Enjoy it while it lasts! 

Welcome Lex! How you doing today?

Hi Jess! How's your day been? Apart from symptom hunting!

Jay I saw that you've done your tx in Spain: is that where you live now or did you fly out for your treatment?

Loobie I completely agree with you: this site is a Godsend. My DH is very supportive but as much as he tries to understand, it's not the same as talking to other women going through the same or similar process as you!

I had my IUI on Saturday and do I count that day as day 1 or day 0? Hoping it's now 4 days done and not 3!!!!


----------



## bluebell68

hi sandra i flew out, i live in the uk, clinic are brilliant, very pleased with them, doing their refund programme xx


----------



## Lexan

Thanks for the welcome Ladies.
First day into the 2ww with 2x5day FET, nothing noticable going on apart from weirds dreams last night. Taking my meds and enjoying the sunshine in my lunch break, vitD is good for my pcos so yayy!! 
I need to read back to see where everyones at, but good luck to what every stages you are and hopefully we make June the bfps month 

Lex


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

Loving the sun here too  although it's a shame I'm working and only looking at it through the window!

*loobieloo* - how's the sickness? I'm really struggling with it today which is rubbish because it reminds me of morning sickness but I know at this stage it can only be the prog  and I'm drinking so much I'm pee-ing constantly!

*Sienna* - sorry to hear your embies couldn't be frozen. The thing is, freezing criteria is really strict so try not to be down hearted  on our 4th cycle, none were good enough to freeze but I didn't care as the one that was put back is now 20 months old, racing around like a looney!! Fingers crossed you won't be needing those others  We also got the call this morning to say our other 2 weren't freezer material either but it's OK as we weren't expecting it.

Sorry short on personals but I really need to finish some stuff I've started at work before I can finish for the day.

Love to all,

Pinot xx


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi Pinot, I'm struggling with the drinking water too. It's horribly like being PG because I keep having to go to the loo in obscure places like the library (disabled loos, not amongst the shelves!) which I haven't done since I was PG. It does seem to help a bit with the sickness though.

Sienna, I've never had any to freeze either. I started trying to say to the doctor when I was having ET that I hoped it didn't mean my eggs were bad and he said you only need one. Let's hope we all have that one this time....

Vitamin D again tomorrow I hope! Sleep well, ladies. Good to know you're here!

Loobie x


----------



## ali80

Hi, I was going to join this thread earlier in the week then thought I should wait until I was pupo as I only had 1 blast on ice   Luckily it survived (only just  ) and I am due to test on the 1st june   
I'll read back and catch up   and hopefully we can stop each other going  
Ali x


----------



## Martha Moo

Ali80

welcome to the thread

Hope and   for a BFP for you

Donna Marie


----------



## Micheleclaw

Hi Donna Marie, have moved over from may list as my test date is 1 June, can u please add my details xox

Hi all, on my journey i have two blasts on board as of yesterday, I've been here before and it feels as scary. Am glad for the better weather. I did IMSI this time, for those of u thinking about it more technical detail about my and others experience is on the IMSI thread.

Xoxox good luck to those of us testing in the next few days I see a few on Friday, will be thinking of you, ali - we have the same date! Let's stay sane xox

Will read up on u all to learn about your journies xoxoxox


----------



## ali80

Micheleclaw - Hi, it's a really short 2ww isn't it   I'm sure it wasn't this short last time   Just changed my ticker......only 8 days to go!! Yay!  

Donna marie - Thanks for the welcome and the Hof  
Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather and keeping their minds busy  
Ali x


----------



## Pinot

*Michele and Ali* - hello. Welcome to our club  My madness is starting and I need to ask you both....so you had blasts put back yesterday, right? My day 3 embies were day 5 yesterday and I test 2 days or 48 hours or 2,880 minutes or 172,800 seconds after you - WHY!!! I think my clinic (Oxford) get you to test on day 16 just so they can be sure. Right, decision made, I'm testing when you are 

AFM, as you've all guessed, I'm fed up. I can't believe I'm doing this 2ww thing again. I must be crazy.

Right, must do what I'm paid to do which isn't sitting here obsessing 

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies  ,

On my lunch break so popping in to say and send out some stick vibes to everyone.

Sandra 74 - How is it going? we  both have the same OTD, goodluck!

Booboo13, Siena77, Jay2311, Jezz0x0 - Hope you're all coping well, not too long to go now, Goodluck!

Loobieloo2, Pinot - Goodluck ladies, not too much obsessing with symptoms now.  We all going to get our bfp PMA!!

Micheleclaw - welcome and hope you stick around, we need all the chatting we can do to make this time goes fast.

Ali80 - my cycle buddy from the FET thread, how you doing today my lovely?

AFM -  nothing much to report apart from a few sharp pain in my left side yesterday, what is that about? Boobies still tender since progesterone was introduce so not taking any notice of them. It seems like I am the only one clinic gave the full 14days past transfer to test   . I will be testing early around 10dp5dt and go in on 15dp5dt for bloodtest.

Enjoy the weather girls, am going out to take a stroll.
Later,
Lex


----------



## Micheleclaw

Great to be in touch with so many of us! Ali I'm at lister too - transfer was 1020 yesterday - funny if we we're in the waiting room at the same time. I had to empty my bladder 3 times ... Easy way to get enough water in that day! Though I have to say I naturally feel v thirsty so drinking is easy. 

Pinot - hmm not sure the logic there. I always completely freak on testing day and tend to leave it a day later to be on the safe side.  When I got pregnant through icsi in 2009 I had lots more veins on my chest from about the day before testing. Now each time I do this I'm forever pulling my top up and inspecting .. DH finds it all v amusing - I'm forever asking him if he can see more veins -  a fertility version of that 'do you think I've out on weight' that leaves him struggling how to perfectly respond - bless! 

Lexsan enjoy the walk. Such a glorious day. 

I was told for ali and Pinot that from yesterday implanting should be in the next 48 hours.  

Sadly clinic called to say our other 4 embryo stopped developing yesterday so nothing to freeze. Praying this round works xoxoxoxxo xox


----------



## BooBoo13

Hello, how is everyone today?
Welcome Ali, Micheleclaw 
Pinot - I don't understand why we are all testing on different days&#8230;.my embies are now 9 days old today yet I don't test for another 9 days!!! As I'm only HPT I suppose they like to wait to get a clear result&#8230;.
Lexsan - I feel like I have forever to wait until my OTD  
Micheleclaw - loving the veiny boob comment  so sorry your other embryos didn't make it to freeze  

AFM - the last couple of days I've still felt bloated and uncomfortable doesn't help as I'm a bit constipated too  sorry if tmi....having the odd twinge still....keep thinking back to how I felt before I got my last BFP and it's doing me in over analysing everthing....what will be will be....

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather still, I've been in the garden today but it's too hot for me to stay out for long. 
Take care ladies xx


----------



## sandra74

Welcome Ali & Michele!!!!  

Pinot & Pinky   The day is nearly over, the weekend is nearly here and we're getting closer to June! Sending you lots of   vibes

Lex Hi test buddy! How you doing? 

Hey everyone!  

I've not got much to report. Was having a low day yesterday as my sister-in-law sent me yet another sonogram of her son due in August. I've been able to handle it all quite well but yesterday I kind of just snapped and felt really sorry for myself. Feeling more normal today and looking forward to meeting up with my girlfriends this weekend (they don't know either) as the distraction is just what I need! 

By the way, is it just me or is this the LONGEST week in the history of weeks?!!!!! 6 days down, 13 days to go...

Lots of


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to send masses of 

Welcome to the thread Michele, i have added you to the front page 

Another day down ladies

       

Donna Marie


----------



## ali80

Sandra - Have a great time with the girlies  

Booboo - Twinges sound good to me hun  

Micheleclaw - My app was at 2pm (didn't go in until 3.20pm!!!!) so would have missed you    Who did your transfer? I had a lady who I have never met before, possibly Spanish with long straight hair?? Hoping you won't need any frosties  

Lexsan - Hi lovely   I'm good thanks, hope you are too. 10dp5dt sounds about right for testing     

Pinot -     go for it, it sounds good to me. Its weird how clinics all give different time scales for otd   1st of june is the start of a good month     

Hi to everyone else. Nothing......and I mean nothing to report here, not a single twinge or flutter! 
Ali x


----------



## Pinot

Afternoon Ladies,

*Sandra* - I think you deserved a bit of a strop re the ultrasound pic. Do they know you're struggling? Have they asked if you WANT to receive them? On one of our tx, my sister gave our parents a FRAMED scan pic - what is all that about  For weeks I had to sit on a particular chair with my back to it 

*Boo* - your OTD is verging on ridiculous! I thought OFU were bad getting us to test with an HPT when the embies were 16 days old. The thing is a "normal" woman with 28 day cycle ovulating on text book day 14 would know she was pg on day 14. Therefore I figure I'm safe testing 11dp3dt  Doesn't matter how long our cycles are normally as IVF controls for that.

*Michele* - LOL re the "do my veins look big in this"  Last 2ww I was so obsessed by whether (.)(.)s were getting better that I whipped my top off over dinner. DH was loving it!!

*Lex* - re sharp pain, suspect it's still your ovaries settling down. I've had them on all 2wws whether BFP or BFN

AFM, feeling sicky and dizzy which is like last time when I got a BFP and it's driving me 

Love Pinot xx

PS: 9 official sleeps to go, 7 unofficial sleeps and 5 if I'm feeling crazy


----------



## Lexan

Good afternoon Ladies

Sandra - We all feel that way some times , that's why I staying home during this 2ww, and talk with friends and families on the phone. I am doing fine, hun.

Booboo- hope the twinges is the little embryo snuggling in its home  

Pinot -  this is a fet cycle, no stimulation, so the ovary should be quiet, I hope!
Ali - I felt nothing since et, now feeling cramps here and there, and I don't like it. How you doing today?

Micheclaw -  sorry you didn't get any frosties, hopefully you will not need them and the ones on board will give you the bfp

AFM -  really panicky day, the sharp pain in my side came back today but not as strong as Wednesday.  I have the AF-like feeling, thought it might be trapped wind from my jacket potatoes and bean lunch, but went to loo(sorry tmi) bowel movement but I'm sat here still feeling it  .  Can AF arrive so soon   I am on 400mg cyclogest twice daily. This is torture!

Lex


----------



## Pinot

*Lex* - doh, didn't even notice it was FET  sorry about that!! How old are your embies today? Could be implanting and its a bit of stretching? Or it could just be wind 

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Pinot, my embies were day5 blastocysts, today is 3dpt5dt. the feeling is fading away lightly, after walking around and visiting the loo again. I didn't make it to otd last cycle I started spotting 4dp5dt, but can't remember if I've had af pain then. How you doing today hun?


----------



## JessicaUK123

Hi ladies, I had ET today, can I join the thread? I had 2 x 3day embies put back. The quality wasn't great and as this is the exact same situation as my last cycle I am not hopeful, OTD is June 7th!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Lex sounds to me like the start of implantation        

Welcome JessicaUK123

sending lots of  to all

Have a lovely weekend ladies 

Donna Marie


----------



## Sienna77

Hi ladies 

At least it's the weekend!!

Jessica - please don't worry yet, I also have poor quality eggs and altho I haven't been successful yet, I've read loads about it and there are loads of success stories where girls thought they didn't have a chance. Sending you lots of hugs  

Pinot - am hoping the dizziness is the same result as before with your BFP and it's a good sign, but I know what you mean about sending yourself nuts

Lex - hope all these pains can only be a good sign for you!  

Sandra - hope you are having a better day today, I don't know if those kind of piccies ever get easier to see, unless it is ours of course 

Boohoo - how is the bloating? My tummy is still huge and doesn't feel like it has gone down at all since the EC, not sure what is going on. Although the amount of chocolate I have been eating probably won't help!

Michele - I'm now checking out my chest....!

Ali - can feel your pain, it's a nightmare having no symptoms!

AFM -  apart from the odd strange twinge/cramp/sharp pain which doesn't last long, and insomnia, no symptoms at all. Am slowly going insane, week down, week to go. Am feeling negative about it and have already convinced myself it hasn't worked, even though I know that is so bad not to be positive. Need to snap out of it  

Sending lots of sticky vibes to you all

Xx


----------



## Pinot

Morning Ladies,

*Sienna* - yep the positive one minute, completely negative the next. Know it well. Rubbish isn't it  Trouble is, there is just no knowing. Your're on the downward stretch now 

*Lex* - those aches could easily be implantation. I'm with Donna Marie on that one. Lets hope so  I've also had some cycles where i bled before OTD and that's very hard. Keep everything crossed!

Sorry short on personals. Am thinking of everyone though. Feeling sick as the proverbial dog but I'm hoping its the kind of sickness that means something and not just some crappy bug - which would be just my luck!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## loopee8

Hi ladies
Can I please join you? This is my first IVF cycle and I just had day 3 ET this morning. 1 x 8 cell & 1 x 6 cell on board! Excited and nervous. I look forward to 'chatting' with all you ladies on the 2 WW with me.

Donna Marie can I be added to list please? OTD June 9

Happy sunny weekend to you all. X


----------



## Micheleclaw

Welcome Loopee - great name by the way!  cool you've got your embies on board and have joined in for the chatter. can keep us all sane! 

Pinot - fab you are feeling sick! isn't it crazy what we wish for. 

great sunny day. been to grocery store and to the acupuncturist. 

a word on acupuncture with IVF.  I asked her when can you tell from someone's pulse if they are pregnant. obviously i was keen for her to say - yes you are pregnant now - boob veins or no boob veins.  so she said - (Great acupuncturist by the way - in N1 if anyone keen) that what acupuncturists feel early on is not the embryo but a change in hormones - she said that because in an IVF patient there are so many added drugs in you (progesterone and clexane in my case as well as all the left over stuff from pre EC) it is hard to predict as of course the bloods will feel differently but that is because of the introduction of baby hormones into your system whereas in a natural birth they'll only be there because of the baby.  when the pregnancy is more established and theres more HGC (is that what its called) then yes its even stronger.  

that said she said my bloods were stronger which i clearly take as a positive sign   read good omens into everything i say!! 

happy days all xoxo


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies

Apart from the nice weather, hope you are all enjoying being pupo and we all get the bfp in the coming weeks.  

Loopee, JessicaUK - hi and welcome
Siena77 - PMA! we are aiming for bfp not bfn. twinges/pain can be good sign 

Micheleclaw - interesting words, goodluck and hope the acu gives you positive results.

Donna Marie/Pinot I really hope those pain I felt yesterday was implantation   , the waiting is killing me now.
Thinking of you all
Lex


----------



## BooBoo13

Hello ladies,

Sandra - I find it difficult dealing with news of new babies in the family. Hopefully your girlfriends will cheer you up this weekend. 
Ali - thinking back to who did my transfer at my clinic, it was a heavily pregnant lady consultant, talk about rub salt in the wounds
Pinot - I think I will be testing early anyway as we are due to go away on the 2nd June and would like to know before we go. Hope the sicky feeling is not too bad
Lexsan - hope you're doing ok today
Welcome JessicaUK123 and Loopee 
Sienna - still bloated, really depressed myself earlier as sorted through my summer clothes and only things that are stretchy fit me. I look like I'm 5 months pregnant. Try and keep up with the PMA as I'm sure it helps
Michele - sounds good to me
Hello to Jay2311, Loobieloo2, Jess 0x0
AFM - Aaaaargh another week still to go this is driving me crazy. So far this week I've had a migraine which I never get, my boobs feel like they are swelling up (kind of spongy, but not tender), nipples feel extra sensitive. Getting up in the night at least once for a wee. 
Checking back to my last BFP I experienced the sharp stabbing pains in the initial few days....also noted down that I felt hot all over especially in my feet and that my boobs felt warm, tingly and swollen with sensitivity in my nipples, had nasal congestion with runny nose and had indigestion and headaches. Trying not to read too much into all of this but it is difficult. 
Hope you're all keeping sane in this lovely weather sending you all     
Booboo xx


----------



## bluebell68

hi boo, im going to do a blood test 1st of june.. as 2 is my dh birthday . i also had a pain around my left ovary like somebody was pressing it, which went but came back yest evening. no sore boobs but day 2 after transfer waves of nausea all day..also one day had very sensitive sense of smell but gone now think it was same day as nausea..also dreaming every night very random.. i know it could be the meds so im trying not to google and am keeping an open mind. off to work now i hope everyone is ok and enjoying this lovely weather xxx jay


----------



## ali80

Hi everyone
Booboo - Oh no how awful! Tricky situation when they are expecting I bet   not nice for us on the ttc path though  

Lexsan - Hope your are doing ok   another day gone yay!

Micheleclaw - Oooooh interesting stuff! Keep us posted!  

Welcome to Loopee 

Pinot - Hope the sicky feeling is a good thing   You summed it up perfectly, positive and feeling so sure one minute, then gutted and soooo negative the next
It's so damn hard!!  

Sienna - Here's a bucketful of      WE CAN DO THIS!!!

Donna marie - Hope you got to enjoy the weather too  

Hi to everyone else   had a mixed day of feelings, I'm so up and down   I always forget how tough this 2ww is each time!  
Anyone else eating anything and everthing in sight? I've turned into a right piglet! All I think about is what to eat next  
Ali x


----------



## Pinot

Morning Ladies,

*Jessica and Loopee* - hello 

*Ali* - so are you up or down at this precise moment in time?

*Boo* - funny you mention warm (.)(.)s. Last night I got DH to scrutinise mine (which of course is the highlight of the day!) and he said wow they are really warm  amd mine are normally quite chilly?

AFM, having a bit of a negative morning  Sickiness has eased but am sure (.)(.)s have grown. They aren't sore but then someone told me they often aren't if they've swollen to ridiculous proportions with a previous pg (and believe me, I had what resembled 2 spacehoppers with DD!). I think it's just really starting to dawn on me that it might not work. And tbh we can't just keep doing this. My poor body and mental state can't take too much more - and after spending £40,000 on IVF neither can our bank balance. Don't you wish you had a fast forward button?!

Right, got to go as my Dad is coming to help DH bath the dog. NOt a job for someone on the 2ww - 6 stone of silliness thrashing around the place thinking you're trying to drown him 

Love to all,
Pinot xx

PS: 7 official sleeps to go, 5 unofficial sleeps to go and let's face it only 3 before I start POAS


----------



## ali80

Pinot - I'm affraid its a down feeling today  jusy not feeling it at all  so wish we had a fast forward! Hehe! I wish I had kept aa diary on previous cycles so I could compare....I have had 2 bfn and 2 bfp so I probabaly would of been able to guess a bit more this time with a comparrison.
Oh well is not called 'the craziness' for nothing 
Loving the (.)(.) stories hehe 
Have a great sunny day everyone
Ali x


----------



## InfinityStorm

Hey girlies

Can I join please?

I had one 5day blast transferred yesterday. OTD is the 6th June.


----------



## K25

Hi all hope your all ok how's the 2ww going?
Had day 3 transfer yesterday 1 embryo grade 6. Test date 8 June. So fingers crossed xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi,InfinityStorm & K25 - Hi and Welcome.

Another day down.. 5dp5dt, haven't noticed any other symptoms since friday, on one hand I want to feel something and when I do I get worried   . The poas urges coming on more and more these day   . Is anyone taking anything else in the 2ww apart from progesterone? i am on a few pills and vits

Hi Everyone  !


----------



## BooBoo13

Hello everyone,

I know where you'e all coming from as I'm feeling positive one minute then down the next.  

Jay- I've been having very odd dreams too, but maybe I'm just over sensitive to everything at the moment 

Ali - I'm trying to stick with breakfast lunch and dinner at the moment as I'll easily pile on the pounds if I don't.  Luckily I have no treats in the house at the moment

Pinot - I wish I knew how much of an influence the progesterone has on the body so that I could determine what my body was doing on it's own. When you find that fast forward button let me know the days seem to be going really slowly for me, still 6 more sleeps for me   

Welcome to the madness of the 2WW Infinitystorm and K25

Lexsan - I know what you mean as every little thing I feel I'm like    I'm on Crinone Gel for progesterone, 75mg Aspirin and 20mg Clexane plus folic acid and pregnacare vits.

AFM - another few symptoms to add to my list, headaches becoming more frequent (could be the heat though) for the last couple of days I've had quite a lot of clear egg white type discharge and also seem to need the toilet for a wee with more urgency, as in that I can't hold it if I need to go then I HAVE to go   

Hope everyone is good 
Booboo xx


----------



## cathjam

Hi everyone im cath , i have my DFET on 25th may so now on my 2 ww , i fly home on Tuesday  so im praying    that its worked for me , we had to embryos transfered , anyway just thought i would say hello xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in with the daily dose of 

Welcome K25, InfinityStorm and cornish cath

another day down ladies 

          

Donna Marie


----------



## Sienna77

Just a quick one...BooBoo - I'm also getting lots of white discharge & have been googling it, as I do with everything! It's says could be a sign of BFP, but I know that with google you get what you look for, especially when I'm putting in "early preg symptoms & white dishcharge!".  So who knows, I'm being too focused on it as its been my only symptom!

Have a good week everyone & we are in the home straight to June, which will be the great month for all of us!!
X


----------



## Bisdil

Hi ladies, 

Please can I gate crash? I've had a day 5 top grade blast put onboard and my OTD is 1st June.  As with the rest of you I'm going bonkers looking for symptoms. To be honest I've had twinges & cramps on & off since ET & I think (.)(.) are feeling heavier. Also had bad heartburn last night (only ever had heart burn once or twice in my life) so started getting a little excited about that sign... Then I burst that bubble by googling it & it turns out increased progesterone levels can give heart burn which is exactly what the bum bullets are! (soz if TMI)

Anyway, that's me. Wishing you all lots of luck and strength not to test early- don't torture yourselves!! 

B xxx


----------



## K25

Hi girls, nice to hear about your symptoms. This is driving me mad already! Trying not to think too much . I haven't googled anything(yet) but I'm sure I'l have a sneaky peak lol. I'm sure the time will fly by.
Hope your all looking after yourselves!
Kim xx


----------



## ali80

Morning everyone 
Welcome to infinity storm K35 and cornish cath 

Lexsan - I am taking a few extras this time, prednisolone, clexane, aspirin, then the normal pregnancare vits and the lovely cyclogest   

Bisdil - Welcome to the thread, we have the same otd   Oooooh I had heartburn too  

I must be keeping my mind busy, I totally forgot about my little bean on board and lifted my 3 year old niece out out of her paddling pool about 4 times!! Oooops hope the bean was hanging on tight!   Not many symptoms here as usual, bit of heartburn, couple (and I mean 1 or 2) of twinges/pains and thats about it  
Have a great day everyone  
Ali x


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

*Ali *- don't worry about the lifting. I haul a 2 year old around all the time  The embies are designed to stay pretty well put!

*Boo and Sienna* - OK so now I'm panicing in that I don't have egg white stuff  But I don't seem to think I did with DD or last BFP? Why do I never keep a diary. I need to look back at the Feb 2ww-ers to see what I put in there

Hello to all the new ladies 

AFM, I'm having a rubbish couple of days  I even did a clear blue this morning. Yes, yes I know, send the  but I can't help it. I'm 7dp3dt so very unlikely to see anything but somehow it jumped out of the cupboard. Last time I got my BFP at what is the equivalent of Wednesday this week so I'm just getting jumpy. And then when it was negative this morning, I brushed my teeth and my gums bled. The only times that's happened has been when I've been pg  What is going on in there - aaaargh! It's doing my head in.

Right, best get started and make an attempt at work.

Love to all,
Pinotxx


----------



## K25

Hi all

Pinot- I don't have egg White stuff either but I'm sure we r all different. This is constantly playing on my mind only have to wait till next fri, just hope I chill a bit more when I go on holiday tomorrow! Have u been getting n e other symptoms?

I keep worrying thinking that because I had a 3 day transfer it's not ad good as a 5 day blast and that it's not going to work. I know that's rubbish but that's what is playing on my mind.


----------



## jean989708

Hi guys,
Would love to join this thread had 2 Day 3 embryos transferred yesterday in Madrid. My test date is the 11th June and I have a feeling this is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!!!
Jean


----------



## JessicaUK123

Hi ladies

Boo and Sienna - Isn't the white discharge from the pessaries? Mine is! Horrible things!!!

All the 2WW symptoms people talk about can be attributed to the progesterone and various other hormones we've all been pumped with before, during and after TX, most women only know they are pregnant when they miss their period so I don't believe in 'signs' and would go insane looking for them! I am lucky enough that my very kind GP has agreed to sign me off work for another week so I can lay about in the sun and relax. If its meant to be it will be.

Hope everyone is doing well during the longest two weeks of your lives, good luck and sticky vibes to you all xxx


----------



## Pinot

*K25* - symptom spotting is a nightmare isn't it! as for mine, gums started bleeding this morning, my regular (.)(.)s have been replaced by space hoppers and I'm a moody moo  As for your day 3, I got pg last time from a little 4-cell 2 day transfer so don't worry. your day 3 embie if left could have been a stunning blast 

Supposed to be on a conference call but can't think about anything other than this  2ww!

xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies,

Cornish Cath, Bisdil & Jean98708 - Hi and welcome fellow 2wwers

Ali - I am taking same as you I have overactive thyroid, but damn the clexane injection is a killer!

Booboo13 - how you doing today my lovely?

AFM - was sooo eager to poas  this morning, I didn't want to go to the bathroom and contemplating should I, shouldn't I? I then made the decision that i will not, and just enjoy being pupo as if its a negative it will just be an awful day. I don't know how long I can wait though, trying hard to go at least 9dp5dt which is Thursday. 

Hi to everyone going this torture   enjoy you day.

Lex


----------



## Lexan

Pinot -  please don't read too much into the test this morning, hope it changes over the next few days.  Will you wait until your otd or will start testing everyday now? Goodluck hun!


----------



## Chloe l

Hi ladies please can I join u I could do with some buddies on my 2ww . 
I had a 5 day blast transfer 9 days ago and had the hcg trigger shot 16 days ago my OTD is this Friday 1st June. 

Yesterday I started bleeding & did a poas which said positive & then had more bleeding & blood clots still bleeding today did another poas & still says positive but getting v concerned my period is here. Spoke to my clinic who just advise total bedrest till Friday & retest on Friday. Going out of mind with worry. Have any of u had any bleeding? 

Sorry for a me post I will get to know u all & then do personals 
Thanks Chloe x


----------



## Lexan

Hi Chloe, so sorry to hear you bleeding, are you on progesterone? Couldn't the clinic increased it if you are on low dose? Please rest up and fingercrossed your little embies is growing healthy and strong.

Lex


----------



## Pinot

*Chloe* - such a tricky one. LOADS of women on here have bleeding after a BFP and go on to deliver full term babies. For me my bleeding in january meant a miscarriage but there's no way of knowing hun  it is truly agonising and i sympathise greatly. Get yourself to bed and stay there for as long as possible. I went to the early pregnancy unit where they did a scan (I was about 5 weeks 2 days I think). Could you contact yours?

*Lex* - well I won't test tomorrow as I have to leave at a RIDICULOUS time of the morning and there's no way I'm bu55ering about with a pee-stick but I shall test again from Wed. I just can't help it. I've had so many BFNs over the last 4 years of tx that I know for me personally they help me prepare for the worst. I got my BFP in Jan when my embies were 12 days old so I knew this morning was way too early really. My uterus also feels very hard - don't anyone panic if they can't feel theirs it's just my stomach muscles are shot to sh1t after DD and I'm particularly skinny. But then it could be the cyclogest - aaaargh.

Right, I'm getting back to work as I'm spending way to much time on here today 

Love impatient Pinot xx


----------



## BooBoo13

Hi ladies,
Welcome to cornishcath, bisdil, jean989708, chloe  
Pinot - yesterday I felt pretty low think it's the wait that's getting to me and the not knowing.  Have thought myself about testing over the next couple of days but i'm only day 8 after 5 day transfer so think it would be a bad idea. I think it's far too early for your test to be correct, it could change? Glad I'm not the only one going crazy in this 2WW  
K25 - I'm jealous of you going on holiday, are you going anywhere nice?
JessicaUK123 - I'm taking Crinone gel which does occasionally come out in small lumps but the discharge is very very different to this. I do agree that what will be will be but it's very hard not to read into things.
Lexsan - I'm having trouble finding space on my tummy to do my clexane injection as I'm bruising up quite badly
Chloe - sorry to hear that you've been bleeding, all I can say is to rest and take it easy. Hope it settles down for you
AFM - I got up this morning and went to the toilet and when I wiped I had pinky brown and have had it again later it seems to have calmed down now. Is it too late for implantation bleeding? I'm 8 days past 5 day transfer today, now feeling very low   
Hope you're all ok 
xx


----------



## K25

Chin up boo boo not long till your test. R u taking lots of rest in this lovely weather. I'm just off for a relaxing holiday to Ibiza which I think will do me and my partner the world of good. I don't know how I'm gonna cope not coming on here forva week tho lol might have to have a little peak to see how everyone is doing xx


----------



## InfinityStorm

Afternoon ladies!

I've been trying my best not to think about my little embie on board, and I think I've been succeeding - work has certainly helped with that.

I think I'm a lot more chilled about it this time around because I don't want to get myself too excited; having gone through this before and it not ending well. I'm definitely on the PMA bus, just not hollering from the front row.

I'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding, Chloe . Like Pinot, my bleeding last year meant a miscarriage, but the one thing that I learned from that experience is that every person is different and everyone goes through things in their own way. I was searching on forums and websites for people going through a similar thing to me, or looking for success stories. The success stories definitely gave me hope, and as Pinot says, there are lots of women who have bleeding and go on to have a perfect baby at the end.

I know I tested every day, which in the end did me no good at all. I even had BFP's right until the 7 week scan, however, it was at this point that we knew for sure that it was over. HPT's can detect even a small amount of hormone, so if you do get a BFP they're no indication of anything negative - only that you are, or have been PG. Only time will tell for sure, and time is the thing that will send us all .

I know it must be hard, but try to make sure that you get plenty of rest! Sending lots of  and .

Infinity.x


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi everyone, sorry I've not said hello for a few days. Had an absolutely insane weekend organising a massive family party (genius timing) but now it's over I wanted to catch up with you all.

Big welcome to all the new joiners.

BooBoo - sounds like implantation. Fingers crossed. And Chloe - thinking of you. Hope it's all OK. I agree you could maybe get increased progesterone?

Like Ali, I'm eating for at least 3! Going absolutely insane feeling like I have period pains. I keep telling myself that I had period pains both times before BFPs, but it's still totally terrifying and depressing.

Pinot I think you're so brave to keep POAS. I am sort of putting it off as long as possible becuase the longer I go the longer I can believe it's all OK. Does that sound totally defeatist (and now I'm worrying im jinxing them by being negative...).

Lots of love and luck to everyone for the next few days of waiting... now it's less than a week I am officially losing it. Lets keep each other sane!

Loobie xx


----------



## Micheleclaw

hi guys, love to you all - sorry no personals as am running out the door, but read all and I'm thinking of you at all your stages xox

afm - im quietly going insane thinking it hasn't worked and wondering if I can face it. the highs and lows are what comes with the territory eh. 

much love xox me


----------



## Chloe l

Just a quickie as trying to do some work on the laptop at home to distract myself. 
Thanks for all your messages much appreciated I did speak to my clinic they said to rest with feet up & to retest on my official test day which is Friday, they say that I'm to carry on with the pessaries the progesterone & that I'm on the correct dose so I just have to wait & see but everytime I need to wee which is about every 20 minuets I see blood & my heart breaks . 

Love to u all xxx


----------



## Micheleclaw

Oh Chloe, hang in there. I can only imagine your stress. I'm thinking of you Amd sending you lots of strength xox


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome to jean and chloe

Boo i had a late bleed (i thought it was AF) about day 10/11 past EC for about 3 days i tested and got a BFN and got a BFP on a blood test

Chloe    completely understand how are you feeling keep them feet up is it cyclogest pessaries you are taking are you taking them rectally or vaginally 

sending  and         to all

Pinot          

Donna Marie


----------



## Cutie Pie

Had my ICSI ET today, had 2 put back, please be strong little ones! OTD is 10th June.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## FreckleGiraffe

Well IUI in Friday 25th.....
OTD.....9th June.

AAAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH I hate waiting!!


----------



## Chloe l

Donna Marie - it's utrogestan pessaries i have to take two 200mg vaginally one in the morning And one in the evening . X


----------



## Bisdil

Hi Donna Marie, 

Please can I be added to the wall of fame?  We have done ICSI and my OTD is this Friday - 1st June!  Arrggghhhh!  Not going mental at all... 

B xx


----------



## BooBoo13

Sadly think it's all over for me as I'm now bleeding heavier and feel like it's AF will ring my clinic in the morning for advice, see what they say. Feel like absolute c**p as found out today DH is being made redundant. Life is so s**t right now think I need to write this year off completely as it started so bad for us in Jan when we lost our little girl. 
Have my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## ali80

Booboo - I am so so sorry to read your post, your having a really tough and pants year hun and I really feel for you and dh      sending lots of love     

Hi to Bisdil, frecklegiraffe, cutie pie, Jessica, jean  

Chloe - Hope your resting up  

Micheleclaw - I with you on the insanity!      

Loobieloo - Hope you day has gone quickly  

Infinity storm - Glad work has kept you busy  

Pinot - Thanks for the reassurance about lifting  

Lexsan -   to the clexane jobs! Ooooooooouch! I thought oh its only little, don't know they were all moaning about.........I do now!!         Nice patchwork of bruises going on too!

Hi to everyone else  

Afm - Been and bought some poas, great deals on in superdrug at the moment on first responses   It says it can detect ages before af is due, so does that mean it will detect super early on us lot?? 
Also had a read through my old posts around the time of my bfp last year, looks like I had no symptoms then too    Hope this is a good sign. Oooh I have been a bit light headed tonight, or is it too much sun??  
Love  and  to everyone!
Not many more sleeps to go!!
Ali x


----------



## Loobieloo2

I'm so sorry Booboo, cannot imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## Chloe l

Boo boo - I am in the same boat as you I too have been bleeding for 2 days i feel it is my af & am worried it's all over. However my clinic say some women do bleed in early pregnant & have me to carry on with the pessaries & to do another test on my official test date . Mine is Friday when is yours ? 
Try to hang in there x


----------



## K25

Sorry to hear u r bleeding girls it must be an awful feeling, but when I asked my consultant about this he said it's quite normal to have some bleeding and like u said Chloe he said carry on taking pessaries and still do test on otd If u do bleed. So there is still hope for u xx


----------



## Chloe l

Thanks K25 - just noticed your OTD is your birthday wow what a great sign goodluck xxx


----------



## Sienna77

Sending lots of hugs to BooBoo and Chloe and am keeping everything crossed it doesn't mean it is a BFN
Xx


----------



## K25

Thanks Chloe Im hoping it's a good sign, but who knows. How r u feeling today? Hope u get a nice surprise on fri when it's your otd. U hear it alot on here.

Booboo- hope your ok today xx
How's everyone else coping at the mo?
Xxx


----------



## Chloe l

Thanks k25 I did another poas still says positive & been to doctors today for blood test to check hcg levels as have been bleeding result back thur then will need another test fri think the bleeding is slowly down now so finger & toes crossed xxxx


----------



## Sienna77

Oooooo Chloe! Crossing everything!!x


----------



## K25

That sounds really promising! I really hope it works out for u. What does poas stand for? Let us know when your results come back xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Bisdil to the thread lots of luck sweetie

Chloe oh right, i just asked as i had cyclogest and found using them rectally helped the bleeding however with utrogestran they have to be used vaginally sadly, lots of       for the blood test results

Boo sending lots of           your way

and  to all

Back tonight to catch up with you all

Donna Marie


----------



## Chloe l

Ok thanks Donna Marie - did u bleed during your early pregnancy too? How long for hope u don't mind me asking . 

K25 - poas = pee on a stick ( pregnancy test) 

Thanks everyone & goodluck to u all x


----------



## Michimoo

ladies. Can I join you please? 
Thanks Donna Marie for pointing me in right direction.  

Some of you may know me from the May/June thread. I haven't started reading this thread yet. So will try & read backwards & catch up. 

A little about me.....

This is my second attempt at ICSI and again without my DH. He works abroad for 1 month on 1 month off and will be home 2 days before test date. But he has missed the whole thing again! Grrrrrr. It does drive me slightly   as he doesn't really have a clue what I go through.

I changed protocols & clinics this time and I responded worse with egg quantity. However my quality was better as this time I had no fragmentation. Both times I seem to of had "slow growing embies". I'm not sure why?

I have 2 x 6-cells on board on a 3 day transfer. I was told they were a little slow as they would rather them be at 8-cells on day 3. My test date is the 9th June. I am thinking of going back to work this week as I am going   in the house on my own.

Can anyone give me some 6-cell success stories please as google isn't making me any happier and I need some ??

Much love

M

Xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies,
Pinot - How you doing today hun  ?

Booboo13 - so sorry to your you bleeding and your DH being made redundant  .  Really hope this cycle work for you.  Has the bleeding slow down? Have you tested and what has the clinic suggest?  pls keep us posted.

K25 -  Enjoy your trip to Ibiza and come back with that bfp.  

InfinityStorm -  PMA! PMA hun  

Loobiloo2 -  how you keeping hun  ?

Micheleclaw - fingercrossed for you hun  !

CutiePie & FreckleGiraffe -  Hi and Welcome to the 2ww madness  

Ali -  hey hun  , like you I went and got some of those clearblue test yesterday, bad idea   !! I don't know when my AF is due since after Downregging I still haven't had it and knowing we are both FET, I wouldn't have a clue when to expect it so I will keep away from wearing white for now, lol.. Hope you are stronger than me and put away those hpts.  

Siena77 - Hiya and how you doing  ?

Chloe - Goodluck for your beta result on Thursday, bleeding can be a good sign in the world of ivf.  Rest and and take care of yourself  .

AFM -  Couldn't resit having the Clearblue tests around, so I tested this morning at 7dp5dt and its negative   . For some unknown reason I'm a bit relaxed about it, or maybe because after the test I came straight into work.  Will not test again until Friday 10dp5t, by then I should get a definite answer.  Going to the clinic to pick up some for Clexane, oh  how I hate this injection.  Still have a little PMA and will hang on to it until Friday or my OTD 6June.

Goodday ladies, enjoy the rest of your day.  

Lex


----------



## Lexan

Hi Michimoo -  Hi and welcome, sorry i don't have any success story on 6cells embryos,  but want to wish you goodluck, they are were they supposed to be now and hopefully they are smuggling nicely.


----------



## Bisdil

Hi Everyone, 

Lexan you are a naughty girl   indeed!  I am 9dp5dt today and have NO DESIRE to POAS at all! I don't want to risk the PUPO bubble bursting!  Don't get me wrong, I am going NUTS and am completely BONKERS at the moment.  Worrying about every twinge and niggle but heigh ho - can't be help I guess!

My OTD is on Friday - only 3 sleeps to go which is okay I suppose.  It's still THREE WHOLE NIGHTS though!  ARRGGGHHH.  BTW I am still having the odd twinge and niggle as I might pre AF - I am pretty sure this can be a normal sign for a BFP?  This is true, right?!!  

Right - back to Dr Google and 9dp5dt searches... I know- it's bad!

Lots of love to you all and     

B xxx


----------



## K25

Hi michimoo welcome to the madness of the 2ww!
I'm hoping for some luck too as I had a 6 cell day 3 transfer! I haven't bothered googling it or n e thing I just hope it works for us!xx


----------



## Lexan

I know Bisdil   , I didnt even tell BF as I know he will be angry with me.  I always said I will test early this cycle but not this early  .  Last cycle I didnt test at all and went to clinic for blood test only to hear bfn..I think I need to relax and stop trying to control things as there is nothing I can do now if its indeed negative next week.  

Good on you, will you be hpt or bloodtest at clinic? You have 3nights, I have 9nights left for otd, torture! torture! Goodluck hun and keep us posted.


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi everyone,

Lexsan thanks for the message! I'm still loving this weather, it's the only thing keeping me feeling positive at the moment. Having one of those down days.

Booboo, how are you? Chloe, everything is crossed for you too.

I would love to POAS now but I'm too cowardly. I'm wondering whether to book a dinner out for me and DH on Sunday night (test day) either so I can get drunk and forget everything, or to celebrate. But can imagine if we get a negative I might just think I must have been mad to think nice food would cheer me up! What do people think? Seems so weird generally to be getting results this jubilee bank hol weekend when the whole of London is partying. Freaky.

Hope everyone is having a good day and not doing too much scary googling!

Loobie x


----------



## xoxkelz

Hi all im new here and after reading all the posts i thought i would reply. Im currently on my 2ww after FET, had my transfer on 23/5/12 and test is 6/6/12. This is my 1st FET after failed IVF. We had 2 embryos put back in and at the minute i cant think of anything else. During my IVF last year my period came before the end of the 2ww and we were devestated and now from day 1 after my FET i have had bad cramping and lower back pain as if my period is gona come again. I am taking the crinone gel every night and progynova tablets (4 a day) although my doc says cramping is normal i cant reassure myself and just keep thinking my period will arrive early this time around again. I know its early but i took a test today (6days after transfer) and it was negative. I know its early but i feel like im goin mad has anyone else had bad cramping constant and went on to get a BFP? xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Ah - bless you Lexsan - I know it really sucks doesn't it.  This really is the worst torture!  I was lucky to be quite distracted for the first half of my 2ww but these last few days have dragged like hell.  Arrggghhh!  I am doing a HPT that the clinic gave me - I don't have any others in the house and don't intend to get any!  I am too scared to think about actually testing - I always hated taking Preg tests - the continual disappointment of the lack of 2 lines was just sh*te!! After a few months of that I never took another test - always waited for AF to turn up, as it always did! 

Is anyone out there feeling cool, calm and collected and thinks that my fuss is a load of nonsense?!  If so, please share some of your strength and give some words of advice in helping me to be less MENTAL!!!  

Love to all and fingers crossed that the game is not over for those struggling with bleeding.     to everyone. 

B xxx


----------



## Bisdil

LoobieLoo2 - I think having something nice planned on OTD is DEFO the way forward... I think its a great idea to have a plan for either a pos or neg outcome.  I know exactly what you mean about the Jubilee w/e celebrations... either we are going to want to curl up and cry all day or we'll be on cloud nine - such a hard one to call.  My OTD is Friday and DH is having the day off work.  There is a street party planned for Sunday but if result on Fri is neg I am not going to be able to face my neighbours - lots of them know what I am going through and will be asking.  So - if it's neg DH, Doggie and I will be taking ourselves off camping for the w/e (if the weather stays nice) or off somewhere to a B&B or hotel.  I plan to drink a bottle of champagne (if its neg) and commiserate in style!  If,however, it's pos which    hopefully it will be, we might stick around for the party, or we might decide we want to go off for the w/e anyway.  Either way, I am quite looking forward to a nice long weekend. 

xoxKelz - feel for you Hunny - early testing is SO BAD!!!   You are a naughty girl...   You and Lexsan should hook up!    Nah - just kidding -  I feel for you seriously.  But you know you can't read into it as its too early and PLENTY of people go from an early BFN to a BFP.  I have a continual dull AF type pain and am still hoping for the BFP on Friday.  Hang on in there and try not to test again - I am sure it just makes you more insane!!   

Bxxx


----------



## kelly lou

Hi all 

Please may I join you all? I had fet yesterday with two collapsed blastis put back I'm trying not to freak out that they were still collapsed after defrost if anybody knows anything about this or has had successes from collapsed blastis be great to hear about it. 

On day 1 and it's all I can think about test date is fri 8th June 

Hope your all not going to mad during the wait xx


----------



## BooBoo13

Hello, 
It's definately a   for us I continued with heavy bleeding last night and into today so contacted my clinic who asked me to do a test which came up negative and have continued with heavy bleeding now accompanied by cramps.  At least no more clexane for now    This is definately my period, no doubt about it    This has never happened to me before when treatment hasn't worked, I have always gone past my OTD and then bled when stopping the progesterone.  Life is so cruel right now    
Chloe - I'm praying for you that all will be ok. On my previous cycle which was an FET I had a heavy bleed the weekend before my 7 week scan and thought it was all over but little bean was there with a strong heartbeat.  So I have my fingers crossed for you   
Thank you all for your kind comments and I hope that you all have success over the next few days.  Sending you all       
Booboo xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi xoxKelz -Hi and welcome i am just a day before you and did the same as you today, we such naughty girlz.. According to the chart hcg only get high enough to detect on hpt on 9dp5dt, and bear i mind we had fet so we might need an extra day or two for the ice-babies to wake up and start doing its job (well this is my thought to keep me sane for the next day, lol)please stay away from the pee sticks. I know it's tempting but it wont do us any good for now.

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
> 2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining.
> 6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.
> 7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining. Tue
> 8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
> 9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.
>
> This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
>
> This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Hi Kelly - welcome to 2ww, I've replied to you post over it the fet thread. Fingercrossed they are just some slow embryo that growing healthy and strong as we speak.

AFM - just read some old post when I was doing my icsi back in 2010 and this time start spotting already so    this cycle work.
 on my exit, roll on Friday when the   result starts to come in..

Enjoy the evening girls.
Lex


----------



## Lexan

Hi Booboo13, so so sorry to hear you still bleeding  , the clinic couldn't have done a blood test? we all know bleeding doesn't means its the end, people bled all the time even normal period and carry healthy babies. In my last cycle even when I start bleeding 4days after transfer, my clinic still told me to come in for bloodtest as they're more reliable than a hpt.  I would request a bloodtest, you never know, but if you are ok with just the hpt result then I wish you all the best for the future


----------



## xoxkelz

Hi Bisdil, thank u for ur reply, im going to try my best 2 stay away frm the pee sticks 4 now lol Good luck for Friday and hopefully you get your BFP   to you  

Lexsan, Did you have a fresh or medicated cycle? im hoping its just the pregestrone giving me the cramps although im constipated aswell and my (.)(.) are tender. Its just so frustrating that the symptoms you get for your period coming can be the same for pregnancy


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies


Boo so very sorry sweetheart     is it definitly too heavy to be implantation bleed 

Chloe how are you doing honey    

Welcome to FreckleGiraffe, xoxkelz, Michimoo, Kelly Lou, Cutiepie (and anyone else i missed!)

Sending lots of   to all

3 days til the BFP start coming      

I wont be on until tomorrow in the evening so catch up with your  then

Donna Marie


----------



## MsK

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if I join your thread?  I had 2 snow babies put back today so am now officially on my 2 week wait!


----------



## Chloe l

Boo boo - I am so terribly sorry big hugs xxx

Afm - still bleeding bit less today than yesterday poas still says positive went to doctors today for HCG blood test so it's wait & see x


----------



## Lexan

Xoxokelz - my cycle was a medicated fet with 2 day5 blastocysts. How about you and what day were your embryos frozen and transferred?

Msk- hi and welcome!


----------



## ali80

Boo boo - So sorry its a bfn   Hoping things ease soon   

Chloe - Glad your bleeding has eased, hope it stays away now!  

Lexsan - You naughty girl!!    Your putting ideas in my mind now! I just asked dh if we can test in the morning.......he hasn't answered yet!  

Kelly lou, moochiemoo and MsK - Hi 

Bisdil - I have good and bad days with emotions. Today I have been fine and quite excepting that whatever happens.........happens. Probably be different tomorrow though  

Loobieloo - I have a wedding on saturday and the long weekend to look forward to if I get a bfn......there will be lots of wine included too!   I probably be crying into it by the end of the night though  

Kelz - Hi, a fellow fet lady   good luck  

Had a really busy day today at lovely Longleat   good job I was keeping my mind busy as I have noticed my (.)(.)s feel totally normal and got me a bit worried   Oh well I may test tomorrow, I'll see if dh will let me first hehe.
Ali x


----------



## Loobieloo2

Good to hear that we all have the same plan if it's a negative - drink the weekend away! Bisdil I love your plans for the weekend. Wish I could get DH to do something like that (too lazy, I think!). Ali, good luck with the wedding  

Xoxkelz I had total period cramps etc the cycle where we got PG, so I'm trying not to worry about that, although every time I feel them I feel like bursting into tears. The progesterone is a complete killer for making me emotionally crazy too!

Booboo I am sending hugs.  

Chloe so glad to hear it's easing. I have a friend who bled heavily for about 2 weeks at this stage and you should see her bounching baby girl. 

HOW slow is this week going?!

Sleep well girls...
Loobie x


----------



## Sienna77

I have to just add that this is the longest 2 weeks of my life & I'm struggling to keep my sanity. My DH won't let me do a test, I'm on knicker watch as convinced my AF is coming. Complete hell!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## ali80

ooooh sienna I was knicker checking like a mad woman today also!  
Atleast it's another day done  
Ali x


----------



## Micheleclaw

Hi guys - read all your news but just a short reply as seemed to spend hours on the may June thread tonight. Just to say booboo I'm so very very sorry for your news. Am thinking of you. 

Welcome to those just starting the waiting time. I fondly (though only a few days back....) remember it being more carefree then these last days.  This thread And the may June one are loving safe havens for our slight madnesses xox

I was feeling swollen and sore boobs but my compliant DH confirmed after his inspection that these appear to have gone down. Also not that many veins on breasts - a sure sign the last time - and now feel major period pains. Feeling totally gutted and low.  Had my own depressing comedy as I briefly decided I had mornig sickness today but realised it was because I'd gulped back my multivitamins in a rush on am empty stomach ...

Hoping today brings me a lighter happier mood and to all of us at whatever stage a big hug of support xox 

... Getting a bit of anxious insomnia now too ..


----------



## Chloe l

Morning everyone,

Wish I had better news but I tested negative today what with that & the bleeding it is all over for us . 

Thank you for all your support & I wish u all happiness 

Lots of love Chloe xxxxxx


----------



## Sienna77

Chloe, I am so very sorry. I know nothing I can say will help, but sending you hugs

X


----------



## jojo34

Morning ladies,

Can I join please? My ET was done on Monday 28th so my OTD is the 8th June. Finally my painful stomach and bloatedness has gone from my EC (last Wednesday)... I wasn't prepared for that pain at all! So now... the wait I guess... something I am not very good at. I have no symptoms at all.... 

Jo
xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Chloe - it's not over yet. Wait to hear from the Dr. Big  

Welcome JoJo - I'm new on this thread too.

Sienna- I haven't started knicker watching just yet but I know I will.

Boo boo - so sorry sending big  

Ali - what do you do at Longleat? Must be a lovely place to work?

Hi to everyone else- sorry on my phone so very difficult to scroll any further.
Afm - had terrible period cramp pains & lower back ache last night. Only 3dp3dt do what's that all about? Can't be the witch already surely?

M

Xx


----------



## Lexan

Goodmorning my 2wwers

Oh no Chloe, sorry to hear your news, please wait for your blood result hun! 
Hi and Welcome JoJo and Michmoo.
Ali- hope DH says no to the poas, it torture! Not long to go now.
Nothing new from me, just working and trying to not obsessed with the lack of symptons apart from being tired in the evenings, but I put that down to the meds and the hot weather.

Hi to everyone I've missed, on my phone so I can't even sprinkle my usual babydust. Thinking of you all!
Lex


----------



## MsK

Chloe, so sorry to hear that.

Thinking of everyone else and sending you all lloads of luck! x


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi, I'm new and just had my first short protocol IVF (due to a cyst) and London's Bridge Clinic (we live in Devon so its been a commute and a half every time).

I had my ET on Saturday 26th (just one day 3, 8 cell embryo - couldn't really cope with twins) out of 6 that fertilised - none of the others made it to day five to be frozen. I'm 31 and my husband has 4 children before a vasectomy - the reversal was success but the sperm didn't move much.

My OTD is the 8th June. Have been having moodiness, cramps and going to the toilet lots  Taking progesterone pessaries morning and night. 

Have been TTC for 4 years so very hopeful  

Its going to be a very long wait.... especially with the jubilee weekend.  

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## RSH0308

Hi

Well here I am on my 6th 2ww, I must be mad! Had 2x 5 days blastocysts put back on Sunday, my official TD is 7th June but I'll probably do a test on the 5th. Desperately want to give my little man a play mate.

Good luck, got my fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies can i join im from northern ireland and on that thread but just spotted this one  
Im currently nearly half way through my 2ww i had ET on 24th may it was a 3day transfer of 2 8cell embroyos by icsi i currently i no symptoms just slightly tender boobies   but that could be from the crinone gel and had some minor aches so bit worrried it hasnt worked  
My test date is the 7thjune     
this is our first attempt at icsi due to male factors i hope our prayers are answered  
Hope x


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies
i was also wondering if i could join this thread   
hopewishpray im currently also on my 2ww and had my et on the 24th as well...
i had 2 blastocyst 6det one that was hatching already so im just hoping and praying with all my heart that our dreams are gonna come true  
holding all for you and dh as well   
i have had a few symptoms like cramps like you cant believe on the 1st 3 days after transfer and my stomach is now very bloated and still occasionaly cramps. i have also been very constipated sorry tmi. dont no if these are good or bad but i suppose only time will tell. Been very good on the diet side and been drinking lots of water and pineapple juice as they say  read it all over the place that it supports implantation so it doesnt tast to bad may as well give it try.


----------



## Micheleclaw

hi guys, 

seeing some of you here from the may/june thread too. xox

chloe honey can you bare to wait till the bloods come back on fri for a definite. I'm so sorry that its gone negative as that does destroy your mood. but I'm due to test on friday too and i'd imagine if i tested now id get a negative too but wouldn't be thinking that i couldn't get a positive on friday xoxoxoxo

michmoo - ditto for me on the cramps, hoping its preg not period ... hang in there xox

kateboothby - welcome, good on you for making the sprint from devon - lovely bit of the country - hope so much it works for you as you sooooo deserve it to. 

RSH0308 - welcome, an interesting name too!! just to say we're in a very similar boat as my first icsi worked first time with my daughter, now two, and since then I've been trying desperately to get her a little bro or sis. this is our 4th shot at it. I'm not sure how I'm going to stop if this doesn't work. its a horrid thought.

hopewishpray - hear you on not many symptoms. i had sore and tender boobies about three days ago and now they've gone down. its totally freaking me out that maybe the embryo implanted but now has dislodged. alkdjfal. now have quite apparent period symptoms. sniff. 

love to you all for today, I'm feeling pretty anxious and low. dh milling around me in a worried way as my face looks drawn and stressed. i end up then getting more stressed as i don't want him to worry more as then he'll be less inclined to want to do another round if this one doesn't work xox

any views on sore/swollen boobs reducing in size would be great xox


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi to all the new ladies - welcome to the 2WW madness!

Chloe, thinking of you. Hang on in there.  

On the sore boobs thing - I've been poking mine desperately every night and they don't feel any different at all. Trying not to care...

I am feeling down today too - I think it's just the longer it goes on the more torture it is. 

Bring on the OTDs, at least then we can stop feeling like we're just hanging around waiting. This is awful. I'd forgotten how much.

Loobie x


----------



## MonieP

Hi ladies

Im hoping to be able to join this thread too. 

Bit about me, 1st time ivf/icsi, children from previous marriage.

I am currently 1dp5dt. Having TX with OFU. Was hoping for some frosties but although the embies had been doing great haven't made it.

My OTD is 9th June and cant comes quick enough!

TMI...Have to say I am suffering badly with constipation. I mean to the point where I feel like I am having spasms in my bottom. And it is very very painful. Is it safe to take Lactulose? The pharmacist said yes fine but waiting for FN to called bk to confirm.

Anyway enough moaning from me

Good Luck to everyone in the thread. Sending masses of babydust to all

Moniexx


----------



## mrsc75

Hi girls,
can I join this thread too, Im also 7dp2dt so my test date is the 7th of June, had two 4/6 cell embies trasnferred last week, and am obsessed with checking threads that might make some of my symptoms seem like a BFP is possible next week!
Its very hard this 2ww busines.

Ive got sore boobs and nipples, which is sometimes get before AF but usually start bloating and my bloating after EC has gone down so boobs look huge, and a bit veiny.  Some cramps on day 2 that were really sharp and then more dull ones on and off since, more like the type I usually get when I am actually on my AF as opposed to before.  Not sure what symptoms are down to pessaries aswell...

Im trying to be strong an not test before my OTD blood test because DH says I will make myself more wound up. 

lots of positive vibes whilst on knicker watch 

xxx


----------



## jojo34

Is anyone else on cyclogest? I have been on 4 a day now and have to stay that way until OTD.... oh the sheer joy of those things! No side effects but I am certainly not a fan! preferred the injections! 
Jo
xx


----------



## Lexan

Oh wow! So many new 2wwers, loving it!! Welcome all, the more the merrier.

I am on cyclogest Jojo, but I use the back passage, no mess and I can actually keep it in for most part of the day compare to when I used the front entrance last time.
I have the sore boobies as soon as I started the cyclogest and they get so heavy in the morning went I wake up. BF has noticed they are fuller, men eeh??

Good luck ladies, on my fone so can just about browse the forum. Later I will try n do some personals.

Lex


----------



## Bisdil

Hey girls, 

Welcome to the newbies... Mrsc75 - fancy seeing you here?!  

AFM:  OTD on Friday and had my first proper breakdown and  big  this afternoon... I have noticed some brown spotting... I think it's the beginning of the end for me.  Totally gutted.  Got to wait until Friday to test.  Just praying that I'm one of those lucky ones that gets the 'shock BFP' after AF symptoms.  

Sorry for no personals - just want to sit and mope.    

B xx


----------



## Micheleclaw

Bidsil, hang in there lovie. my test date is friday but i'll try to wait till sat when dh is around. I've totally got pms symptoms and am dreading blood arriving. i feel like we've had the same day. lets make a pact to watch some good indulgent telly tonight and chill out and not fret. harder said then done. hugs xox

welcome to all the newcomers. great to have you here. just a short note to from me this time. hugs to all xox


----------



## Bisdil

Thanks Micheleclaw.  Sorry that you have pms symptoms too - it really is the pits isn't it.    I agree about some indulgent tv and some chill out time.    I won't be testing until Friday but at this rate I think AF will beat me to it. Wishing you lots of love and luck. xx


----------



## Widy

Hello Everyone,

I'm hoping to be able to join this 2WW thread as well.

I had 2, day 3 embryos transferred on Monday 28/5. Still long time to wait till OTD on June 11. Got cramp symptom yesterday on my day1 after ET but very mild today. It's our first time ICSI and hoping so much for a miracle. Just keep praying  , take my medication and vitamins and wait!!

Wish best of luck to ladies in the thread.

Widy X


----------



## kelly lou

Hello all

Chloe:  I'm so sorry big  

Bisdil:  sorry you have had a bad day try hang in there  

Micheleclaw:   hope you manage to take your mind off it tonight with some indulgent tv tonight


Lots of sticky vibes to everyone else 

Afm
I spoke with a embryologist today & I'm feeling better about my collapsed blastis now it's all been explained to me, I have been getting little crampy aches today but trying not to think to much into it. 

Xx


----------



## ali80

Oooooops caved in this morning and tested   bfn, I know its a bit early but just not feeling it at all  
Not a se in sight! I had sort of expected a negative result so not too upset  
I have even rang my local nhs fertility clinic and have gone back on their list already,(I have an nhs cycle remaining) only bad thing is the 18!!!! week wait  

Bisdil - Hang in their hun  

Hi to all the newbies   
Sorry for lack of personals  
Ali x


----------



## Pinot

Hi All,

Can't believe I've only been gone 2 days with work and SO much is going on. Hello to all the new arrivals 

*Chloe* - sending you a massive  I was in your exact situtation just in Feb and it is so heartbreaking 

*Boo* - I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am for you  You're right, life is sh1t at times and you more than most deserved success after what you went through with your little girl earlier this year. Stick together with you DH and you'll get through it and out the other side 

*Ali, Lex and xox* - I'm in the naughty brigade too so bring on the  also BFN for me this morning

*Bisdil* - it really isn't over til the proverbial fat one signs. Could be old blood with embies burrowing in?

AFM, well I'm in a right old flap. So on the equivalent day to today on my last cycle (embies 12 days old today) I got a BFP which I know was early but of course I'm now measuring by that! Today was BFN. By 6pm I'd convinced myself it has failed. I then went to the loo and had a couple of pink spots. I had EXACTLY this on the cycle leading to DD and my last cycle which was BFP but ended in m/c. As for (.)(.)s, they're a bit sore but only cos I keep poking them and they're a bit big but then they are normally  It's all sending me 

Anyhow, apprentice is starting so got to go!

Love to all,

Pinot xx


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi again to more new girls! Wow - it's busy in here suddenly! More the merrier...

Bisdil and Micheleclaw - hope that the apprentice is cheering you up. it really isn't over until it is over for any of us. I had a big sobbing fit today too. 

Thinking of everyone. xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Its been a long day for me, just popped on to update the list

Wow how many newcomers today i have added you all to the HOF, welcome ladies 

Chloe so sorry but i would hold out for the blood test 

 all around ladies

Donna Marie


----------



## kelly lou

Hi 

Ment to ask earlier is anyone using prontogest injections  & got sore (.)(.) I have developed them today 2 days after transfer sure it's just the drugs is it not to early for signs of BFF ?


----------



## Lexan

hey


Welcome all the newbies 
Msk, KathBoothby, RSH0308, hopewishpray, hopepaige, MonieH, mrsc75 and Widdy don't be shy now, stick aroundand and let us chat this 2ww away and get some bfp up in here  .


Bisdil -  so sorry to hear your news, it not over yet hun, keep the faith.


Ali80, Pinot- the     will be visiting you soon, stay away from the pee stick.


Hi to everyone else I've missed, I just cant keep my eyes open these evenings, by 7pm I'm knocked out, so tired and feeling bloated.  1 more day down ladies, pma and sticky vibes for all.


Goodnight all, my eyes are burning


Lex


----------



## RSH0308

Crazy  reasons I've convinced myself that I won't get a BFP:

I sneezed
I went to the loo
I had a sip of someone else's wine
I lifted the fabric conditioner and it was a bit heavy
I've had twinges round my right ovary
My boobs were bigger and more sore yesterday
I've had so many previous BFNs  

I'm usually such a sensible, level headed person but the 2ww sends me round the twist!! It doesn't matter that I've done this 6 times now it still makes me crazy !!!

Sorry rant over!! xxxxx


----------



## ali80

Morning 2wwers  
Pinot - Sorry you are going   comparing all those symptoms. Is soooo tough this bit isn't it! Another FF was shocked that I had tested early, she said I am the queen of waiting until otd, and have surprised her   I just couldn't wait this time! Not long now though hey     

Lexsan - No pee stick today (only because I only have one left for otd hehe)   Being very tired is a good sign hun     

Loobieloo - Hope you're ok lovely   better out than in, not long to go know    

Kelly lou - Glad you have more info on your blasts now, I think mine must have been collapsed too ??    Hopefully now you can feel more relaxed and let them snuggle in  

Bisdil - Hope that spotting has buggered off! Don't give up yet lovely      

Micheleclaw - Hope your doing ok, and got some chill time last night  

Jojo - I've had cyclogest every cycle   not the nicest things to use. They are easier 'round the back' though, although then they can make you constipated and a bit windy   all fun hey!!

Michimoo - Hehe I only went to visit longleat hun, wish I did work there though   it beautiful! I have the pleasure of working with children! Ironic hey! Hope those pains are not too worrying, hope its your bean snuggling in  

Rsh - Mine were.....I sat in the sun too long, I carried the washing basket, I lifted my niece into the paddling pool, I sat on the loo too long (lovely side effect of cyclogest!)   Here's some          

Hi to the newbies, welcome to the madness  
Anyone tested this morning?   I didn't bother   I'm off today to meet a FF, she has had a tough ride ttc and is 24 weeks with twins! She's going to give me the faith back that this can and will work .................one day  
Positive thought and sticky vibes to everyone 
Ali x


----------



## Sienna77

Welcome to the other newbies, great to see so many on here.

Pinot - stay away from the pee stick!  
Ali - you too and don't give up hope yet  
Bisdil and Michele - hang in there  
Chloe and BooBoo - hope you are waiting for the OTD before completely giving up  

AFM - am going out of my mind. Been having such bad cramps so have been going to the loo every 5 mins to check and nothing yet, but I know AF is just around the corner, I can't think why else I would have such constant bad cramps otherwise. 

Have a good day everyone 
X


----------



## RSH0308

Ali & Pinot Hang in there I had my blood test on my OTD and it was inconclusive ( wouldn't have been positive on an HPT) 3 days later my HCG had gone through the roof. They were still convinced the pregnancy wouldn't continue 8 months later I had a beautiful baby boy!!

My point is don't give up, we're all different and sometimes the little treasures like to keep us guessing.

Good luck and lots of positive wishes!!


----------



## RSH0308

Ali

I'm glad it's not just me! I'd also like to add I didn't have my 5 a day on Monday and I was late taking my cyclogest a couple of times!

xxx


----------



## AngeinParis

Hello everyone,

Another lady here to join the queue!

I had my ET today (one embryo only).  Test in 12 days time so that's Tues June 12th I think.

Good luck everyone who is testing tomorrow!  

A


----------



## Lexan

Hey

Welcome AngeinParis  

Well done Ali for not testing again, tomorrow is only few hours away  .

Siena77 - Keep the faith hun  

RSH0308 - I had all those thoughts, we are like crazy women in this wait. I even fell on Tuesday after bringing in the washing, slip and fell! and said to myself, there goes my babies   , still hanging in hope, will do a sneaky test this Saturday when I will be 11dp5dt   .  Goodluck hon

How are we all doing today girls?

Lex


----------



## jojo34

I think we're all going   together! As a way of relaxing I just treated myself to a pedicure and wouldn't let the lady put the massage on the chair as I was worried it might harm the two embies!  However no such bad  thing as in the past when she has stuck it on all it does it make my boobs wobble at an alarming speed!  

Can't believe I have to wait another 8 sleeps until I can poas..... not sure I'll make it! Still no signs...not a single twinge....

jo
x


----------



## Lexan

Jojo, that's nice, wished I could have a pedicure, manicure and a deep tissue massage now, but I am stucked at work. I have 7 sleepness night before blood test but I will poas on saturday. Can't wait any longer.  Hope you are feeling better, enjoy the rest of the day,


----------



## RSH0308

Welcome Ange in Paris and Lexsan to the club of crazy ladies  !

Don't be shy just post about anything, we've heard it all before.

Ali good luck for tomorrow hon I've got everything crossed for you      .

Just 5 more sleeps until I do my first sneaky early test!!

Good luck for all you ladies that are testing tomorrow. We need some BFPs to get June rolling!!!!

         
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruu

Hi there hope you don't mind if I join you. Am 1dp5dt - donor egg in procreaTec Madrid. OTD 13/6/12


----------



## Provence13

Hello PUPO ladies, I thought I join now. Im already halfway in 2ww, so far so good. this is my third transfer, this time im quite neutral, calm...
Altough yesterday I felt weird, I was out for lunch with a friend and i got home i was sooo tired, my legs were weak, in the evening and night my mouth was really dry, but today is ok. Im on 600mg progesterone im 6dp3dt and my boobs are just starting to become  alittle bit sensitive on the sides, last times, same dosage three days afer transfer i couldnt sleep on my stomach, hmmm. so it means the rollercoaster has begun, i have something to grab or how to say it properly . I will test on Monday, unless there will be some major symptom which i havent got before. In one week on friday i will go to do the beta. 

Good luck to everyone. And strength for tomorrow's testers.


----------



## sandra74

Ladies it's June tomorrow!!!!      
I thought that May would *NEVER* end!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry that I've been AWOL for a while but I've been on the May/June IUI thread
Here's hoping and  that June is our month with lots of BFPs
Sending you all lots of  vibes, we're nearly there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bisdil

Hey ladies, 

Well, after my major breakdown  due to spotting and more severe cramps yesterday, I have had the weirdest day. Almost had another breakdown first thing this morning as had (TMI) heavier brown discharge with cramping so knew it really was all over for me. Then the spotting and discharge stopped and the cramps became less noticeable. I then have this wave of happiness as I start to believe again that I really could still be pregnant (I hope I'm not jinxing this). 

It is a total head f**k!! I'm baffled & confused but don't want to have false hope. One more night of insomnia left as my OTD is tomorrow when I can finally find out for sure. 

Wishing very one luck as the start of OtDs begin. Those with a while to wait try your best to keep busy as Dr google and symptom spotting makes the 2ww feel like an eternity!! Believe me!!

Lots of love B xxx


----------



## AngeinParis

Forgot to mention two things today that cheered me up after my ET.

1. Bought myself a bunch of red roses on the way home.  They're fab!

2. Amazon had delivered the books "Fifty Shades of Grey" which I ordered at the weekend.  Yayy!!!  I've just read the first one and 2nd and 3rd in the series arrived just at the right time.  Really recommend them if you're looking for some escapism over the next days/weeks.  They are rather raunchy!

A


----------



## ali80

Hi to provence13, Ruu and Angeinparis 

Rsh - Hope I can give June the great start we all deserve   I'm not holding my breathy for my result though   Lovely story of hope, thankyou  

Jojo - Glad you've had a relaxing day, sounds lovely   


Sienna - I'm   they are stretching pains as your uterus makes room for your beans  

Bisdil - Ah bless ya! hope this calm feeling lasts until you poas tomorrow      

Sandra - Yay for the 1st of June!!  

Who else has their otd tomorrow?          
Ali x


----------



## sandra74

Bisdil that's great news that your spotting and cramping has stopped! Got everything crossed for your BFP tomorrow!  

Ange I'm checking out the books! All of my reading has been TTC related and some escapism is definitely in order!  

Ali good luck for tomorrow! Don't give up just yet!!!!   for your BFP tomorrow!  

AFM I'm on my 12th day after the IUI and started spotting today at around lunchtime (PANIC!!!!!) and it seems to have stopped for now (PHEW!!!). So tempted to POAS but my OTD isn't till another 6 days so I'd rather be ignorant until then!


----------



## RSH0308

Bisdil that's great news, good luck for tomorrow!!!


----------



## RSH0308

Good luck to Bisdil, Ali80, Chloe 1 and Michele Claw with your tests tomorrow. Wishing you all BFPs!!!!!


----------



## Michimoo

Just thought I'd drop by & say   ladies.

I did my first day back at work today & just got in and was on CKW (constant knicker watch) this afternoon. No one knows at work & they kept asking if I had a lovely time off. I smiled & said " Yes" when really I wanted to say " No! I'm as bald as a coot down there and have had people climbing in & out of my foo foo all week, I have terrible wind, I'm peeing pessaries & to top it all I've not be allowed out in the sun!"  
That's what I said in my head as they walked off.  


Hope u are all ok & will catch up with the thread tonight.

M

Xx


----------



## jojo34

Oh M.... sorry I shouldn't but that did give me a giggle!!!!    I currently have my MIL on the phone (who doesn't know a thing) and I am dying to say some of the home truths to her!! 
xx


----------



## Michimoo

We haven't told my MIL this time either as she was so Insensitive last time. Thought it best just not to say anything.


----------



## Pinot

*Michi* - I know it isn't funny really but your post just gave me a right fit of the giggles  A Dr at my ET apologised when he had a look at "the wrong end" and I just said, oh don't worry about it, everyone at this clinic bar the receptionist has had a good old look at me! Poor bloke didn't know what to say!

*RSH* - I love you. Thanks for the PMA re your inconclusive test. Let's just hope I'm the same

*All ladies testing tomorrow* - good luck girls  Let's hope for a good run of BFPs

AFM, well I don't care about the  Mine was BFN again this morning. Tbh, it's the only way I can cope with a BFN is if I know its coming. Assuming its still BFN at the weekend I am going to drink sh1t loads, eat pate, lift LOADS of heavy stuff, help my DH chopping down some trees in the garden (will be good to take frustration out on!), take DD swimming and drink some more 

Love pinot xx


----------



## Dippers

I am new to this forum so hi to everyone. I am due to test tomorrow and I am so nervous. I did a HPT in the early hours of today before my partner headed off for work for a few weeks   It was negative. I am soooooo hoping that this will have changed by tomorrow


----------



## Lexan

Hiya


Welcome all the newbies, our month is a few hours away, let the countdown begins  

Ali, Micheleclaw, Bisdil and Chloe - just blow you all some bubbles for tomorrow, goodluck sweeties!


Pinot -  lol, you funny!  hope the result change in the next few days but I understand, the wait is just horrible. Its best we know now and enjoy the long weekend break either celebrating the bfp and drowning our sorrow.  When is your otd?

AFM - Tiredness in overdrive again tonight, so it will be an early night.   for all you lovely ladies testing in the morning.

Lex


----------



## Lexan

Hi and welcome Dippers -  sorry to hear your news  , fingercrossed it change to bfp tomorrow, there are tons of stories on here that ladies get negative before otd and go on to get bfp on otd.. sending you bubble as well


----------



## Loobieloo2

Evening everyone,

Bisdil, Ali80, Chloe, MicheleClaw and Dippers, good luck for tomorrow morning. Will be thinking of you and sending  positive vibes. Hope you get a bit of sleep tonight. At least it's cooler!

I love the 'things I think have ruined this cycle' thread. I have had almost all of those, plus 'I ate some actual pineapple instead of sticking to the juice, what if it gives me contractions?', and 'what if my laptop is making my womb too hot?'. We should stick these in a thread for everyone in the 2WW to tick off as they get to them!

Thanks everyone for the positive messages last night. It is good how this forum lets us pick each other up. 

Don't get me started on the MIL. Mine said, when we told her we were going to have another round of IVF. 'Oh God, but how will you ever afford a new kitchen?'. Yes, because I'd far rather have a shiny sink than a child, obviously!!! So we haven't told them anything about dates and when it's happening etc, I'm too irritated. 

Have a good night's sleep everyone and bubbles to the testers. Everything crossed.

Loobie x


----------



## kelly lou

Hi 

Wishing you all lots of love & thinking about you all testing tomorrow xxx,

Lots sticky vibes for everyone else xxx

I feel like I'm going slowly bonkers !! Achey type feeling again on and off today oh if only I could sleep till the 8th 

Xx


----------



## ali80

Love it....really mad me smile tonight reading these posts!    

Pinot - I've already had a shandy   possibly be adding something stronger on saturday at a wedding we're off to!   I'm eating a bucket of soft cheese and crackers, finally going to hoover up, have a very hot bath and eat my body weight in chocolate  

Michimoo - I would have loved to see the look on their faces if you said that!!    so funny!!

loobieloo - Just read that to dh, we both had a giggle. MIL's really get a slating on here     Mine doesn't know either, I wonder why!?? hehe

Hi to Dipper, good luck for tomorrow  

All the very best of luck to my otd lovelies                                          Bisdil, chloe, and micheleclaw and anyone else with a otd tomorrow.
Not expecting much to change, but atleast you lot have sent me to bed with a smile on my face       
Ali x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Welcome to our new ladies AngeinParis, Provence13, Dippers and Ruu

Our first testers officially today 

 Ali80, Micheleclaw, Chloe l, Bisdil and Dippers    

 all around

Donna Marie


----------



## Chloe l

I tested BFN this morning was expecting it after a heavy bleed for a few days & my hcg from the doctors came back really low. 

Gutted & heartbroken just want to get started again now. 

Wishing u all better news 

Love Chloe x


----------



## Sienna77

So sorry Chloe, sending you lots of hug & hope you have lots of chocolate & wine at the ready


----------



## RSH0308

Chloe I am so sorry. I know it's so so hard. Take some time to grieve and good luck for your continuing journey.

xxx


----------



## MJ in London

Hi, I'm a late joiner but have been reading this thread for a while. I had FET with 2 x 5day blasts on Thursday 24 May and my OTD is Monday 4 June. (Donna Marie, can you add me to the list?).

Chloe, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN, it's so tough to deal with. Sending you strength as you recover and decide next steps.  

AFM, going slowly insane as I wait. Think I may POAS from tomorrow which will be 9dpt.

Anyway, not much more from me now. I managed to get a splinter under my fingernail last night (klutz!!) so it's not easy to type!  

Hugs and positive vibes to the rest of the June testers.     
MJ. xx


----------



## Provence13

Chloe  Hugs to you, its good that you want to start straight away a new cycle, dont give up hun!


----------



## Bisdil

Sorry for no good news- its a nego result for me. Totally gutted. Need to move on & think about a second cycle. 

So sorry for you too Chloe. Xxx 

Good luck to everyone else.

B xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Bisdil & Chloe - I'm so sorry. No words from me will help but I hope you can feel this massive virtual


----------



## Lexan

Chloe&Bisdil so sorry to hear your news- I know there is nothing I can say now to take away the pain, but please look after yourselves and go for your follow up equip with loads of questions. Take care sweeties!


----------



## Michimoo

Uhoh. 6dp3dt & no more sore (.Y.) !!
Should I be worried?


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi Mitchmoo, might aren't sore either at 6dp3dt. Occasionally uncomfortable! Had really bad af pains in the night but they have stopped now. 

Getting nervous now and paranoid about doing anything.
Does anyone know if a massage would be ok? Could do with relaxing!


----------



## Provence13

For those who will poas: 

3-DAY TRANSFER:

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

*

5-DAY TRANSFER:

1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This chart seems quite reliable, its circulate in forums for long time ago


----------



## Lexan

Michimoo -  I am in the same boat, this morning the soreness/heavyness of (.)(.) is less, and AF twinges are more frequent  .  as long as the witch keeps away we still have hope.


----------



## jean989708

Chloe & Bisdil so sorry to hear your news, look after yourselves. Lots of  

AFM I am not 5dp3dt and very few symptoms, trying to stay upbeat. I was given the date of the 11th for my blood test and the 13th to POAS that is 15 and 17 days after my transfer. t seems really long it was a fresh cycle. From the chart it looks like  should be able to test need weekend

Good luck to everyone else testing over the next week days and thanks for all the funny posts it keeps me gong over ths mental time


----------



## Sienna77

Sending you big hugs Bisdil  
Am still holding hope for the other 1 June ladies  

AFM- only 1 more sleep until the test. No AF yet.  But the cramps have now stopped, which makes me even more worried, as I feel absolutely nothing. So worrying. Knicker watch continues.....
X


----------



## Michimoo

Now resulted in bashing my (.Y.)  
it kindda works!


----------



## Lexan

Siena77 - you are one tough cookie if you haven't cracked and tested early..good on u...how many day past transfer will tomorow be?  

Jean989 - Everyone seems to have a different 2ww, I thought that why its called that- 2week after transfer but I see other getting as early as 9 days after transfer for their otd   . I guess once we see that bfp, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## ali80

Not good news from me either   bfn as expected   Already knew it, I had no symptoms and just didn't feel it  
I am back on the waiting list for a fresh round of ivf, unfortunately thats 18 weeks loooooooong!!     Looks like I have a summer of either enjoying myself   or a summer getting fit  

Big     to Chloe and Bisdil, it's really   isn't it   I feel better now I have a plan, even though it's going to take a while for any action   Wishing you both lots of luck for the future   

Any news Micheleclaw and Dipper?  

I would have loved to start this thread off with happier news, I'll be   the rest of June is a happier and luckier one      
Ali x


----------



## RSH0308

So sorry Bisdil & Ali80! Even though you know it's coming it's still so disappointing. Best of luck on your on going journey. 

Don't lose hope you'll get there!

Lots of     and    

Now go get some yummy wine and go to a spa with steam rooms, jacuzzis and full body massages!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Loobieloo2

Bisdil, Ali and Chloe, thinking of you. Today is bound to be awful and I am sending big   to you all. Will keep thinking of you with positive vibes for your future cycles. xxxxx


----------



## RSH0308

Ok continuing my crazy  list of paranoia: I can't possibly get a BFP because last night I ate a Magnum that turned out to have coffee beans on the outside, 
my diet may not be healthy enough, 
I haven't exercised enough,
I did too much housework 
I had wind last night   all that gurgling and bloating would have been intolerable for anyone on the inside!!
I thought the jam smelled funky and was sure it was a BFP sign until my DH pointed out that it had gone off in March! Damn men and their logic, they just don't get it!!   

I'm so relieved by the number of ladies driving themselves crazy with the exact same stuff.   

On a slightly more serious note I have definitely had ovarian pain this time which I did on my only BFP and didn't on any of my BFNs. So that seems to be a good sign?!  

When I had my cycle in Jan I had spotting 7dp and full period by 9dp which will be Sunday and Tuesday on this cycle. Fingers crossed that AF will be staying away I'll be on constant knicker watch until then!! 

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies

sorry been so quiet just trying to keep sain and just been keeping to myself and having a quiet one at home. driving myself mad as my stomach pains are just so bad but maybe just maybe    its a good thing. our minds really do mess with us dont they.

Firstly Ali,Bisdil,Chloe and Pinot a huge   to you all and im so sorry for your bfn. But it is just wonderful to see that your not giving up and seem reading to hit this crazy road again     which is brilliant. 
Take it easy, take time for yourselves and let your bodys heal and prepare for your nxt go.

to everyone else testing this weekend sending you loads and loads of    and   we get to see some happy bfp this weekend


----------



## Sienna77

Ali - so sorry     agree with the wine and massage

Lex - my DH was so strict with me and has been watching me to check I don't do a test! A few months ago we had a horrible false positive which was so devastating he doesn't want to risk it.  As I haven't been sleeping, at 2am this morning I was asking him if I could do a test to be put out of my misery!

RSH - you mustn't worry about those things, the nurses always tell me about those girls that don't know and do much worse and still go otho to have BFP. Have to say it is good to hear about the ovarian pain, as I have been having lots of it, do hoping desperately it is a good sign for me too.   

Lots of baby dust ladies
X


----------



## RSH0308

Thanks Sienna I know you're right. Good luck with your OTD,  

I just wondered whether anyone was planning a naughty early test? Also any recommendations for a reliable early HPT?

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

RSH i no the feeling im goin mad as well cause ive had on/off cramps since et day and then constipation sorry tmi and now my stomach is so bloated its terrible and i pee like every 20 min driving me   
im only supposed to test on tues but im gonna do a hpt on sunday its 10p6dt and im sure its gonna be ok..  so many ladies have done this and i just dont think i could wait till after weekend. A friend of mine tested 8dpet and ended up positive and is not expecting so i suppose it all depends. i think i need to prepare myself before bloods as my last cycle i didnt test and then was just crushed at blood test. 
dont worry about your magnum i had 2 bites of dh chockie the other night as well, temptation just gave it   was so so good   
ive also been doing light housework (washing) ext i think they just mean like HEAVY HEAVY stuff.


----------



## Michimoo

I'm so bored & driving myself   I'm thinking of mowing the lawn in a bit.


----------



## Lexan

Oh NO!! Not you too Ali   -  I was really looking forward for a positive result from you to give me some hope as we both have FET and transferred on the same day and also poas early and get negative.  Part of me still believe you've gotten a early otd, you're were like 10days wait? So so sorry to hear your news, you have already had your weekend all planned out, enjoy it sweetie and come back fighting for your next cycle. 

All you crazy symptons checking ladies  , please hold on, we need some bfp to pick up this thread.  June hasn't started great for us    

AFM - At work but my mind is everywhere, no focus and nothing seems to be of interested.     

Lex


----------



## RSH0308

Good luck for tomorrow to Sienna 77, Boo boo and Jay 2311 for your OTDs!!     

xxxxxx


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
what a day i had yesterday i freaked out as  i noticed a few spots of blood whilest wiping sorry for tmi i was so upset and have been having cramping have had no more blood since then do you think it could be implantation bleeding or is it to late for that i had transfer on the 24th may with 2 3day enbryos so think that would of made me 8 days past transfer yesterday when i had spotting!! ive been a emotional wreck crying none stop my boobs were tender but not as tender now and my tummy doesnt seem as swollen although def full of wind and cramping at times i hope this isnt the end stay with me little embies    
Hope xxx


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hope - sounds like it could well be implantation. My clinic are REALLY Firm about saying you shouldn't read anything into it, especially if it's just spotting. As for the tummy - mine's gone down a bit too and I am trying hard to think that's fine. We all read so much into everything, and it seems like we'll go mad if we try to second guess. 

Good luck to tomorrow's testers. Crossing everything for you.

Loobie xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Thanks loobieloo 
Had more blood their light pink staining so think its coming to a end for me


----------



## Cutie Pie

Hi ladies, had ET on Monday and tonight my stomach feels solid, aching, back ache and very emotional. I know they say that the pessaries can make you feel like your period is coming but surely this is more than that! Think It may be the end! 

X


----------



## ali80

Really hope tomorrows gang of testers do better than us today  
Good luck to sienna, booboo and jay for tomorrow     

Thanks for all the well wishes     you lot have kept me sane this last week    
wishing you all the very best....... I'll carry on reading to keep up with all those lovely   announcements! Pma all the way!  
Ali x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

What a sad day

I am so sorry to hear your news, Ali80, Chloe l, Bisdil, Dippers sending a big   
Michele any news sweetie   

Welcome to our new ladies today MJ in London and Faiith

 Booboo13, Sienna77 and Jay2311     

Pinot how are you today honey

Sending  all around

Hope you all have something nice planned for the long weekend 

Donna Marie


----------



## Michimoo

Aww Ali glad we've helped. Sending  

Afm been having a really grumpy & down day today. All symptoms gone but now getting sharp AF pains again in R/H/S
Going slowly


----------



## Lexan

early night for me, these medications have really taken their tolls on me, so tired! but pop in to send Booboo13, Sienna77 and Jay2311    for tomorrow.


----------



## mlky33

Ali,Bisdil,Chloe and Pinot my heart goes out to each of you. Be strong you will get there. Important thing is that you have the choice to keep on going

All the best to the testers this extra long weekend. At least we will be with loved ones and not at work

I've not been having many symptoms post et. only in the past few days feeling breasts are swollen and having on-off dull aches on both sides, trying to not read too much into it as there's not much point. can only sit tight and wait till testing day. 

keep the faith everyone     

Mlky xx


----------



## SarahG90

Hello! Can I join please? My second cycle of Clomid, will be testing on 19th June on my birthday - it would be the best birthday present ever!!! 
Good luck to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sararenee

Can I join you ladies? We transferred 3  5day blast on 5/29. BW on June 7th. I'm driving myself crazy trying not to read too much into the symptoms I'm having - may be the meds. I may do a hpt on Tuesday. 
 for a BFP . 
Sticky baby dust for everyone.


----------



## MJ in London

Sorry to hear such sad news from everyone who tested yesterday.   to you all.

Good luck for today's OTDs    

AFM, I did my first POAS this morning and it was negative. I know there is still a chance but I also know that 9dp5dt there is a good likelihood it would be showing if it was positive. Trying not to be completely despondent but starting to prepare myself for the worst.

The funny thing is that yesterday I was really positive. I even had a tiny bit of heartburn, which I normally never have, so I took that as a good sign. Probably just all the meds. Grrr.

At least we have a 4 day weekend. Hope everyone is doing some lovely things to enjoy themselves. 

MJ. xxx


----------



## Micheleclaw

hi guys, 

have been off for a few days as needed pad around in the back of my doom cave as was certain i was having a BFN. I tested today though and it was a BFP. I should start with everyone else's news first but i say that because it sort of speaks to all of us with crazy symptoms - that it can be okay. so for those of you who raised issues about your symptoms ..... I had - and still have - period pains, from about day 4 after a balstocyst transfer (sorry I'm bad with shorthand). I also had sore and swollen boobs at about day 3 after the transfer and then they completely went. till about yesterday when they felt a bit fuller and now feel a bit tender. So i was sure that it hadn't worked for me for most of the 2ww and now i almost still can't believe that its positive as i still have lower back pain.  I never had an implantation bleed and i never had any clear twinges around when implanting happened. i did start to notice increased veins on my boobs they day before my OTD, i.e. 31 May, then a bit more yesterday.  Guys I'm soooo grateful its so far a BFP. I'm now just terrified that it stays okay. as after the miscarriage my whole innocence about staying pregnant was shattered. Other things I've been doing fyi - i definitely drink the two litres of water each day, no caffeine, no alcohol, no cigarettes (don't smoke anyway), no heavy lifting, did go to bed pretty much for the first three days after transfer, have had acupuncture once a week and did the pregnancy protocol. basically if you'd told me to walk backwards naked on the street to guarantee it sticking id have done it.  I also have a friend who's test date for her FET was yesterday, she does none of what i do, worked all the way through and is pregnant. i think I'm just now certifiably mad so i google everything and follow everyones advice - god help me if anything contradicts too obviously. 

welcome to wide, anginparis, run, provence13, dippers, MJ in London, SarahG90!!! this thread kept me sane (well as sane as i can be in this process)

Bidsil, Chloe1, Ali80 - I'm just devastated for you it didn't work. i think the nearer you get to your test date the harder we find everyone news if it hadn't worked cos you can literally taste it not working too. I'm praying the next stage is better for you. after two FETs and a miscarriage at 3 months i totally know how you are feeling. much much love to you xox

I may not cover everyone else so forgive me: 

Kelly lou -glad you had the collapsed blast explained, note my sore boobs went too 

RSH0308 - totally totally get the madness - i was in a dark place at the back of a dark cave for about three days solid. 

Hopewishpray - could def be spotting from implanting, i remember wishing id seen it xox

cutie pie - def don't worry about your sore tummy, doesn't mean anything angel, hang in there. 

okay guys, lets get some BFPs and to those of us without them lets all stick together virtually or when we go off this thread just mentally know each other is there for each other to make this mad ride better. we're not alone. there are so many of us struggling right now in bathrooms everywhere feeling boobs, checking kickers, crying over blood, peeing on sticks and their fingers in the way!

much love and my eternal thanks for your support xoxoxoxoxox me


----------



## jean989708

Micheleclaw, Congrats and thans for such a lovely message. It has put me in good humour this morning.

MJ try to stay strong, you may get a BFP it is still early 

Good luck to all the other testers today


----------



## Ruu

Micheleclaw - huge congrats to you - Yay!! here's hoping this is the start of a roll. Great post too it's great to read other peoples symptoms or lack thereof as it stops the rest of us fussing about twinges or none!!! xxx 
Huge hugs to the others testing today xxx


----------



## bluebell68

hi ladies its a bfn, hcg was 4.6 michelle congratsvglad to have some good news, before our next round we are going to ask to be tested for nk cells xxxx hope everyone well sorry for the girls with bfn, we will get there love jay xxxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Michele - huge congrats  

Jay - so sorry for your bfn. But I love your positivity. Stay strong  

Xx


----------



## RSH0308

Michele congratulations that's awesome news!!!!    your little angel has snuggled in for the full 9 months.     

Jay I am so sorry about your BFN. Hang in there hon, do you think you'll have another go?

MJ hang in there it really is early days yet. It still could be BFP on your OTD. There are a million stories of people getting BFN a couple of days b4 otd and it being BFP on the day.

Cutie pie don't worry about tummy pains I had tummy pains for BFP and BFN so try not read too much into it. I know that's easier said than done.

I've started to really feel like I might come on my period today so trying to take my own advice and not read too much into it. Not easy though, don't know how the heck I'm going to hold on to OTD  Thurs seems so far away!! 
xxxx


----------



## Lexan

Congratulations Micheleclaw!!  

So sorry Jay   , look after yourself hun, your positive atiitude will bring your bfp soon.

MJ in london - keep the faith hun, its not over until the beta  !


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Jay so sorry to read your news   

welcome to sararenee and SarahG90 lots of luck 

Michele wonderful news on your BFP, heres hoping its the first of many for the thread        

Loobieloo2 and Pinot lots of         for OTD tomorrow 

Donna Marie


----------



## Ruu

Jay      xx


----------



## Cutie Pie

Thanks Michele and Rsh, the symptoms are horrid and they are so like a period especially with the crying yesterday and that wasn't even over anything just felt really emotional. 

Michele your post really was fantastic! I am soooo pleased for you, now   for a strong one! 

I'm sorry for those who have had a BFN, life is so cruel at times! Sending you all lots of  

Good luck to those that are due to test sending you lots of   and  .

Xxx


----------



## Sienna77

I am so sorry Jay for your BFN and huge congrats to Michele. 

I had my OTD today and although I still can't quite believe it, it was a BFP!  I am in total shock, 3 years, 2 lots of surgery, 4 IVF/ICSI cycles, we just never thought it would happen.  My HCG was 242 so they said really good. 

For my 2ww I had no implantation spotting or pain, no sore boobs, although they did start to feel fuller/bigger about 3 days ago.  I had cramps like I was getting my AF for the last 4 days, including lots of sharp pains near what it felt my ovaries.  I was so convinced my AF was coming. I also started to get constipated yesterday and had to go to the pharmacist today to get some stuff for it.  I have also been bloated since the EC, hasn't gone down. So symptom wise, I really thought it could be my AF or a BFP.

I didn't do much differently, I kept my feet warm at all times, I only ate and drank warm things, or at room temp, grape juice every day, had acupuncture before and after transfer. I also had no alcohol, caffeine etc. But part from that, went bck to work and tried to live normally, listened to Zita West every night. 

My embie was a 2 day transfer. I had 10 eggs and this was the only one that survived. It had loads of vacuoles and was given a very low success rate, grade 3 and 4 cell. So, it just feels like a miracle to us. 

wishing everyone else lots and lots of luck and hoping more BFPs are coming for June

Xx


----------



## Michimoo

Wow Sienna that's amazing news. Congratulations xx


----------



## Ruu

Yay Sienna77 that is super, super news - you must be over the moon xxxx you are living proof that it only takes one - so happy for you xxxx enjoy xx


----------



## Lexan

Congratulations Sienna77  , I so admired your strength throughout this wait and dh restricting you from poas to keep to sane.  happy and healthy 8months to you hun


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hooray Sienna and Michele! I'm so, so pleased for you guys.  

Jay, I'm really sorry. Look after yourself and you are right - you WILL get there. Thinking of you today. 

Well, OTD is tomorrow for me and I have been awake since 5 so am feeling dizzy and sick but that is totally due to sleeplessness and nerves, not PG symptoms. Swinging wildly between being convinced it's not worked and convinced it has. I've not done any of the good things like resting up or anything - had to spring clean whole house and move heavy furniture, let alone hoicking a 21 month old around all the time with no help as DH has been really busy at work. So I am terrified because I feel like if it doesn't work it will all be my fault. However, my clinic told me not to worry about any of that stuff so who knows? I haven't had sore boobs at any point and despite the fact that I never did get them with my last PG that's making me think it's all a disaster. Also I have the opposite of constipation (sorry TMI) so am thinking that's a bad sign too.

Can't say I feel much like going out and having a great time at the fair today but here goes...

Loobie x


----------



## RSH0308

Sienna77 Congratulations!!! That's amazing news!!! I am so happy for you. Fingers crossed you'll have a beautiful baby in 2013!!!!

Well done for holding off on the HPTs! I just picked up some 1st response tests this morning to do on Tues as Thurs is just too far away!

xxx


----------



## JessicaUK123

Hi ladies, 

Although I read the thread every day I find all the symptom spotting stressful and pointless as every symptom can be attributed to Drugs, AF and BFP alike! To be honest, I've not really had any, my sister keeps asking if I feel pregnant, quite honestly, no! But you cant help but hope, having hope seems to be crippling for me, life is officially on hold!

I am so sorry for all those with BFN, I know the heartache of that, big   to you all, be kind to yourselves xxx

Congratulations to all those with BFP,   for the next 8 months, stay healthy and happy xxx

I don't think I can wait till Thursday to test, today I am 8dp3dt, and desperate to POAS! Last cycle I got AF at 9dp3dt so the next 48 hours are going to be tough, actually every hour until my OTD is/will be tough! Any advice is appreciated, I don't want to risk a false reading! The wait is incredibly stressful and I'd love your thoughts? 

Hope everyone is well and keeping busy xxx


----------



## KateBoothby

Well its 7dpt3dt and my lower stomach / ovaries are feeling uncomfortable about 80% of the time. Not sure how I'm going to hold out another 6 days until testing! 

My clinic is in London and I was hoping to take the blood tests locally next week (if we get that far!). Not sure what to ask my doctors for - is it just a pregnancy blood test or called something in particular (obviously need to book in advance thought) don't fancy the 6 hour round trip into london :-( or the £140 price tag.

Ive been drinking lots of pineapple juice (not from concentrate), taking folic acid and Vit D, drinking lots of water, eating fruit - my body is not going to know whats hit it with the amount of fruit I have eaten as Im not a fruit person normally. 

Sorry for the waffle but going mad....... Kate xxx


----------



## Micheleclaw

so sorry jay that its a negative. its just totally awful. huge hug. 

very excited for you sienna its a positive and what a great story too as all of us worry about the early transfers! Yay. 

MJ in london - stay strong till you test lovie!

Loobieloo - I didn't mention in my post but i basically had 'moist poo' the whole 2 weeks and would say i was a bit diarrhoea towards the end. i thought it totally weird too and a v. bad sign. 

I'm going to sign off now but am on the may/june thread so see some of you there till the end of june. lots and lots and lots of love to everyone in the 2ww! its maddening 

ps Jessica - just don't do it! and Katebothby - i went mad. i don't know how anyone doesn't in the middle/end bit of the wait. hang in there xoxo


----------



## InfinityStorm

Ali80, chloe l, Bisdil, Dippers and jay 2311 - I'm so very sorry to hear about your BFN.   I'm thinking of you all!

Congratulations to Micheleclaw and Sienna77 on your BFP. It was lovely to read both of your posts today and it gives the rest of us hope that it can happen for us too!

Wishing everyone lots of   and sprinklings of  to all.

Although I haven't posted for a while I've been reading everyone's posts everyday. I too haven't poas yet, and Wednesday is getting closer and closer, so hopefully the weekend will go really fast and OTD will be here before I know it. I don't want to see an early BFN because it'll put me on a downer before OTD. I think it's best for me to wait until Wednesday. DH wouldn't be too pleased if I did one without him too, and if it was BFP I don't think I'd be able to contain myself. And those HPT's are flamin' expensive!!

I haven't had any symptoms so far, other than massive (.)(.) They actually feel much larger than normal, prior to AF. I feel like I should go up a couple of bra sizes! Not complaining because it's a good look on moi, so it puts a smile on my face! They were really sore a few days ago, but the soreness has definitely eased over the last few days, so much so that they're not even tender anymore.

Trying not to think of good or bad signs and generally keeping my chin up. I've been back at work since 48 hours after EC and I've been running around like a blue-bummed fly. There's also been a few stressful things going on for us over the last few weeks - they've taken my thoughts away from worrying about BFP/BFN, but stress can't be good for a potential BFP result.

So, I've got four sleeps to go. Wednesday can't come quick enough, just so that I can know if I've got to the next stage. My plan for Wednesday is to either jump for joy, or open the bottle of red wine I've had in the cupboard for the last 8 weeks.

Thinking of BooBoo13!! Hope you're OK hunny. And Loobieloo2 and pinot for tomorrow.

Chin up girls!! x


----------



## jojo34

Congratulations and hugs to those + ladies! Really lovely news and also heartening to know that it does actually work.... I am beginning to doubt that my consultant actually put anything back inside me! 

It was only Monday that I had the x2 5 day embies put back..... I dont test until Friday 8th... and what did I find myself doing just 15 minutes ago...... yep... a HPT!!! It was a BFN and I am calling it a practice run as I know it is way too early as I am still a week away from OTD but...seriously..... this has to be the longest wait of my life!!!!!  Very tempted to test again in the morning... and maybe Monday too... going slowly insane...!!!  No sore boobs, no twinges, no amazing sense of smell.... grrrrrr

Please tell me I am normal!
xxx


----------



## InfinityStorm

JoJo you ARE normal, but stay away from the HPTs, at least for the time being or the  will be on your case! But worst of all you'll keep driving yourself . 

Try to at least make it through the long weekend before poas again. 

Was just talking to my mum and she said she didn't have ANY symptoms when pregnant with her kids. Everyone is different, which we should probably embrace, so please don't worry that you haven't had any symptoms.

I remember FEELING pregnant last year when I had my BFP, so have compared the way I felt then to the way I feel now. Absolutely no comparison, I have to say, so I've stopped TRYING. 

Hope you can stay calm hun! x


----------



## RSH0308

Good luck for tomorrow for Loobieloo2 and Pinot!!


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies I big thankyou to all your support and advice but its all over for me started heavily bleeding today so my period is here I'm devastated didn't even get near my test date take care all of you and hope you get the bfp you all deserve xxxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Good luck Pinot & loobie loo for tomorrow sending  

Hope wish pray - I'm so sorry Hun. When was your test date?

Jojo - you only had them put back in Monday. & they were blasts. No more poas    

Infinity - massive (.) (.) sounds like a really good sign. Looking very   & well done on staying away from the poas.

Hey to everyone else.    

Afm ladies I think it's all over for me. Really strong AF pains & I'm convinced that it's just the pessaries keeping it at bay. Just went food shopping & nearly bought myself a bottle of red to drink. 
I'm in that "is it ever gonna happen & why me stage"  

Would quite like DH home now as doing this on my own again for the second time is actually very emotionally draining. 

M
Xx


----------



## Fayec1976

Hello ladies

I had my ET this morning, 2 x 7 cell 3 day transfer via IVF.

Test date 15th June.....eek! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## JessicaUK123

Help! My friend took me to the Opera to distract me today and my tummy got more and more bloated as our day went on, it was actually sticking out past my boobs by this evening! Horrifying stomach pains and this megga bloat left me thinking AF would arrive any moment, popped into my mum on the way home and she rubbed my HUGE belly and said oh I'm so sorry, so I came straight home and POAS! There is a very faint line, but there is defiantly a line!!!!!!! I have just flooded the bathroom in shock, (put the plug in the sink and left the taps running). How likely is that to be real or could it still be the trigger shot I took 13 days ago? I'm 8dp3dt so my Embies would be 11 days old. Wish I hadn't now! Was so sure I wasn't going to see 2 lines! HELP?!?! xx


----------



## Provence13

Hello Jessica! As far as i know 5000 unit of Pregnyl leaves your body in ten days, not more..... Sooo having a faint line in the evening!!! Is something great! Of course your first thing in the morning should be to poas again, waiting for the news good luck.


----------



## Lexan

Welcome Fayec1976!

Jessica -  in ivf world a line is a line, so I would say its a good look as it wasn't your first morning urine (fmu).  I would test again tomorrow or Monday to see if the line gets darker to keep you sanity.  Goodluck sweetie.




  for Pinot and Loobieloo for tomorrow.


Lex


----------



## JessicaUK123

Provence, Lexan, thank you so much. DP thinks Monday first thing, I'll update you then, fingers firmly crossed! xx


----------



## RSH0308

Grrrr I can't sleep and I have horrendous heartburn  ! Don't think it's a symptom of anything other than eating too late in the day. At least it's only 2 more days until I can poas.

Night (hopefully)!


----------



## AngeinParis

Hi all,

MY test date is not til June 12th so another 9 days.  I've been feeling really lousy though since I started progesterone pessaries on Thurs night (2 x every morning and 2 x every night).  Woke up with nausea again today, feeling really irritable and fed up, sore boobs, pee'ing ALL THE TIME!!!, craving sugar by the bucketload.  It's like morning sickness meets severe PMT.  So I am assuming it's the progesterone as I did google it last night for side effects.  Anyone else feeling this way?

Hope you are mostly having a more fun weekend than me!  No wonder we wish these two weeks would go away!

A


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi everyone, well I POAS and it's POSITIVE. Here's to BFPs!!! 

Wish me luck for the next few months as I am now having to fight the paranoia about more miscarriages.

As I said in earlier posts, I haven't rested up at all for this 2WW due to circumstances and I was so worried that I could have ruined it for myself, so it just goes to show we shouldn't be so worried about things like bags of shopping!

I hope so much for you all to get BFPs too, I know I have spent the last 48 hours not sleeping, weeping, and generally feeling awful so I will be willing everyone on through it.

Lots of love and babydust to all.

Loobie xx


----------



## Ruu

Yay wooooo hooooo! Loobieloo2!             well done you xxx Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## RSH0308

Loobie loo2 that's brilliant amazing news!!!!!     Congratulations hon!! Hope this is the start of a roll of BFPs!!

Welcome Faye C and all other newbies to the crazy symptom analysing, poas addicted 2ww.

JessicaUK that def sounds like a positive. Have you retested 1st thing this morning? Wishing you lots of babydust,     

Having a pretty emotional day historically I always start AF between 7dp and 8dp and today is 7dp when I get a BFN. I always get a migraine the day before I start my AF so I've been waiting for it with bated breath. I know that not starting AF doesn't guarantee a BFP but I would so like to just get to the OTD this time even if it's a BFN. Does that make sense??      

xxxxx


----------



## Michimoo

I feel exactly the same way RSH.  

My (.)(.) have stopped hurting I have strong AF pains & test date is Sat. I'm going   & really am stopping myself from poas!


----------



## JessicaUK123

I did test again first thing, the line is still there, rushed out to buy more tests just praying the line gets darker over the coming week! Congratulations Loobie xx


----------



## kelly lou

Loobielou2- fantastic news  
Angeinparis-I'm on the I injections this time and really don't feel as bad last two cycles I used cyclogest and I felt similar to how your feeling big   and hope you start to feel better soon.
Jessicauk123- have you poas stick sending you lots of baby dust

Big   to all those bfn
Lots  For those testing today and in the next few days
Congratulations on the bfp 's 

Afm I have got achey type period pains & am wondering if it's just the prontogest injections keeping it away I'm 6dp5dt and trying not to go insane.


----------



## Ruu

Sounds good so far Jessica123


----------



## Sararenee

Congrats Loobie  and Jessica !!!!!! Awesome.


----------



## helss

Hi Ladies,

Can I join the TWW party? I'm doing my first ever cycle of ICSI and so far have beaten a lot of odds to get as far as ET on Friday. I'm due to test June 15th, so am trying really really hard to put my feet up and not get anxious  of course what that means is I'm obsessively reading boards whilst I've got my feet up!!!

I'm feeling so awful from the antibiotics, cyclogest and hormonal come down I'm driving myself mad!!!

Is anyone else in their TWW about the same time?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Fayec1976 and Helss wishing lots of luck and  for the 

Jessica looking good      

Loobieloo fab news on your BFP

Sending lots of  to all

Donna Marie


----------



## JessicaUK123

My partner's gone out with the boys for the day so my mum picked me up, drove to boots and bought me two boxes of Pee Sticks! I now have enough to do one a day up to my OTD! I still cant believe this might have worked! Feeling seriously nauseous today, I did think it could be hunger but its far worse since I've eaten. I am concerned is all in my head but I genuinely feel bloody sick! 

Donna, Sararenee, Ruu, Kelly, RSH, Thank you for helping me stay positive xx


----------



## Lexan

Congratulations Loobieloo, Fab news hun!


----------



## faiith

Hi to everyone,   for everyone still waiting to test and   for those who didn't get right result xx

My OTD is the 6th but I'm very tempted to POAS tomorrow maybe? 

JessicaUK123.... can I ask which brand test you used? I see your OTD is the 7th on you've managed to get your positive already  big congrats to you


----------



## JessicaUK123

faiith said:


> JessicaUK123.... can I ask which brand test you used? I see your OTD is the 7th on you've managed to get your positive already  big congrats to you


I used 2 x First Response tests, Saturday night and first thing this morning they both had a faint line. I have a Clear Blue Digital one for tomorrow and some more First Response for the coming week. Wanted to see how the Clear Blue varied, but I liked watching the line appear on the First Response one lol

Praying I still get a positive tomorrow!!!


----------



## jojo34

Such brilliant news!!!  I am OTD on the 8th but cheated yesterday and POAS (a clear blue one)... well... saw after the first minute that it was a BFN and left it.... however a few hours later when I went to put it in the bin I saw the faintest + line.... hmm... screwed my head up ever so slightly so much to DP annoyance I also POAS first thing this morning (wasn't sure if maybe you left the test for a few hours then lines came up every which way)!! so.... first thing...another (faint) +...now, I know it is early as it is a while until Friday 8th... but the Ovitrelle can't still be in my system can it? Apart from that I am only taking cyclogest x 4 a day and this shouldnt be able to affect things I think? So not sure whether it is a good or bad thing as I know it can possibly change.... 

jo
xx


----------



## RSH0308

Good luck to jess and MJ in London for tomorrow!!     

Jessica123UK do you mind me asking how many dp you are? My test date is the 7th too and I'm only 7dp but with 5 day blastocysts. It's looking pretty certain that you are indeed BFP. Are you starting to feel it yet or are you still in shock/ disbelief?!!!


----------



## JessicaUK123

RSH Today I am 9dp3dt so my Embies are 12 days old today! If I get another positive tomorrow and Tues I think I can start to accept this might actually have worked, feels unbelievable! I have been with my partner since I was 18 and we have always know about his condition so I have never in my life even had a sniff of being pregnant so I am feeling pretty anxious about m/c I know the chances are higher anyway when TTC with TX but a first pregnancy too!!!! I'm going to be a complete nervous wreck for the whole pregnancy if its true and continues to be! The wait was driving me wild, I do feel a sense of calm after my two faint positives but I don't feel anything else. xx


----------



## bluebell68

congrats jessicca and loobie on your bfps   lets hope youve started a lucky thread xxx


----------



## Provence13

Finally, the month is rollin'
Congratulations to the bfps!

I did a test daytime, Im 9dp3dt, it was negative, but thats true that the test was a cheapie one from Amazon and I just saw the reviews after the purchase; basically 50% never got a positive on it, altough other brands were positive already. Maybe there is a defected series of test which are not working... Tomorrow morning I will poas with a normal test... But im not that optimistic as I was this morning...


----------



## AngeinParis

Hi all,

Congrats to the latest BFP's.  There is hope for us all!!  

Just dropping in with a question re. symptoms.

I have really itchy feet - they feel really really hot and are quite stingy.  It's not the soles either - it's my toes and the top part of my feet.  Also a little on my hands too.  I'm assuming it's a hormone thing but it's very weird and actually a bit painful.  Has anyone else experienced this?  I've had it for the last 2 days.  

Cheers


----------



## JessicaUK123

Angein are you on crinone or cyclogest? If so could be your not agreeing with it? I've give your clinic a call xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say Jess and MJ in London lots of luck for tomorrrows OTD 

(and to those poas early too!)

 all around

Donna Marie


----------



## jean989708

Hi Ange,
I had that yesterday at 6dp3dt. My feet  were itchy and tingly a little bit like how i would imagine restless legs would feel. It was alittle in my hands too but not too bad, it is gone today thankfully. I presume it is from all the hormones we are pumping into us. I haven't seen the symptom written anywhere else but i'm a little relieved it is not just me,

Congrats on all the bfps today and hopefully Jess and MJ will bring more luck to the thread tomorrow


----------



## sandra74

Big congrats to the BFPs!!!! Definitely a good start to the month!
To all of the ladies testing soon   for your BFPs!  

AFM I'm out. AF turned up 6 days before my OTD. So I had a much needed cocktail today. I'm going back to the gym as soon as I finish with the pessaries (not allowed to stop until I've seen the doctor next week) and I hope to try again in July! Wishing you all lots of luck and


----------



## Lexan

Jess 0x0 and MJ in London you are up next sweeties!! Good luck for tomorrow  

Sandra75 - so sorry to hear you didn't made it to otd  , look after yourself and best wishes for your next cycle.

Lex


----------



## JessicaUK123

I'm still getting a positive on this mornings pee stick, get to enjoy the next 24 hours now! Still cannot believe it! Thursday seems so far away, will it still be positive then? This 2ww is enough to make you insane!!!!


----------



## Loobieloo2

Hi everyone, just wanted to say thank you so much for all your lovely messages and thanks for your support and wishing everyone luck. I'll be following the thread to keep up. Congrats Jess!!! 
Loobie x


----------



## JessicaUK123

Loobie can you believe it? I can't!!! Feel so excited and sick with worry all rolled into one big anxious hype lol xxx


----------



## InfinityStorm

It's not looking good for me. Started spotting this morning and I've now got major AF pains. Two days before testing, so I'm not holding out much hope, as this is what happened last time.


----------



## Michimoo

Oh infinity sending   . Have you poas though? 
Xx


----------



## InfinityStorm

Haven't poas yet, but I will do in the morning. Really think AF is here though, and it was exactly the same last time. What made it worse was poas every day from the start of bleeding until the first scan and they all read positive, but there was absolutely nothing there. I'm not going to do that to myself this time around as it sent me  

Going to retreat to my cave. It's poor DH I feel sorry for.


----------



## jojo34

Oh Infinity - I completely understand how you feel and sending you huge hugs... I also shows BFP on Sunday and also this morning...faint line but still a positive..however have now stabbing pains right in the middle down low and have just noticed spotting so think it is all over for me.... completely gutted...x


----------



## RSH0308

Infinity and Jojo I am so sorry to hear that. Although Jojo I had spotting and cramps on and off all the way through my pregnancy. I'd hold on for your scan don't give up hope entirely hon. I def     for you both. xx

I've managed to get to 8dp 3dt without AF which is a day more than I got on my last cycle. I'm going to do an early poas, I know I won't really believe whatever result I get tomorrow and will test again on my OTD but please blow me bubbles, send me baby dust and cross anything you have more than 1 of!!!

Sending love and luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Cutie Pie

Slight spotting started for me this afternoon and have a really bad feeling that it's all over! I'm at 7dpt3dt. 

 that I am wrong!

X


----------



## RSH0308

Cutie Pie the spotting is 1 of those annoying things that could be a symptom of BFN or BFP. Until you get full AF I'd try not to worry too much. I know that's easier said than done though.
 

xxxxx


----------



## MJ in London

Hi everyone, thank you so much for all the lovely supportive personals. Well it has been a strange 48hrs. I did another POAS yesterday and it was negative again. I was convinced it was another negative and my DH and I even sat down yesterday and went through all the maths to work out how long it would be until we could afford another round.

But there might be a glimmer of hope... I had my blood test today and the results are inconclusive.   My HcG is 24.8 which is on the low side but they are going to test again on Wednesday to see if it is rising, or just a chemical pregnancy. To be honest, I am actually really happy because, even if the latter, this will be furthest we have ever come, so it gives me hope. It means that we must have had implantation of some kind, which we have never had before. It's going to be the longest 2 days ever. Please let it just be that I have sleepy beans who are slow to wake up.    

Congrats Jessica and LoubieLou. So happy for you both.

Infinity and Jojo, hang in there and any one else that is struggling.    

Jess, have you got your results today yet?

Best of luck hopepaige for tomorrow.    

Hugs to everyone, try to resist POAS  and try to stay sane in this crazy 2WW.

MJ. xxx


----------



## Lexan

Hey ladies

All the spotting ladies, please keep the faith, its not over until the beta!

Rsh0308 - babydust coming yor way for your poas tomorrow, you past a milestone hun, like myself as last time I'd bled 4dp5dt

MJ in london - your post gives me some hope that bloodtest is the correct way to determine our results, fingercrossed your little ice babies was just a late implanter and your hcg will double on wednesday.

Afm - nothing to report as I am too scared to poas again, so will wait until wednesday for my blood test. Apart from being very tired and af twinges when I pee, I also have very dry mouth and metalic taste at time, wondering which our these pills is giving me these symptons?

Lex


----------



## jojo34

I have everything crossed for you MJ xxxx


----------



## stormie chick

Donna Marie said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th June,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Ali80, , 1st June,
> Micheleclaw, IMSI, 1st June,
> chloe l, ICSI, 1st June,
> Bisdil, ICSI, 1st June,
> Dippers, ICSI, 1st June,
> Sienna77, ICSI, 2nd June,
> BooBoo13, ICSI, 2nd June,
> jay 2311, DEIVF, 2nd June,
> Loobieloo2, ICSI, 3rd June,
> pinot, IVF, 3rd June,
> jess 0x0, DEIVF, 4th June,
> MJ in London, FET, 4th June,
> hopepaige, IVF, 5th June,
> Sandra74, IUI, 6th June,
> Lexsan, FET, 6th June,
> InfinityStorm, ICSI, 6th June,
> xoxkelz, FET, 6th June,
> Faiith, IVF, 6th June,
> JessicaUK123, ICSI, 7th June,
> RSH0308, , 7th June,
> hopewishpray, ICSI, 7th June,
> mrsc75, IVF, 7th June,
> sararenee, FET, 7th June,
> k25, IVF, 8th June,
> kelly lou, FET, 8th June,
> jojo34, ICSI, 8th June,
> KateBoothby, ICSI, 8th June,
> Provence13, FET, 8th June,
> Loopee8, IVF, 9th June,
> Michimoo, ICSI, 9th June,
> FreckleGiraffe, IUI, 9th June,
> MonieH, ICSI, 9th June,
> Cutiepie, ICSI, 10th June,
> Stormie Chick, FET, 10th June
> jean989708, 11th June,
> Widy, ICSI, 11th June,
> AngeinParis, IVF, 12th June,
> Ruu, DEIVF, 13th June,
> Fayec1976, IVF, 15th June,
> Helss, ICSI, 15th June,
> SarahG90, Clomid, 19th June,
> cornish cath, DFET,  ,
> MsK, FET,  ,
> [/csv]​


​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Sending lots of        to the ladies with spotting, i agree with Lexan 

MJ lots of         being sent your way for wednesday

stormie chick welcome to the thread

hopepaige lots of luck for OTD tomorrow

 all around

Donna Marie


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi girls

Can I join you?

Had et today .....

Already going but mad so need some sanity!

Good luck to you all 

Xx


----------



## Sararenee

I did a HPT today and got a BFP!!! Official beta Thursday.
Baby dust to Ladies!!!


----------



## Lexan

Another FET Bfp!! Congratulations Sararenee!

Hi and welcome babyjellybaby


----------



## Narnea

Hi, I had transfer on Friday and test is on 15th June


----------



## Fluffycat

Hi Narnea
I had my first IUI on Friday so we're at the same stage of the 2ww. Didn't think it would particularly effect me, how wrong was I! Totally obsessed and preoccupied, really pleased I stumbled onto this site.
Wishing you luck with plenty of babydust.


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi all
I had my 3rd natural IUI yesterday so I'm currently joining you ladies on the 2WW.  My OTD is 17th June but I can't promise I won't test before then! 

Fluffycat - I am sensitive to everything and have become obsessed with 2WW websites and then convince myself I have all the symptoms.  I am planning to be more chilled out on this one as it can drive you crazy.  I'm a teacher and have loads of reports to write so that will keep me busy and keep my mind off everything fertility. I hope....

Good luck to everyone on this thread.


Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

I had my ET on Saturday, so my OTD is 17th June, a 16 day wait!!!  Hope I can join you to try to stay sane.  Will have to read backwards to try and get up to speed with you all.

Wishing you all the best of luck and heres hoping that June is a lucky month      

Michelle  xx


----------



## Fluffycat

Thanks Shellysugar. Will try to take a leaf out of your book and use work as a distraction! Good luck to you, roll on test date....patience has never been a virtue of mine. Wishing you luck!

Good luck to you too Michelle.v! Let me know if you develop any distraction techniques! Here's to a luck June!


----------



## michelle.v

Its hard to be distracted when my DH keeps asking how am I feeling!!  I have a 3 year old from our last treatment, and he keeps watching that I dont lift him and stuff, already driving me insane    .  
We had a call from the clinic today, we had one embryo left which they were watching as we had et at day 3, and it has arrested    Can stop worrying now that Thomas and Daisy (my 2 embies) have stopped too.  Day 2 and I am losing the plot   

Are you taking any vitamins or anything to help implantation?  I am taking selenium, Zinc, bee propolis, Vit C, folic acid....... who knows if they help!

Heres to the next 14 days of madness      Michellexx


----------



## RSH0308

Hello newbies welcome!!! Sorry for lack of personals. 

Good luck Hopepaige for tomorrow!! Sending lots of  

xxx


----------



## RSH0308

Help!! For the 1st time ever I cheated and poas b4 my otd. I'm 9dp 2td and I got a faint line this morning on 1st response test. It can't be the HCG injection as I had that 16 days ago so that must be out of my system now right??

It was too faint to be a proper BFP but there was def a line so I can't say it was BFN either. Now I know why the clinics always say not to test too early because I am properly losing it now! I think a trip to the cinema is in order today!! Then I'll retest tomorrow.

     for me please!!!

xxxx


----------



## Provence13

Rsh, do you remember how many units of hcg did you have? 5000iu of Pregnyl leaves your body in ten days. If you can check the instruction of the hcg injection on internet that sould tell how many days you have to wait for the test, to not detect the shot. I would say that its more likely that you just got a BFP, so congrats!


----------



## Michimoo

Congrats RSH  
What made you test early? Any symptoms?


----------



## JessicaUK123

RSH your in the exact position I was in at the weekend and ive just watched the line get darker and darker every day!   your in the same situation, but the anxiety is unreal, be warned lol. Have a great day and keep us updated xxxx


----------



## suzloukel

Hi everyone, I am posting a little late as I test tomorrow! I have found the last couple of days the hardest and was sooooo tempted to test this morning but my DH talked me out of it!  This is our first ICSI and had 2 blasts transferred, grade 4cc. I have had cramps since ET and they seem to be getting worse. Convinced AF is coming but holding out hope that others with BFP also had similar symptoms.   

Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust...

Until tomorrow (if I haven't lost my mind by then!! ) 

Xx


----------



## Ruu

Good luck tomorrow Suzloukel - well done on staying strong til OTD XX


----------



## Lexan

That's sounds like a positive to me RSH0308, fingercrossed the line gets darker.

Congrats Jessica!!

AFM - as suspected its a BFN for me, today is my otd but because clinic closed today I was told to go in tomorrow for bloodtest. Done another FRER test this morning and its negative. Thanks for all the support and pma throughout this cycle. Will be keeping a close eye on this thread and wishing you all bfps over the coming weeks

Lex


----------



## RSH0308

Provence I have no idea what dosage it was tbh but I've read that the longest it can take to leave yr system is 14 days and it's been 16 days since I had mine.

Michimoo my only real symptom is my lack of AF. With the exception of when I got my BFP in 2004 I have never made it past 8dp without AF so I promised myself I'd poas if I made it past that. Sounds silly really! Oh and I had ovarian pain around the implantation time which was my only symptom with my last BFP.

Jess & Lexan thanks so much! I really hope you're right!!

Lexan I am so sorry it's BFN for you, big hugs. I wish you all the best in your future tries.

Jessica I take it your still getting BFPs? That's fab news are you starting to believe it now? 
xxxxx


----------



## JessicaUK123

Nope still cant believe it, worried if I accept that I might be i'll instantly start to bleed! Thursday is my OTD so if I make it to then and still get a positive i'm hoping making the call to the clinic will be cathartic! My partner says he feels worried sick, BFN was sad but easier! Which I didn't find a helpful comment at all! I do understand what he means, but I feel like I'm not allowed to be excited, probably sensible.


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone been keeping a close eye here and am truely sorry for all u ladies with your bfn. I had my test today and confirmed a bfn for me to. I'm totally crushed and no how u r all feeling. Sending u lots of hugs and support.  To all the bfp a hug congrats and a happy and healthy 9mths ahead of u. Lots of best wishes to u all. Hope


----------



## KateBoothby

Im due to test on the 8th (fri) and today woke up feeling grumpy, tired (as not sleeping as my head is buzzing all the time!), slight AF pains (my AF would be due today so thats concerning me!) but thats it. My left boob is sore but I'm feeling extremely negative :-(

We have decided to escape for a holiday on Saturday (need it which ever way the outcome) but I plan to have the blood test at my local GP on Friday - does anyone know if it comes back the same day at the GP? 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow -    tomorrow for you.

Kate xx


----------



## Pinot

Hi Girls,

Well it was yet another BFN for me    Sorry for lack of personals but sending huge    to those who are in teh same boat and massive congratulations to the BFP-ers!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Lexan

Thanks RSH0308
so sorry to hear your news hopepaige and Pinot  , its really sh*t isn't it? I'm just numbed today, dont know if I should cry or be angry, but that won't change the result, so i best get on with life.  I'm still going in for my beta tomorrow and hope there was a sniff of implantation so I can have an idea on what to do for my next cycle.

Look after youself girls and best wishes for your future cycles


----------



## ali80

Hopepaige, Lexsan and Pinot - Really really wishing things were different for you all      it's so so difficult to get the massive knock back of a bfn   Hope you are doing something you love today  
Ali x


----------



## MrsRTodd

Hi everyone,

Ive been following this thread for a few weeks now and really need some advice...

SO i had ET a week ago today putting back 1 day 5 embie, since then have been slowly driving myself insane!!

My test date is sat but today i caved and POAS about 11 (so it wasnt 1st urine of the day) and there was a very faint line, ive been back to look at the test a dozen times and even taken and pic to check you can see a 2nd line...do you think this could be a real positive or do you think this could still be trigger which in took 2 weeks ago today at 9pm??

or am i just imagining this 2nd line as i have never ever been preg or got a positive

Please advise...im going slowly insane


----------



## JessicaUK123

MrsRTodd - Test again first thing tomorrow and see if the line is darker, if you read back, same happened to me, good luck xx


----------



## Michimoo

I'm 10dp3dt & just went to loo & wiped and there was blood. I feel totally numb at the moment. Starting to get terrible cramping. 
Don't really like being on my own in the house but also don't want to call anyone either. DH should call soon when he gets to the airport & I'm going to say everything is fine as there is no point in worrying him when he's so far away. Guess I just sup it up & go to work tomorrow as planned. 


M
Xx


----------



## MrsRTodd

Thanks Jessica,

I will defo be poas first thing in the morning.... im just in shock to think that this might have worked!

I hope my story contiues as well as your has


----------



## AngeinParis

I'm so sorry for all you girls who've had a BFN or your AF before test date.  And when I read everyone's little history at the bottom of their posts, it makes me so sad.  Some of you have been through so much,  yet keep picking yourselves up and trying again.  This whole lark is awful - what we put ourselves through emotionally and physically, what we have to sacrifice in order to do it and yet some of you have done it again and again despite all the knockbacks and heartache along the way.  That is pure bravery to me.  Sending a hug to everyone of you.


----------



## JessicaUK123

Angien I couldn't have said it better myself, the physical trauma is harrowing enough but the emotional side of this journey is unreal, I commend all the ladies who have gone though multiple cycles, this is only my second and I was very apprehensive. We all deserve to realise our dreams and I hope we all do!  Big   to everyone who needs it xxx


----------



## jojo34

M my sweet i have had spotting for two days now and i had the ET last Monday so due to test Friday , keep your chin up, it is not over yet so i can only suggest put your feet up and try and relax .  X


----------



## Cutie Pie

M and JoJo, I too have had slight spotting yesterday and today and I'm 8dpt3dt! It's so worrying, DH keeps telling me not to worry but can't help it!

Sending you   and   that it isn't a bad sign for us!

Xx


----------



## Michimoo

Cutie & jojo - I've just had a bit of a meltdown & a "what's wrong with me" moment.

Wish I could put my feet up but back to work tomorrow where noone knows. DH should be landing around 10am so he will be home when I get home.

I wasn't going to say anything but he called in the middle of my melt down. He asked if I had a cold then I told him. 

No more bleeding as yet & just done my pessary. Guess we'll see what happens overnight.

Sending   &   &   this isn't the end for us.

M xx


----------



## RSH0308

Good luck all the ladies testing tomorrow!! Sorry for lack of personals but there are so many tomorrow. 

I know some of you have already posted that you think you're getting BFNs. I really hope you're wrong and you get the result you deserve.

Much love and hugs to you all whatever your result is. xxx

AngieinParis I couldn't agree more about other people's stories on here. I have to consider myself so lucky to have had a DS. Admittedly I have now had 6 cycles of ICSI/IVF/ FET & 7 cycles of clomid to get there but compared to some of the heart breaking stories on here I feel like the luckiest woman on earth.

Michimoo hang in there you could still have a BFP. If not though big   hon
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Firstly, i just want to send hugs to Pinot (so sorry i hoped and prayed that this was your time   hopepaige and lexsan for your BFN results
 

 to MJ in London for your retest   that your levels are rising    

Also  to InfinityStorm, xoxkelz, Sandra74, Faiith and suzloukel for OTD tomorrow

Sending lots of          and all around

Donna Marie


----------



## Just40

Hi ladies,

Please can i join you all during this horrid 2ww.

Had 2, 5 day blasts transfered today  

 the next 10 days pass as quickly as possible.

Just40


----------



## JessicaUK123

Michimoo why don't you go to see your GP tomorrow and get signed off? This is a difficult time, rest is important and if noone at work knows you'll find it stressful if you start to bleed and have noone to talk to xxx


----------



## Michimoo

I only started the job 6 weeks ago so can't get signed off unfortunately.


----------



## JessicaUK123

If your sick your sick, I had only been in my job two weeks when the clinic said we needed to start my first cycle of ICSI, if a doctor signs you off your company cant do anything about it! I'd say looking after yourself is more important than work x


----------



## kelly lou

Good luck all the ladies testing tomorrow & big   to them that got bfn xx

Michimoo sending you lots of   and   af stays away I hope you manage to get some rest tonight before having to go to work tomorrow xx

Cutie pie fingers crossed the spotting stops  

Jojo we are at the same stage I have no spotting but bad af pain really feels like she going to arrive   she stays away from us both x

Mrsrtodd it's looking good for you xx

Sorry for anyone else I missed I have not posted in a while
Afm I'v had real af pains last few days on constant knicker watch! Not feeling very hopeful although hubby pointed out I have big blue veins on my (.)(.) tonight so now thinking who knows!! Friday can't come quick enough.


----------



## michelle.v

Morning!

Good luck to all testing today, its a really busy thread - just goes to show how many people out there are struggling to conceive   
Michimoo       that your wrong and that you see a BFP hun, I had bleeding early on with my pregnancy and all went smoothly so please dont lose all hope yet   

Mrs R Todd, hope that your line is getting stronger!  This game is really hard isn't it, even if we get a BFP we are worried sick   , will we ever be able to relax again    .  Hope that bloods will put your mind at rest hun   

Cutie Pie, spotting could be implantation??  If you have not had a full bleed I would take this as a good sign     

I had my ET on Sat, yesterday had pains in ovary area and felt sick, wondering if this could be the pessaries?  Surely it is too early to be having PG symptoms?  Im already sending myself    , been awake since 3.50 this morning   .  Got a lovely busy day in work to look forward to!  Why can't they invent a test from 1 week   

Lets hope that today is a lucky day for all you testers keeping everything crossed for you    

Michellexx


----------



## JessicaUK123

Todays test was an absolute BFP, I'm glad I've been testing since Sat as seeing the dark line shoot up quickly today actually made me believe it! Now to make it stick!!! This thread is great for the 2ww insanity and although tomorrow is my OTD I have decided to accept it today  Good luck to everyone POAS this morning, and if you did, your incredibly strong to have waited until OTD that deserves recognition as I only lasted 8dp3dt   to you all xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Jessica
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! HOORAY!!!

Michellexx


----------



## JessicaUK123

Thank you, I am so anxious now, soooooo many stories of chemical pregnancy or miscarriage, I am now petrified! Excited too though lol xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Did you have any symptoms?  Just to help keep us 2ww sane lol x


----------



## JessicaUK123

Nope, only a major bloat on Saturday which I was convinced meant AF was about to arrive and prompted me to test, other than that, no!


----------



## RSH0308

Jessica123 CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's awesome news, I'm so pleased for you.

I tested again this morning but the line was still faint, I think it was a little darker than yesterday but it looks like I'll have to wait until tomorrow. Tomorrow is my actual OTD but I was really hoping that I could get a result today!!
xxxx


----------



## MrsRTodd

Congrats Jessica! 

I tested adain this morning and couldn't see a line :-( no wondering if it was the last bit of my trigger shot ... Really hope not!

Sending baby dust to everyone else


----------



## Ruu

YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!     Woooooop wooooop woooooop!      Way to go JessicaUK123 !   Super news   

RSH0308 and MrsRTodd hang in there  Xx


----------



## KateBoothby

Congrats Jessica!!! Tested myself this morning two days early as felt so awful yesterday! Got  says 2-3 weeks!!, completely shocked after 4 years can't quite believe it.


----------



## Ruu

Woooooo hooooooo we're on a roll here              congratulations KateBoothby xx


----------



## InfinityStorm

Congratulations Jessica! So very pleased for you and all of the other BFP's. And so sorry for all of those with a BFN. 

AFM - today is OTD, and I decided to wait until today to test, but as predicted I got a BFN. The bleeding hasn't subsided so I knew it was AF. 

I had a feeling that it wasn't going to work this time because I didn't have any feeling of pregnancy, which I did last time. This time I just had big (.)(.) which I usually get a week prior to AF. 

On Saturday I started with a very strange pain. It felt time it was my right ovary. I couldn't shake it and that was when I started to think it was the beginning of the end. I put the spotting on Sunday down to implantation bleeding, but as the hours passed I knew I was kidding myself because the bleeding worsend. 

TTC with TX is such a roller coaster ride. What's so disappointing for me is that after three rounds of ICSI we've only had 3 embryos to transfer. We've never had any frosties so after each attempt it feels so final.

Having had to pay this last time, we're all out of money, so it'll be a long way into the future if we want to go forward with another round. Where's a lottery win when you need one, eh?! Hehe!

Well, I wish everyone else on this thread lots of luck! Try to stay positive in your journey. 

I know that although having a baby is of the upmost importance to me and DH, we still count our blessings every day that we have each other. If a little person were to come along it would be the icing on the cake, but in the meantime I'm going to treasure the most important man in my life. 

Chins up girls!

Infinity.x


----------



## Ruu

Awwh Infinitystorm sorry to hear your news sweetie     - life is so unfair especially as you are getting eggs and embies - we never even got as far as egg retrieval during our two IVF attempts despite me being classed as "unexplained infertility". It was only when we moved on to NAPRO that it was discovered that I suffered unruptured follicles - the IVF  clinic just said I suffered cysts and drained 'em!! 3 years of NAPRO "explained" me but couldn't fix me and that's when we decided to move on to Egg donation. This day next week will tell how that's going for us!! Huge hugs to you and DH - look after each other xxx


----------



## Lexan

Congratulations to all the bfps coming in!! At least we are not all down in the dumpster and us bfners can have hope it will work next time.

Goodluck to all whose testing today and this week.
Hugs to all the bfns like myself! Next time will be our time

MJ in London - fingercrossed your hcg double today hun, really wish good news for you.

Have a good day all.

Lex


----------



## Nicola22

Hi everyone
Can i join you on this thread?
i had a day 5 blast transferred on saturday and OTD 16th June - only 4 days in and i'm going  

Whoelse had a 5 day blast and did you test early?  wondering what the earliest date i could test?


----------



## jojo34

M how are you doing today? Did you go to work? 

Kelly Lou have you managed to resist poas?! Friday seems ages away still,  i had the tiniest smudge of spotting again today and then nothing.... thats 3 days on the trot now, its a smudge each morning then nothing, sooooooo i did a test first thing and got a bfp.!!!  My mum says that you can spot in pregnancy and it isnt uncommon but im still on edge, not sure whether to believe it can be true!


----------



## Ruu

Hiya Nicola22 - I had two grade a 5 day blasts transferred on 30th may. OTD  for POAS  is next Wednesday 13th. The clinic told me i could do a blood test on 11th. Phoned my GP and if i have bloods done 1st thing monday then i should have results by wed evening so I have decided to do that. Keeping calm and staying strong so as not to be tempted to test early 

Jojo34 congrats - that's super. When is your OTD?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## MJ in London

Am so sorry to hear the BFNs for InfinityStorm, Hopepaige, Lexsan and Pinot. It is the absolute worst feeling. I am sending you the biggest virtual hugs.    

Congratulations to Jessica and Kate. Fingers crossed it all continues well for you.    

AFM, I am still kind of in limbo. My HCG went up from 24.8 on Monday to 34.3 today. I know it's supposed to double every day, so it's not great, but I'm trying to focus on the positive that it IS still rising. I have read about miracles from really low HCG levels, so I really hope I might have a miracle too. I have to go back and test again on Sunday.     This waiting is agony.

Huge hugs and positivity to everyone. As AngeinParis said, we are all pretty amazing to keep our sanity on this journey.

MJ. xxx


----------



## K25

Hi everyone....

Sorry to hear about bfn  congrats to those who have had Bfp!
Just got back from hols trying to take it easy. Have been spotting on and off since Monday which was day 9 after et. So I couldn't hold on to fri to do test so just done a sneaky one but came back negative  it's my own fault for doing it but just going to hold out now until fri which is otd.

Good luck with everyone testing in next few days!


----------



## InfinityStorm

Thanks MJ!   to you too!!   for your result on Sunday!


----------



## kelly lou

Hi all 

Mj   for your miracal x

Jojo I have not poas no I'm going to wait till we go to clinic on friday congratulations on your bfp  

Big hugs to all the bfn xxx & congratulations to all the bfp

Afm still had period pains all day loosing hope xx


----------



## mrslab

Hello ladies, 

Please may I join your thread. I cant believe its only 6th June and there are already 36 pages, good going ladies, looks like I'm in the right place as I'm a chatter box too  

Firstly   and thoughts for the ladies with BFN's, be kind to yourselves.

Secondly, big congrats on the BFP's, I love it when I see a BFP post, it really brightens up my day.

AFM - I had my ET yesterday, 2 blasts transferred and the 2ww is driving me insane already. Although technically mine is an 11 day wait as OTD is 16th June which seems like forever away. I keep having period type pains too. I know its way too early to be over analyzing it all but I can't help it.

Thinking of you all and looking forward to supporting each other through the 2ww

Mralab x


----------



## suzloukel

Hi everyone, it's taken me all day to post this as I still can't believe it! I tested this morning and got a BFP!! I really thought AF was coming and had already started thinking about next time! 

I'm so sorry to hear of others with BFN, hugs to you all! Congratulations to the BFP's!! If your anything like me then the next phase of worry has started!! 

Nicola22 - I had 2 x 5 day blasts and waited until OTD, it almost killed me but my DH was pretty insistent so I waited. 

Hugs to all and good luck to others on the 2ww 

Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Nicola22 Mrslab and anyone new whose joined the last 24 hours!

lots of luck ladies

MJ oh sending so many prayers to you sweetheart for sunday

  to ladies with BFN

well done to our bfp ladies Jessica so pleased for you

RSh and mrsmc  for OTD tomorrow
suzloukel congrats on your BFP

 all around

Donna Marie


----------



## RSH0308

Good luck to all my fellow testers tomorrow. It seems most of you already have your result, congratulations to JessicaUK123 and Sararenee.    

Hopewishpray I'm so sorry for your BFN, my thoughts are with you hon.   

MJ don't lose hope I had my 1st blood test at 11dp and it was a level of 29. I went for a 2nd test 4 days later and had a level of 240. Mine hadn't doubled everyday and the staff said it might be an ectopic pregnancy or a failing preg. 8 months later I had a beautiful baby boy so please hang in there and don't lose faith.

Nicola I had 2x 5 day blastocysts put back 10 days ago my OTD is tomorrow but I tested for the 1st time yesterday, 9dp and got a faint positive. I used first response and did 1st thing in the morning. Hope that helps.  

Welcome Mrslab and Nicola22!!

xxxxxx


----------



## kelly lou

Hi suzloukel

Do you mind me asking how long you got af type pains for?  My test day is fri and I have been getting af pains since Sunday .


----------



## suzloukel

Hi Kelly Lou - I had cramps pretty much from ET on and off but got more intense in the last couple of days before OTD which is why I was convinced AF was on the way. I am still having AF like pains now. 

Good luck for Friday x


----------



## mrslab

suzloukel - congrats on the BFP, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months to follow. Its reassuring to hear you also had cramps during your 2ww and went onto a BFP, it gives me some hope.

I'm o nly 1dp5dt and already going mad  

Mrslab x


----------



## kelly lou

Suzloukel  Thanks for that I really hope I follow in your footsteps I have been convinced af is coming since Monday I'm taking prontogest injections which should hold her off just worried they are holding her off and I have the pains from her trying to arrive if that makes sense. I don't dare poas so 2 more sleeps it is x


----------



## RSH0308

Today's the big day and I got a BFP!!!!     I've been testing the last couple of days and it has looked like an early positive. I am absolutely thrilled although I feel like I'm jinxing it just writing to this!

I am just   that my little one will hang in there and be with us in February. My 1st scan can't come quickly enough now. I don't think I'll believe it until I see a heartbeat.

I have to say the team at London Women's  Clinic Darlington are amazing and if you've had a few BFNs in the past I'd really recommend them.

Lots of love and good luck to everyone!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## K25

Hi girls don't no if n e of u can help me?

My otd is tomorrow so done a test yesterday and one this morning and they r both bfn  is this the end for me or do I stand a chance? Can't see how one day would make a difference. Iv been spotting for 3 days but it stopped yesterday.

I would really appreciate some feedback.

Congrats to BFP! And sorry to hear bfn xxx


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi I had tummy pains for about a week on and off after transfer. Then on 10dp3dt I had period pains very badly, was in tears and convinced it was over. Poas on Wednesday and it said 2-3 weeks! Very happy but nervous!!! Hope that helps!


----------



## K25

Congrats Kate I bet u r so happy. U couldn't wait till fri either then. I'm just so impatient! I don't think it's worked for me 

N e one have any idea if I have to go back on waiting list for ivf on the nhs? I'm at a private clinic on nhs but not sure how it works as this was my first try.

Good luck for those of u testing today xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning Ladies

Kate and RSH  on your BFP's

K25 i tested BFN from 9dpo (i had a 2 day transfer) to 14dpo all bfn, i tested on day 14 with First response and CB digital both BFN/Not Pregnant, however my clinic test with bloods and that showed a hcg of 109 day 14dpo day 15dpo faint line on FR and my son is now 4 

Dont want to raise your hopes but just wanted to share my story for you (and any other early testers)

Donna marie


----------



## faiith

Hi everyone

Got my official BFP yesterday, I’m over the moon. It still hasn’t sunk in yet and I don’t think it will until the scan at 6 weeks. I got my first positive on sunday night, then again Monday and Tuesday morning. This thread has been a great support to be, thank you  everyone for your positivity and inspirational stories of not giving up.  

Congratulation to everyone with BFP and I’m hoping      for everyone with BFN for the future


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi K25, I'm really sorry for you early BFN, but don't give up hope - everyone is different and its worth having your bloods done if you can. Take care Kate xxx


----------



## Widy

Hi everyone,
So sorry to hear for ladies who got BFNs, it must be such a heartbreak after what you going through. I send you  and wish you strength and hope you stay positive and recuperate.

Big congratulations for ladies who got BFPs. So glad to hear such fantastic news , miracles do happen.

Im 10dp3dt now, I'm going to do POAS tomorrow, feel so nervous. I didnt have a lot of symptoms so far, no spotting, so sore (.)(.), mild cramps on and off and only few days. I guess everybody is different and I just think I don't get progesterone side effects.

Good luck to everyone else who are still in the 2ww.

X


----------



## Tiny21

Hi there girls
I have been lurking but not posted huge congrats to those BFPs  And big  To those without, I think we are falling into that category  
I have put a link to the summary of our week, feeling so drained today and emotionally spent.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289071.msg5054077#msg5054077

I have decided to have bloods tomorrow regardless of our result in the morning, OTD, as I need some certainty having had negatives and a positive this week  
I have never tested early and only did it because the clinic nurse said to because of some symptoms I had over the weekend, so regret it now.

Donna Marie your post has given me hope but realistically I think it's over, maybe a chemical or something happened that's stopped now  ! Just very weird to have a clearblue positive.

K25- fancy meeting you here! Nice Hol? I have out a poll on about negatives the day before and positives on OTD and it does happen, let's hope for good news tomorrow     

Xxxx


----------



## petal38

Hello Ladies,

I have also been following this thread the last week or so - huge congrats to those with a BFP   and warm hugs to those with the bitterly disappointing BFN  , i know how it feels, but keep your hopes and dreams alive.

AFM - had my ET Wednesday last week, and like many others on here, am in the midst of the torturous 2ww which is slowly driving me round the twist!   I am finding this one particularly hard as on my first IVF cycle earlier this year, I didn't get as far as EC or ET due to poor response on long protocol (menopur -1 or 2 follies).  This short protocol cycle (gonal F) was the complete opposite and I ended up with 8 big follies, 5 embies of which 3 were top quality, and had 2 transferred on day 2.  So I am desperately trying not to get my hopes up, but it's so hard, especially when I was so thrilled with the unexpectedly good results compared to last time at every stage of the cycle.

Reading through everyone's symptoms sends my head into a spin - never mind obsessively monitoring my own - god, it's so hard this 2ww isn't it.  I have had noticeable sore (.) (.) (especially in the evenings before i take my last pessary at bed time) since about 2 days after ET and ever since.  I have never experienced this before, either prior to AF or on my cancelled IVF where I was also taking the same cyclogest pessaries after the IUI.  I have also had AF type cramps and twinges, some really quite sharp, the last 3-4 days.  No spotting or anything as yet.  But it does make me worry, as other ladies have said, that AF is trying to arrive.

To be honest, i know i'll defo cave in and do a POAS this weekend - so i may as well hand myself over to the   now!

Wishing all you other 2ww ladies in waiting all the best!!!!!


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi Petal -  I had very sharp AF cramps on Tuesday and was very emotional (DH said this emotional bit was what convinced him I was pregnant!) and convinced it was over. Had a BFP on Wednesday - still have occasional cramps now, although not as sharp. Had no spotting at all. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sararenee

Im confirmed by bloodwork I'm officially pregnant. Hcg is 134.6.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping in to say  to the ladies testing (officially and otherwise!) tomorrow

Congrats to those with BFP today and    to those with BFN

I will update the list tomorrow, just heading for an early night.

Also to say, that i will be offline from Sunday Morning until Friday evening as the site is run by volunteers during my absence, the list wont be updated, any new ladies joining feel free to PM me your details and i will update when i get home 

Donna Marie


----------



## Mee Mee

Hi All 

I've been dipping in & out - reading to try to keep myself sane on my worst 2 ww (5th).  Just wondering if anyone had had swollen glands on 2 ww? I'm 11dp3dt & plan to do hpt on sat morn (so hubby is home from work). Got signs of AF is on way but still holding out hope.

Best wishes to everyone x


----------



## K25

Hi all, hope this 2 ww is going quick for everyone!
Hi tiny hols was great thanks. I see u must be slightly confused with your test. Did u have your bloods done? At least u have 1 BFP! Both my tests yesterday and day before were bfn that was with first response so testing in morn with clear blue. I'm really praying it will work but I think it hasnt this time. What a crap birthday I'm gonna have! Anyway hope your well xx


----------



## Tiny21

K25 bloods in the morning, would so love a +ve test in the morning    But would be so surprised. You never know at all, good luck and Happy Birthday x x


----------



## Ruu

Happy Birthday for tomorrow K25 xxxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi k25
Glad u had a nice holiday. I am sorry you have had 2 x bfn. I did an early test this evening too and got a bfn. Absolutely gutted :-(. Am clinging to the hope that perhaps we both just tested too early?! Fingers crossed to us both. Oh what rollercoaster this is....and I'm not having fun anymore :-(

X


----------



## mrsc75

Hi girls x
Loopee sorry you got bfn x I know how you feel it wasn't good for me either.  My blood test has come back inconclusive and has to be repeated monday but they are expecting levels to drop, apparently what can happen when implantation has happened but the embryo has stopped developing, and I am having full AF now so they think this is what's happened.  Feels so sad I hate the rollercoaster too. 

Suppose nothings clear til Monday

K25 is it your day tomorrow? My birthday this weekend too.  Hope yours takes a better turn. X

Anyone else testing today? 

X


----------



## cathjam

My turn tomorrow .... Got blood test in the afternoon and im going to do a home pregnancy test in the morning .... Results from blood test will be a few days !!!       it works !!!


----------



## Tiny21

MrsC75
Big    To you, so hard. 

I wonder if that what has happened to me to be honest but drugs holding AF off. 
There is still hope for you if they feel still not conclusive! Sending you huge hugs, feeling so drained as been crying on and off since Tue when had negative but then positive test the negative with v faint line ever since, this morning was in a right state. Having bloods myself tomorrow on OTD to see if can get some clarity, just hoping really to have an answer but might be similar to you.
Just    For a bit of a miracle now
Sending you   , it's such a hard time 


Good luck CornishCath x x our clinic do bloods the same day but never had bloods before as tests been clear, good luck 

Xx


----------



## K25

Hi girls, still a bfn for me  still no period I'm sure it will arrive in the next few days. So gutted really thought I had a chance. Going to have another cycle of ivf ASAP. Just dint know if I have to go back on a waiting list but going to ring clinic today. Thanks for all your support. You never know might meet u on another thread some time, but I wish u all luck in the future xx


----------



## Ruu

So sorry you didn't get your birthday wish K25 - good to hear you're determined to have another go straight away - good girl    take care xxx

Good luck this morning to CornishCath xxx


----------



## Widy

K25, sorry to hear you got bfn. 
I did POAS this morning and it was bfn  , it's my 11dp3dt. No wonder I didn't feel a lot of symptoms before until last night and today I have backache like af is coming. I wish it would change and still hoping for a miracle, at least at my next cyle.


----------



## Tiny21

K25 so sorry   
BFN again here too   off to clinic for bloods pointless journey that will be, very down this morning.
Good luck to everyone still to test
X


----------



## Ruu

Big hugs to you too Tiny   .


----------



## RSH0308

Most insane and difficult 24 hrs of my life. Got BFP yesterday morning and then started AF last night  . Called clinic they said to repeat test yesterday was pregnant 1-2 weeks today is pregnant 2-3 weeks. 

Going to the club for blood tests today and Monday so I'm back on the bloody wait!!! Please cross everything for me I am absolutely desolate to be so close and then get a BFN after a BFP.

Much love and luck to all other ladies on here.

xxxx


----------



## Mibbles

Just wanted to send you lovely ladies a big hug.
I'm about to start my DEIVF and know how hard it has been for you all over the last two weeks and then to test negative.
Michele


----------



## petal38

Morning Ladies,

Really sorry to hear about BFN's and sending you all a big  .  RSH i'm keeping everything crossed for you and that this is just a blip on the way to a definite BFP  

For all those planning to try again, hope you don't have to wait too long.  However, I know for a fact the drugs stayed in my system for at least 2 months after my 1st cancelled IVF long protocol cycle (i was using a CBF monitor in between IVF cycles and got a high reading straight away the first two months).  Best to give our bodies a bit of time to restart and de-toxify themselves (apart from a glass or two of much deserved wine!), as well as our hearts, to give the next cycle the best chance.  

Petal


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on for a few days. So need to catch up with all your news.
It's a bfn for me I'm afraid. I feel totally numb. I haven't cried, I don't feel angry, I just don't feel anything! It's very  
I've told DH I want to go away tonight & I quite fancy visiting Longleat tomorrow to take my mind off things. So we are looking at last minute hotels for tonight.
Always wanted to visit Longleat House & the weather should be better tomorrow. 

I wish all of you all the luck in the world & will be checking in to keep up with progress.

M
Xx


----------



## Tiny21

Well after my BFP/BFN week it's a confirmed    Negative, HCG 2 with bloods. Still don't understand the BFP, absolutely gutted and if we can find the money want to to it straight way but know we can't and for lots of good reasons as you say Petal but each month feels wasted, sure this feeling will change. Very sad right now. 


I know we are blessed and so lucky to have our gorgeous little boy but I don't think it's so wrong to want a sibling for him but we are very lucky, 7 was our lucky number, 8 obviously not, lets hope for 9 as I feel attempt 9 will be our last. 


Trying to come to terms with it all now, not sure how many    You can have.


Michimoo, feeling numb is quite normal, I am sure there are emotions to come out but maybe not yet, big    To you. Enjoy your night away. 


RSH I really hope you have better news than me. I feel like ringing Clearblue and saying you can have false positives   I think it sounds promising, lots of people bleed early days.  


Hi and good luck to everyone else
Xxxxx


----------



## Just40

Hi ladies,

So sorry to her the bfn today, it is so unfair  .

I am 3dp 5dt and already driving myself nuts. Had a very small pink bleed 1dpt but only when i wiped, not had anything since. Could this be implantation or from the catheter from transfer? 

Feeling a bit burpy but apart from that feeling nothing apart from a light twinge burning feeling in my left side. How is everyone else feeling?

I wish google was never invented as thats all i seem to do!


----------



## Nicola22

Hi Just40
I am 6dp 5dt and the last couple of days have felt really tired,  a few aches and pains pretty similar to when AF is arriving and sore (.)(.)  This 2ww is so much harder than i thought it was going to be i was driving myself crazy after just 1 day  

My nurse told me if i experience any slight spotting within 24 hours of the ET it would be from the catheter but you never know it could be implantation bleed too especially with a 5 day transfer

wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Provence13

Hello Girls, its a confirmed BFN for me...

Congrats to those with whom the miracle has happened this time, and I feel for the others whose cycle was not succesful. I will probably have the next fet cycle this summer... We will see.


----------



## cathjam

hi every one well i did a home pregnancy test this morning and got BFN    which really has left me feeling low as the last couple of days i have felt pregnant , i went to my surgery for blood test and the nurse was very up on ivf as another nurse at our surgery has just had a baby by DFET , she was very kind and said that alot of ladies dont have enough hcg in their urine but the bloods would detect small amounts so not to give up yet but test not due back until tues but to be honest im not holding out much hope ..... The only good thing to come out of it is i chaged to my new surgery purley by chance for the blood test and turned out they support ivf unlike my other clinic .... Anyway congrats to all the BFP and   to those feeling like me xxxx 
Jazz im ok just feeling a little low


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post .....

Tiny, Cornish Cath and Provence so sorry to read of your results     

To tomorrows testers wishing you so much        for BFP

Just a note ladies to say, that as you know FF is run by Volunteers (myself included) and i will be taking a little break from Sunday to Friday, between those times the list wont be updated but i will do so on my return sometime Friday evening (15th) or on the Saturday, i will be on to update on Saturday night/Sunday morning before i leave

Lots of  to those awaiting test dates

Donna Marie


----------



## jean989708

Hi all,
Good luck to everyone testing today. 
Well I did a test yesterday and today (OTD is Monday) and got a   both times. In total shock can't believe but waiting for bloods on Monday to confirm.
Funny I thought I was nervous in the 2WW that feeling doesn't leave. Please god let the little one  stay  
Jean


----------



## Ruu

Yaaaaaaaaay Jean                      SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU XXXXXXXX


----------



## petal38

Hi Jean, 

that is fantastic news!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi all,

Can I please join . We are officially on our 2ww as of today . 1 blastocyst 4aa put back in the oven for me too cook  xx


----------



## Ruu

Hiya Charlie n Bec - congrats on being PUPO and welcome to a world of support on this lovely site xx


----------



## RSH0308

Michimoo, Provence and Tiny I'm really sorry to hear your news. BFNs really suck!

I went for blood test yesterday, they were looking for a level of 100 and mine was 173. Then last night I had a massive bleed with clots and tissue coming away. It was the most horrifying thing ever; I totally went into shock, thank god my DH was there. Anyway needlees to say about 99% certain it was an early miscarriage just waiting for blood test on Mon to confirm.

Don't know whether we will try again. There have been so many disappointments don't know if we can take anymore!!!  

I wish we'd just had a BFN!!

Good luck to all tomorrows testers
xxxxx


----------



## Ruu

Oh RSH you poor thing - you're having such a tough time of it.    you must have been so relieved to get the blood results yesterday morning and then to have that happen last night - thank goodness your DH was there to help. Must have been very scary xxx have everything crossed for your bloods on Monday  and candle burning for you sweetie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

RSH oh sweetie, thinking of you for your bloods on Monday
MJ also thinking of you for bloods tomorrow 

      for you both

Cutiepie and Stormie Chick lots of         for OTD tomorrow

 for those of you testing over the next few days
I will catch up with the thread on Friday

Donna Marie


----------



## loopee8

Hi Ladies
Congrats to all the BFPs and my heart goes out to the BFNs....I am joining you :-(. 2 x POAS sticks with a definite negative, not even a hint of a slither of a feint line....and now I've started spotting so sure AF is on her way. Have to do blood test at hospital on Monday for them to confirm, but it is definitely over for us. Was hoping for first time iVF luck but it was not to be. Best of luck for the rest of June testers.
Xxxx


----------



## jojo34

RSH I am so sorry that must be heartbreaking for you both. Sending you much love and prayers.

I tested positive on friday - quite surprising after the spotting and cramps that I had - my consultant said he would see me in two weeks time for a scan .... so no bloods for me which I assumed would be taken? Maybe clinics are different?  Still do not feel pregnant...no symptoms at all! Hmm..... roll on the scan I guess....still to scared to be happy! 

xx


----------



## Cutie Pie

Congrats to those with BFP and big   to those with BFN. RSH I am so sorry for you, it is so hard when you were so close, as if we don't go through enough to get to this stage and then to go through what you have. I hope everybody is taking care of you  

My OTD is tomorrow and I am so scared of the result, not sure I even want to test!!! Had very slight brown spotting every day since Monday and aches and pains for whole of 2ww but my sore (.)(.) have stopped hurting. Really think it is going to be a BFN! Soon find out!!    

Good luck Stormie Chick!


----------



## Cutie Pie

Oh my god, I got a BFP! I can't believe it!!!


----------



## AngeinParis

Great news Cutie Pie!!!!

My test date is Tuesday and I think I'm now officially insane.  The last couple of days have been torture.  I know I will crack tomorrow and do a test - I would do one today but all the chemists are shut......  Have had no symptoms the last two weeks except for some AF type aches last night and this morning.  So now I'm preparing myself for a negative.


----------



## Ruu

Yaaaay!! Cutie pie super dooper news              

Hang in there Angeinparis xxxx


----------



## JessicaUK123

I got my BFP on Sunday last week (9dp3dt)... my official test date was Thursday (13dp3dt)! I cannot stop crying, infact as each day goes on I am getting more and more hysterical I am absolutely convinced I'm going to miscarry! How do I just relax and accept that whatever happens now is not within my control? HELP! I'm going to make myself ill if I carry on like this!


----------



## Ruu

Hiya Jessica - firstly congrats on your BFP XXX. Don't know what to say to you re. relaxing and enjoying it as I've never got that far but I know a lot of the girls on here remain a little nervous until the first scan - would it maybe help if you went for an early scan or had a weekly blood test as reassurance?? Might that allow you to believe in it more along the lines of "seeing is believing" until you have got used to the idea? Other than that perhaps some relaxation cd's - I know Zita west has been very helpful to me during the 2ww. You don't say if you've a history of repeated miscarriages or if this fear is just unfounded terror. You poor thing - try and enjoy it for the miracle it is xxx


----------



## RSH0308

Ruu that's fab news congratulations hon!

Jessica you may not want to hear this from me but miscarriages only happen to 1 in 5 women. That's 80% of pregnancies that don't miscarry! That being said being excited of terrified won't change whether your baby will be ok or not but can stop you from enjoying your pregnancy that you've worked so hard to get to. I wish you all the luck in the world though.

I am going to have my miscarriage confirmed tomorrow, that'll be fun!! My DH and I have decided that we are going to try again. Does anyone know how long you have to wait after a miscarriage for another cycle?

xx


----------



## JessicaUK123

Ruu, RSH thank you, I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow, just need to feel like I'm doing something! RSH I am so sorry  When I read 1 in 5 pregnancies end in miscarriage I was hysterical, that's an obscene amount! Unlike you saying its 80% chance of not happening I am so negative! Reading women's signatures on here, seems like an unreal number don't sustain their pregnancies. Worried doesn't even begin to explain the feeling now! As for starting treatment again my clinic say 3 periods and they'll treat again but I know all clinics work differently xxx


----------



## JC12

Wow you ladies really are amazing! - I am full of admiration for your strength and determination to achieve your dreams.  It's my first 2ww after IUI treatment and the wait is sending me crazy already and it's only been 3 days!  My test date is 25 June (also DH's birthday - so would be the besst birthday present!)  Sending lots of luck to you all! JC


----------



## MJ in London

Thank you so much for the messages of support, especially Donna Marie and RSH0308. Thanks to RSH for your story of your previous low HCG, it gave me hope for a few days. 

Sadly, this time is not to be for me. I had my third HCG test today and it has gone back down again, so another cycle ends in sadness.

RSH, am so sorry for your panic last night and am     that it will still somehow be ok for you.

Big    for all the other BFNs out there. It is heartbreaking and I only hope you have good friends and family around you to help you get through this.

Congrats to all the BFPs and try not to worry. 

Signing off the 2WW thread now, but will probably be spending time on the FET diary pages whilst I regroup.

MJ. xxx


----------



## petal38

Hi there, hope you are all well, and thinking of you all.  

Well i caved in this morning and did a POAS at home, but got a BFN result - i'm 11dp 2 day transfer and my OTD is Wednesday, so not looking great.    Will just have to see what Wed brings - i really thought i was in with a good chance with two top grade embies on board, but just goes to show it's all such a lottery.  And to think i was told i would be high risk for twins by putting two back, i will be doing the same next time if possible. xx


----------



## Fluffycat

Congratulations to all the BFP's and to all the ladies with BFN's I really hope you will be successful next time, don't give up.

JC12 - I am on my first IUI too, OTD is 17/06, looking at other posts I see it is possible to be sucessful 1st time around so here's hoping for both of us. I found that just keeping really busy helped the 1st week go quickly, intend to do the same this week.

It's so odd, I don't know about you, but I have never had any problem buying preg tests before, but I keep putting it off and finding excuses not to this time!

Anyway, good luck and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## lilly....

morning ladys hope u dont mind me joining... im also in my 2ww but i caved in this morning an poas  , i had a 2 6day embies but back on a natural fet... im now hoping that come thursday the result will have changed, really wish i hadn done it now...


----------



## bonniebelle

hi Donna and 2WW ladies, can i join please? 
am on 2ww #4, with 1xblast. OTD 21st June. 
finding that these dont get any easier, but this site has helped raise a laugh from me, which is always welcomed !! (http://forums.ivillage.com/t5/The-Waiting-Weeks/Ways-to-make-the-2ww-go-Faster/td-p/117657323).

@ petal38 and lilly: hopefully the OTDs bring you good news

@ RSH0308: im so sorry, my heart goes out to you. regarding when to try again though, we were told to get back on the horse asap, as the hormones are all geared up for pregnancy ! the IVF clinician said to get back in touch with them on my next cycle (so there probably would have been a month between cycles) and my GP said if we didnt want to do another IVF straight away, then to try naturally for a month using natural ovulation charting times etc. i think we ended up trying with clomid for those months, as we were moving and had to change clinics.

/links


----------



## Widy

I'm sorry for ladies who got bfns and big congratulations for ladies who got bfps.

It's my 14dp3dt, I did poas this morning and every morning since my 10dp, but sadly only found 1 line there. I haven't got af coming yet but read from internet that it could come 2 to 5 days after stop taking progesterone. My IVF clinic is in Greece, so I went to GP and was told to wait for several more days and then send urine sample and if still no af, then to send another urine sample after several more days to surgery. Blood test is only for miscarriage.

Can someone please tell me where I can get a pregnancy blood test from and how much to get it done? I live in East London towards Essex and I need to get a pregnancy blood test, I have no idea where to go, can anyone help me please. Thanks.

Widy


----------



## bonniebelle

hi widy

im surprised the GP wont do it. maybe your local hospital?? 
but it looks like you can get private bloods in harley street
http://www.walkin-clinic.co.uk/medical-testing-blood-pregnancy-tests
http://www.spirehealthcare.com/London-Fertility-Centre/fertility-treatment-prices/

and a link from a similar FF query
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265030.0

good luck ! 
bonniebelle

/links


----------



## Mandy39

My test is 15th june


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls

I will reply more fully later RSH, I am    For you.


Re HCG I had a nightmare last week trying to get one and ended up making the 1 hour drive to our clinic. Our local private Spire insisted you saw a consultant and it would have cost over £200, even with doc referral    
Our GP couldn't turn it round quick enough. I even asked my local fertility clinic ( we couldn't have our tx there) and they won't really touch another clinic's patient. 
Maybe if you are near London there may be more options but we didn't have any. 


Bonniebell interested to read your post as ur clinic seem to push for 2 natural periods to give your body time to adjust which means a gap of around 3 months   , I will mention this when I speak to them though, not that we have the money! 


Will be back later, must do stuff before back to work tomorrow! 
X


----------



## Widy

Thank you Bonniebelle for your info. 

I will contact one of the clinics for my blood test. It's been long enough to wait for 2 weeks and feel like on roller coaster emotionally, especially when I first got negative result from home pregnancy test, felt so sad. Few people are lucky to get test from their GP.

Good luck to you in this 2ww, hope you stay calm and sane and send you lots of baby dust.

Good luck for other ladies who are still in waiting as well.

X


----------



## Mandy39

Hi ladies I had 1 embryo transferred on day good grade hcg test 15th June. I've been experience cramps like I'm going to have a period! Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Salsa1

Hello,  I'm due to test on 20th June.  Had 1 blastocyst transferred on Saturday.  No signs yet but fingers crossed!


----------



## lilly....

mandy39 i also test on the 15th and have also been having period like pains ive jst got everything crossed that its not my period an its my little embies digging in deep.. fingers crossed for u 2 big  .. x


----------



## Mandy39

Hi ladies I'm on the dreaded 2ww too! Second attempt at ivf had 2 natural mc and one ivf mc! Feeling really down as due to these cramps roll on Friday when they do the blood test. 
Good luck to you all


----------



## petal38

Hi Ladies,

i've also had some AF pains during my 2ww, but apparently this can quite easily be a good sign too, so try not to worry too much. I've also been following a thread specifically about this which you should find helpful:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Basically it seems that BFN and BFP share very identical symptoms which is v frustrating! How's that for nature being ironic!! 

Petal X


----------



## Just40

Hi ladies,

İt seems we panic when we get af pain and then there is me who is panicking as i've not had any cramps since at. Had a little niggle of af pain this morning just like i do a few days before af so feeling really down.

Did a poas yesterday which was a bfn, this was 5dp5dt so to early .

Friday cannot come quick enough as feel like i'm going crazy. İ also wish i could stop   as i'm doing my own head in.

Big   to everyone.


----------



## Just40

Quick question, have you ladies had af cramps since et?


----------



## Mandy39

Bigs hugs to all you ladies in the 2ww there should be a big house for us all to sit in and moan xx


----------



## helss

Hi Ladies,

I'm due to test on Friday 15th too. And I'm going so crazy!!!! This is my first ever round of treatment and I thought somehow the tww wouldn't feel too much different from all the years I've not succeeded successfully. How wrong am I.  

I've had cramps and all sorts too and also thought it's AF one minute and implantation cramps the next. I've also been utterly miserable with anxiety to the extent I've taken time off work. It's been a really stressful time because my mum's been in hospital, but I swear it's also the progesterone. 400mg twice daily. Has anyone else noticed this? For about half an hour before I do the next dose I feel normal, then about an hour after dosing I feel crazy lady again. 

Is anyone POAS early? I can't decide if it's a good idea or not!


----------



## bonniebelle

Tiny21,  I'd also heard from some people (and from waaay too much googling !!) that you were supposed to wait and so we were quite surprised to hear the full steam ahead guidance also.    Its tough enough as it is without conflicting information.  DH was saying just last night, wouldnt it be great if all of the clinics compiled all of their knowledge to give us some decent and corresponding information?  he's an optimist 

Widy, the Fertility London group might have the same costs that Tiny21 found, as they seem to be affiliated with Spire.  That's ludicrously expensive.  Its something I hadn't thought about with regards to travelling for treatment.  Have there been other things that were difficult?  Was thinking of Serum or ProcreaTec for my last and final try.  but hopefully wont need it   ?!?!

on another note, can anyone tell me about the supposed implantation dip.  what kind of range change are we talking about?  0.3 degrees?  im getting a bit maniacal with the thermometer ...


----------



## mrsc75

hi ladies,
confirmed Bfn for me now, second blood test this morning confirmed levels have gone down, so i can try and move on..
have had my birthday this weekend and been spoilt rotten and spent the weekend doing nice things with nice people so feel a lot better this week….. we are going to book a holiday and try a bit more naturally for a while then maybe try the second round in the autumn… I was very sad and down last week but trying to pick myself up and move on this week… on one hand at least we know we can get pregnant it just needs to stick around next time….
Good luck to you ladies still waiting 

x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

We need a big brother house for us all to stay in to support and go home the day before testing to be with loved ones! 

Xx much love to you all


----------



## emmab81

Just started 2ww. Had s 5 day transfer yesterday. OTD 21st.

Going to try my best anf not tesg early like on last cycle. I havd mild ohss so in a stupid way that's taking my mind off it. Seems like my last cycle I was more excited and watching what i do it don't do. Just taking this cycle as it comes xxx


----------



## Mandy39

That's all u can do Emma otherwise it will drive u crazy


----------



## JC12

Hi everyone
Fingers crossed for all those POAS today!  
Just found out today that if IUI#1 doesn't work that we can go straight into IUI#2.  I am really pleased becasue at first they said it might not be a possibility and i would have to have a month off.  I realise this may sound slightly negative but I know having the next plan of action to achieve pregnancy will help me get through the disappointment.  Does anyone else do this and already have the next plan set before a BFN? JC


----------



## Ruu

Yep - have four lovely frosties as our backup plan - lovingly known as "the quads"!!! Hopefully won't need them too soon but nice to know they're there!! Xxx


----------



## Mandy39

I just  take as it comes don't forward planning I like to cross that bridge if it comes


----------



## AngeinParis

My test date is tomorrow and I poas this afternoon - it was negative.  I am glad that I did a home test as I feel a bit better prepared for disappointment tomorrow.  I haven't thrown in the towel yet but it's not looking good!!!


----------



## Mandy39

Good luck for Tomo


----------



## RSH0308

Totally   news. I went for my 2nd HCG blood test they said a level of 350 would be good and my level was 780!!

So after very heavy bleeding and cramps my little embie's still hanging on in there! I'm now on bed rest until my scan in a couple of weeks. So keeping everything crossed until then. Don't think I'll believe a BFP until I see a heartbeat!

But good luck and hopefully this will serve as a never lose hope story for all of you who think miracles can't happen!!
xxxx


----------



## petal38

Hello ladies,

RSH0308 - that is fantastic news!!  So happy for you and like you say, miracles do happen - awesome! 

hey Angeinparis, i know exactly what you mean and why you tested today - my OTD is Wed and it just feels a bit like to be forewarned is to be forarmed!  But wishing you all the luck for tomorrow x

Hey JC12, i know what you mean about having another option in hand as a way forward if you need it, but if this IVF cycle hasn't worked for me, i'm taking at least 2 cycles off to let my body reset itself after all the drugs.  I may have to wait this long or even longer anyway depending on when they can fit me in.  Will be trying au natural in between time!!   

Also just to take a breath before starting down the IVF road again.  I had all my IUI's quite close together last year, which i think it's a little easier to do, as you're not on as many drugs as IVF, and don't have to go through as many scans and the egg collection procedure.    

I guess it's what you feel is best for you and how other circumstances come into play.


----------



## Ruu

Oh my goodness RSH what lovely news - you must be thrilled - if a little confused. Off to bed with you now and let DH do all the work. Did they give you an explanation for the bleed? Perhaps two embies started to implant and one didn't make it? Fingers crossed all will sort itself out - candle burning strongly for you xxx


----------



## Tiny21

RSH - WOW, that is amazing, really pleased for you, take it easy and let's hope that little one hangs on in there, it is good to hear of stories like this as it shows anything can happen even after a bleed! Good luck. xxxxx


----------



## lilly....

omg im really panicking now as jst read not to have baths in 2ww an ive had 2 ..   feel so low 2day dont think i can hold on till friday with out going   ...

good luck to all ec an et 2mo hope all goes well an big    to all.. 

sorry no personals but  but brain all over place.. x


----------



## Ruu

Lilly don't panic sweetie - sounds like you're in the second week and my clinic said no baths for the first five days so don't beat yourself up  you won't wash the embies out it's just to avoid infection and also to avoid rising the core body temperature too much - sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## lilly....

o thank u ruu i wasnt told not to bath so started to panic, i am on my second week so fingers crossed i haven done wrong,  u have reassured me, off to bed now see if i can get some sleep, will check back in the morning  x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi ladies, some advice please.
What are the do's and don'ts of 2ww .
I am 3 days post transfer and I'm feeling crampy  not hopeful it's worked this time round xx


----------



## Ruu

Hi Charlie or Bec - not sure which one is posting!! Cramping is normal for 2ww and can be caused as much by the meds as by snuggling embies - lots of girls have had cramping and even bleeds and have gone on to have BFPs others have had the same and have not been successful - only time will tell!! 
The main do's & donts according to my clinic are - take your meds on time, drink 2-3 litres of water a day, don't take baths, jacuzzis, steam baths, saunas, sunbathe or swim in the 2 WW (particularly the first week). No strenuous lifting or exercise. Don't do anything to raise your core body temperature. No sex for 7 days. Don't stress (yeah right!!), have plenty of rest and maintain lots of PMA (positive mental attitude). Hope that helps - I'm sure some of the others will add to this list. Xxxx ooh and dont forget - post regularly on FF!! Tee hee


----------



## lilly....

good morning ladys hope ur all well, 

me on the other hand have woken up full of  ... really not feeling to hopeful,  also had words with other half as he jst seem s to carry on with life as normal wish we could switch off like that...

charlie an bec ruu has pretty much covered it all really but jst try to stay positive..


----------



## Just40

Morning ladies,

Did a poas, bfn 7dp5dt 

 its to early. Cheapie tesco and noy my first wee either.


----------



## AngeinParis

It's definitely a BFN for me  

Good luck to the rest of you who are still waiting.  We need more good news in June!

A x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Ruu and Lily - thank you so much for your info  i will learn to relax and go with the flow! 

Hey to everyone else xx


----------



## lilly....

just40  i also tested early bfn.. i knw it would be due to doing it early, but we live in hope... fingers crossed for us both that it changes big  ..


----------



## Just40

Arrggghh this is so hard lilly. When are you due to test?   we get a bfp though i'm not feeling it


----------



## lilly....

i test on the 15th seems so far away lol... i found the first week fine this week is dragging an i think im going a bit  ..


----------



## Just40

Same day as me lilly and i'm going loopy too. Wish i was at work now.

How are you symptom wise?


----------



## lilly....

i had cramps in the beginning but nothing else until 2day i have had period type pains all day, i so hope its not my period  .. have u had any symptoms..  im   the next 2 days go quickly for us..


----------



## Narnea

Me too, tested this morning BFN   Official test on friday. sooooooooooooooooo slooooooooooooooooow  
Feel pregnant but side effects of crinone are exactly the same as if pregnant - going


----------



## lilly....

Narnea u can join me an just40 in the going mad waiting for Friday to arrive..


----------



## Just40

Ah so there seems to be a few testing friday.

Had heartburn and burpy, no cramps until today but feel like af. 

Slightly brown on old cronine with a slight bit of pink so thinking with witch is about to show her ugly head.

Told dh i'm not feeling hopeful, his reply was 'never mind its not the end of the world'. Not exactly what i want to hear right now.


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
So sorry for all the BFNs - there seem to be a lot of us at the moment, must be due some more good news on here soon. 

Testing early is never good, for those that are tempted, we got a negative clinic test but positive on same day after being told to test early by the clinic but it wasn't and instead of just being really sad at the end of the 2 ww, we were sad and confused for several more days so testing early - don't do it!   However tempting it may be. 

I am probably going to move away from this thread now to regroup for our next attempt and probably final - age not on my side and nor our finances, best of luck to all those still to test      

Tiny xxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi, Please can you add me, I was trying to stay away because it hurt so much going through the last two m/c's but i am back with positivity and maybe even a little excitement! AS this time the clinic tested me and found things wrong which was a relief! at least they can treat it! Which they are doing as now I may as well have my own pharmacy! and my tummy looks like a purple join the dot! 
We are having the transfer on Thursday. A single FET - we only had one left! 
I would like to send you all love and best wishes! I do hope to catch up with what is going on with people! xx


----------



## helss

Hey there. I'm testing Friday too!!!

Just did a Tesco POAS and got a BFN too.  . This has to be the longest fortnight of my life!!!!  It's driving me loooopy.


----------



## Shuggy76

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted on the 2 ww board yet - been trying not to over-analyse every twinge but am officially now going bonkers so looking to share the stress!!

Looks like there are a lot of Friday ladies - still early so fc for some bfps  .

I am 10dp3dt transfer today and otd is Thursday. Seriously thinking about an hpt tomorrow so that I can prepare myself for the clinic. Paranoid I will confuse myself by testing early but it's only 1 sneaky wee day...

Lloking forward to keeping up with lots more bfps on here xx


----------



## Ruu

Morning - I won't say good as its probably the worst one we've had in many long months. POAS says BFN and to be honest we're a bit devastated to say the least. Where do we go from here? Do I continue to take meds or do I stop them? And whats our next step? I had bloods done on Monday and results due back tonight or tomorrow morning but clear blue digital clearly stated NOT PREGNANT


----------



## Frangipanii

So so sorry Ruu, hope it is wrong! thinking of you x


----------



## Tiny21

Sorry Ruu, it's a horrible horrible time   
I think you need to ask your clinic re meds. I had to stop them straight away once a BFN was confirmed but this is my only tx where I had a blood test, before a POAS was the only testing.


Give yourself time and look after yourself x x


----------



## lilly....

Ruu im so so sorry i think u should ring clinic an ask them about meds they should also go through what happens next with u but for now cry if u wont to cry or shout or what ever u feel let it out, the biggest of   to u.. xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Sooo Sorry Ruu, Look after yourself! 

xx


----------



## bonniebelle

ahh tsk, so sorry ruu, hope it was wrong....


----------



## Just40

So sorry ruu, its just not fair. Big


----------



## Mandy39

Big hugs x


----------



## Ruu

Firstly apologies in advance for a purely selfish Me Me Me post! Huge thanks to everyone for the kind words - feel like S**@ but that's the way the cookie crumbles!! Am in work today so have had a good cry (from 5am to 8am!!) and now keeping busy. Poor DH is devastated too - poor love I think in a way its harder for them. We were convinced this was our turn and followed all the rules but must say I did worry a little that everyone who got a BFP lately had some sort of spotting or bleed and I hadnt even a hint. 
Thankfully the girl I work for is up to speed so not expecting me to be great company today (i texted her to forewarn her about the basket case that was coming to work today!!) and the boss is away thank goodness. 
Have been on to Ruth by email and she seems to think the bloods will come back negative too but time will tell. Took my meds this morning just in case but won't take tomorrow's. Will get a call from the clinic tomorrow I think to discuss the frostie rescue mission!!! I asked them to give me a day to compose myself!!
Back on HRT for a month is the plan I think and then go again. Lets see how long it takes the witch to appear - if nothing else it will be a relief to get my 
(.)(.) back!!! Sooooo not looking forward to the big family party my mum is having on Saturday but have to face the music sometime :-( Have asked them all to not ring me today as I need to focus on work and can't sit in the front office with eyes matching my cheerful red cardi!! Thanks again for all your support and   .  Good luck to everyone else testing this week xxx


----------



## lilly....

Ruu dont apologize its what ff is here for  ...


im not feeling to positive 2day as i have a feeling the   is going to turn up     that she don't..


----------



## Just40

Me too


----------



## Mandy39

Lilly and just40 
I'm still feeling like the witch is going to arrive! Hold on in there x


----------



## Ruu

Mandy, Lilly and Just40 - fingers crossed all goes well for you three xx


----------



## bonniebelle

hi everyone.  i guess this is the place to share the fact that i'm struggling today.  at 4dp5dt ive got AF cramps and feeling very very nervous.  i know cramps may not be a negative thing, but its difficult to stay optimistic.  i wonder if being nervous can do damage?...  i think i'll take another 200mg of utrogestan .  if it doesn't ward off the cramps, at least i'll get drowsy enough to forget about it for a while.  

good luck to anyone testing in the next few days !


----------



## Shuggy76

Hi bonniebelle,

I know it's difficult at times to keep pma but I wanted to let you know that last Thursday (5dp3dt) I had constant cramping and was getting myself really stressed and down.  I got my bfp this morning at 11dp3dt.

It's around the right time for embie snuggling pains, try to keep you chin up honey xx

Ruu, I'm sorry you're having such a tough time xx

Hi to all the otehr amazing ladies on here xx


----------



## Mandy39

Shuggy
Congratulations on your bfp!! I've done 2 clear blue digitals and got positive but will see what the blood results come back like x


----------



## bonniebelle

thanks shuggy, that was what i needed to hear.  and congratulations !!!    also to mandy.  a good day for it


----------



## Mandy39

Bonniebelle
Thanks you! I did the same type of protocol as you! Which clinic are you at? X


----------



## Just40

Well did a clearblue digital and bfn 8dp5dt so looks as though i'm out of the game this time round  

Still no af or af pain but light spotting now and then but very light. Not even enough for a pad.

Not sure where to go from here but def need some time out before i even think about trying again.

Good luck to all you newbies.

Xx


----------



## petal38

Hello Ladies, 

well i'm bitterly disappointed to say i got a BFN today.  

I already suspected as did a HPT on Monday and this morning before my blood test.  And this first cycle had gone so well, just goes to show what a lottery this whole process is.  At ET i'm being told i'm at high risk of twin pregnancy, then whadda you know, from one extreme to another on the OTD.  

Our follow up appt isn't for a month, so i'm going to forget about all things IVF until then, and we'll do a frozen cycle - i've only got one frostie, so assuming it survives the thaw.  

Sorry for all the other BFN's (hasn't been our day Ruu) and wishing all you ladies still on the 2ww all the luck in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Petal Xxxx


----------



## lilly....

so sorry for those that got BFN 2day big  ...
also to those with BFP well done an hope u have a lovely 9months 


just40 i thought ur test day was friday same as me... if it is then there is still hope   dont give up   x

As for me still feel as if af is going to turn up been on knicker watch all day, friday cant come quick enough..


----------



## Just40

Hi lilly,

Otd friday but af is def on its way as slightly heavier spotting now.


Deap in my heart i know its over. This is not our time  .

Dh doesn't show his feelings but he's nealy finished a bottle of red wine. Bless him.


----------



## Shuggy76

I'm so sorry to see bfn's coming through ladies. Massive hugs xx

Congrats Mandy - I would say 2 digitals are a very positive result.! Like you I think I jus need to hear it from the clinic! I have a clearblue stashed for tomorrow morning before my appt. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## lilly....

just40  im so sorry big  , i know what u mean about dh as mine is jst the same.. x


----------



## Just40

Now confused. No sign of blood, just brown discharge. Sorry for tmi.

My clinic have told me to stay away from the pee sticks and wait for beta friday.

Are pee sticks really unrealible? What do u all think?


----------



## magsandemma

Well ladies 


I think I am totally crazy now, today is 7dp3dt and I had been doing really well with not wanting to test and then I seemed to have a moment of madness where before I knew what I had done I had peed on a stick, of course I am pretty sure there was nothing there but I drove myself crazy humming and haaing over maybe seeing a sahdow and then no theres nothing there, I am hoping its just too early as I have a good feeling about this cycle, its the best embies we have had yet but as I have sen lots of times that doesnt seem to mean anything I am thinking it really is just a game of luck.  Well today I dont feel as sick as have done and also boobs dont hurt but still bigger, have had some back ache and af pains but af wouldnt be due til ealiest sunday


how is everyonje else


Maggie


----------



## RSH0308

Thank you so much to all you wonderful, exceptionally strong women who've helped and supported me over the last few weeks. 

I wish you all the best with your continuing journeys. Congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs   and condolences to all the BFNs . Good luck to all the rest of you ladies in waiting.

I'm going to sign off this thread now, but it's meant the world to me to have the privilege of sharing this time with such amazing women.

Take care and much love to you all xxxx


----------



## lilly....

good morning ladys hope were all good this morning,

just40 hope ur holding on in there an the slight bleed was jst embie digging in deep, i do knw someone on that tested at home an got a neg then went to hospital a got a positive, so hold on in there an as they say its not over till the fat lady sings..

well    still not showed her face so im starting to feel a bit more positive 2day, 2day really needs to hurry up coz i jst wont to knw either way now..


----------



## Just40

Hi lilly,

Glad to hear af has not turned up  

My clinic said the same, i emailed them yesterday as had tx abroad.

Still slight brown discharge today so this is the third day. İts so light i don't even need to wear a pad. Got no af pains today either but last night had some quick sharp stabbing pains on the left side.

Oh well not long for us to wait now and   we have good news.


----------



## Mandy39

Hi lilly and just 40
How we all doing today? Our dreaded 2ww is nearly at the end! Then hopefully on to the next 2ww for scantily make sure it's in the right place etc got everything crossed for you both x


----------



## lilly....

im   so hard for us ladys testing 2mo, i had a dream of us all on here singing an dance with are results so lets hope thats a good sign.. dont know what im going to do today to distract myself lol


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi, sat in clinic waiting for Et and there's electrical problems. Great stuff. Embryo is thawing well so that is good news. And clinic is quiet which makes a nice change. 
Going to have to wait an hour. Good job they told me i may have had bladder too full otherwose! 
Hope all is well with peeps today and all af's are staying a way x


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi just wondered how high people's hcg was on otd? Mine was 302.7 does this sound good?? Progesterone was 70? Any ideas?? Kate xx


----------



## Fayec1976

Hi

I'm due to test tomorrow too and have had stomach pains since yesterday, and just had some brown discharge. This doesn't sound good does it?

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Mandy39

Hi fayec
I haven't experienced had the tummy pains thou they have now gone! Don't worry it could be implantation spotting try stay positive and good luck for Tomo x


----------



## KateBoothby

Faye, I had a very small amount of brown discharge and awful af pains three days before otd and I got a BFP 2 days early!! Good luck


----------



## lilly....

kate ive never got that far so cant help im afraid but im sore someone on here will knw..
faye it could jst be little embie implanting so hold on in there


----------



## Fayec1976

Thanks Mandy, Kate and Lily - you are helping me stay positive! I am hoping that since i haven't seen actual bleeding yet that it's still hopeful! Can implantation take place this late on though?

God i must have been to loo 5 times already this morning keeping checking! x


----------



## Mandy39

Fayec
The half hourly knicker check been there done it drives insane! How long since your et and day was it 2 3 or 5 day transfer? X


----------



## Fayec1976

Mandy i had 2 7cells put back on 3 day transfer on Sat 2nd June so 13 days ago?


----------



## Mandy39

Fayec
I had 2 day transfer one embryo which is 14 days today I did a clear blue. Digital 2 days ago and got a positive! Have your tried a home test? X


----------



## Fayec1976

Mandy

When I had pains yesterday i wanted to do a home test this morning, but we had my father in law staying last night who doesn't know what we've been going through, so didn't want to have to put on a brave face if he was there. So will be sticking to the OTD tomorrow. The clinic gave us a test to do, think you do it in a pot first! So effectively embryo is 16 days old then for me? I'm having more shooting pains now.....arrgghh...don't know what's going on!

PS. Congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## Mandy39

Hi fayec

Let me know how you get on hope you get a positive! I'm not counting my chickens until they do blood test x


----------



## Fayec1976

Thanks Mandy, I hope so too


----------



## lilly....

evening ladys would jst like to wish all ladys testing in the morning all the luck in the world i will be   2nite for all of us, its been a hard 2ww but fingers crossed its been worth it..     x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey ladies 

Good luck for tomorrow testers thinking of you! I'm going out of my mind already....

Much love 
Bec x


----------



## Tiny21

Good luck to you all tomorrow       
A week ago I was in this position but on clinic advise had tested early so had not had a good week and sadly was a BFN but sure there will some BFPs tomorrow xx


----------



## Leah66

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to send   to all testing tomorrow    

I'm currently 4dp3dt and already getting impatient!. Driving myself mad with constant knicker watch!.
This is my second IVF/ICSI, I found the 2ww the hardest part last time so I've tried to plan some 'lite' activities to keep me busy.. Although the mind never really switches off!

Does anyone know how long the HCG stays in the system?  Ok I'm sending POAS  to myself!.


----------



## Ruu

to all of you testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## bonniebelle

best wishes for all today's testers !!!  fingers and thumbs crossed for bfps !

charlie'n'bec, we had the same transfer day (last saturday, d5 embryo), right?  i didnt get an official OTD so just guessed it as wednesday or thursday, but decided to join you on tuesday now     an extra day or two didnt seem like a big deal back then, but now it cant come soon enough.  its my last try on own eggs.  i suspect they're quite dodgy.

bonniebelle


----------



## Fayec1976

Unfortunately a BFN for me


----------



## bonniebelle

so sorry Fayec    
that sucks.


----------



## Just40

Sorry to hear bfn fayec1976. Was that from a poas?

İ have been bleeding since yesterday pm but not poas. İs it worth still going for my blood test today?


----------



## lilly....

its a BFN for me


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Fayec and lily so sorry to hear your news   big
   take care today xxx

Bonniebelle-hey yes had day 5 blast put back last Saturday they said 10 days from there so Tuesday it is  nervous as hell. So tempted to test today but can't!!!! Xx


----------



## Just40

Oh lilly so so sorry. Did you have a blood test?


----------



## bonniebelle

lilly, perhaps there's still hope?  

bec, me too.  lost two thumbnails already and working on my pinky.  argghh..  i have been quite hopeful this time, but then some serious night sweats last night have dampened (ha ha) my enthusiasm completely.  i'm planning to poas on sunday evening or monday morning.  there's a language barrier between myself and the lady who gives me my results so i'd like to be forewarned if neg.  8dp5dt should be pretty accurate.  trying to hold off during the weekend, any bfn's would just make the weekend awful.  bx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Bonniebelle- I've had a lot of rest as well as stress at work I feel like I need to know now so we can plan our next journey  either way.

Were lucky we don't have to wait the full 2 weeks. Google is my enemy right now! Xx


----------



## lilly....

so sorry for others that got bfn today  

just40 it was poas as my clinic dont do blood tests..


----------



## Fayec1976

so sorry Lilly too, it's such a horrible feeling waiting for the result. Mine was a hcg test given to us at the clinic, so think it's pretty final.

I might do a first response one I have spare tomorrow just to set my mind at rest.

Strange thing is I feel sicky today, how the mind plays tricks on you.


----------



## Mandy39

Fayec and lilly
So sorry to hear you both got bnf  I have I feeling mine blood test is going to show a low hcg result! Big hugs to you both x


----------



## Hannah72

Hey Ladies

Can I join this thread. I'm currently on 4dp3dt and already going crazy  .  I had treatment abroad in Greece, ET was on Mon 11th June so OTD 22nd June.  First few days of 2WW has been great, I've been in the sun relaxing, but now that i am back (yesterday) i haven't moved from the computer googling for symptoms...aarrrgggh.

Lilly, Fayec, so sorry you got a BFN  .  Take care and don't be too hard on yourself.

Mandy  

  for all others due to test over the next few days


----------



## K25

Hi all, this time last week I got my bfn  seems like this week had dragged. Well done to all those BFP really pleased for u, sorry to hear the bfn I know exactly how u feel!

Well on a good note....I'm starting next round of ivf next Saturday. Not sure if this is a good thing but going on a short protocol rather than long. I can't bear to wait any longer so I'm pleased they can fit me in as soon as that!

Xxx


----------



## Hannah72

Hi K25 - so sorry about your BFN - great news you can start the next cycle within a month  - that is amazing.    I like your style 

I prefer short protocol - it's quick and straight forward, no long DR that can sometimes take forever.

Hope it all goes well for you and you get your BFP on this round  

Hxx


----------



## K25

Thanks Hannah really looking forward to starting again. Did u do short protocol then? Good luck with your results, how u feeling? ATM just trying to work out what I can do differently for it to work I done everything by the book last time but I think this time round I'm just going to carry on as I would normally xxx


----------



## Mandy39

I've done both the long and the short much perfer the short! X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi girls hope your ok. Not posted for sme time but need some advice

Ec was two weeks ago tomorrow - will my body now this? So would be due on tomorrow?

Had at pains all week but keep hoping its positive pains!

Had a tiny bit of spotting tonight. Is it too late for implantation? Had 2dt bh mon.

Going for blood test monday said poas wouldn't show till next thurs so can't get answer that way?

Any help appreciated x


----------



## Mandy39

I had a 2 dt I used a digital clear blue test on tues even thou my test date was thurs but had to change until today! I had pains but no spotting so
E people do getting spotting and get a bfp


----------



## Hannah72

K25 - yes i did short protocol - 9 day stims and much lower dose of drugs but i had immune treatment (clex, Il, Pred) - managed to get 9 perfect eggs on this round, so all in all a good cycle in terms of stims and quality of embryos.  Did the clinic give you any likely reason for the first cycle not working i.e egg or sperm quality?

I'm feeling a little nervous and anxious to be honest.  I'm finding it very hard to function without obsessing about symptoms .  I think things will get better once i go back to work on Monday - will keep myself busy until OTD.

Hx


----------



## Narnea

BFN for me too   Not a good day for anyone then


----------



## Hannah72

Babyjellybaby - AF pains all week is a good sign hun  .  Implantation would normally happen between 5-7 days after ET but you could have a late implanter - it is possible, there is still hope.

Hang in there girl    

Hxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanx hon just feeling bit down! Bring on test Monday !


----------



## Hannah72

Babyjellybaby - I totally understand how you're feeling.  I'm only 4 days in 2ww and i'm already going loopy and feel deflated.  I can't snap out of it.  My husband says i must be positive but it is very hard, so i know how you feel right now.

Good luck for test on Monday -  that it's BFP.


Narnea - so sorry hun


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

I have just gone through the last weeks posts    and have updated the list, if anything is incorrect then please let me know 

I am so sorry to read of the BFN sending hugs to everyone   

and well done to those whose had a dream come true 

Welcome to the new ladies to the thread

MJinLondon i was particularly saddened to read your news

RSH not sure if you are reading but fab news sweetie 

I hope tomorrow is a better day for the thread 
 to those with OTD Nicola22, Babyjellybaby and Mrslab    

Donna Marie


----------



## Frangipanii

Well, hi ladies,2/ 3dp5dt and I am feeling crazy already. And quite down. got a wedding today, and rrally cannot be bothered. lovely couple but I feel so fat. 
sorry for bfn's, congrats to bfp. 
From crazy lady.


----------



## Cutie Pie

Hi Donna Marie

My dream came true and I got a BFP last Sunday. Still can't believe it! 

Congratulations to everybody else who got a BFP and   to those who didn't this time.

Cutie Pie
Xxx


----------



## Hannah72

Cutie pie  

Waitingagain - I'm really sorry you're feeling deflated  , I was feeling the same yesterday as no symptoms when i was at least expecting a few cramps by now but nothing so far, just a bloated stomach and heavy feeling down below probably caused by the cyclogest. I also have a wedding today - I wasn't intending to go but thought i could do with the distraction although sister-in-law is coming too and she is pregnant!


----------



## Martha Moo

CutiePie

Congrats on your BFP  wonderful news


----------



## Frangipanii

Hannah12, thanks it was a great distraction. Ended up sitting on floor talking to four year olds wishing and hoping. It was fun. Got tirrd quick. Though and been having cramps since transfer but trying not get too negative. I do hope u got on ok and sis-in-law didnt drive you too crazy. this looking for things to be negative and postive r a killer. 
Hey ho, have to. see how we pan out. Thanks for you kind words. X


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi all,
I had a 3 day transfer Thursday the 14th - so I am now 2dp3dt - and already obsessing!
This is my third 2ww (third time lucky?) and my first FET.
My OTD is the 25th June (a week on monday)

Isn't this just the hardest bit   pretty calm at the moment, but it is easier in the first few days.

Best of luck to all and congrats to an BFPs.   to any BFNs - I know how it feels.

Jenny xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping on to say

welcome Jenny

and

 to tomorrows testers Shelley and Michelle.v   that your dreams have come true for you

Donna Marie


----------



## magsandemma

Well good morning all


How are we all doing this weekend??


Waitingagain - How are you feeling now? 


Shelley & Michelle - good luck for testing today!!!      


Jennyes2011 - i know how you feel the obsessing drives you crazy, I am 11dp3dt and still going crazy!!


Well I was able to stay away from the peesticks yesturday but as Lou has had me up since 1am today I havent and have managed to pee on a frer and also a clearblue normal test, clearblue neg and frer pretty sure that is neg too, thought maybe could see at shadow at one angle but then is stark white on all the others so not sure what to think today now.  I have regular af pains plus a feeling of fullness in uterus area whichis new, boobs still feel big but not sore, I have felt so tired all week that I have had naps late aft and early eve so am thinking the evil gestone shots have hit me hard this time!!  I have googled like mad and there are some stories of bfps after a bfn at 11dp but am just not sure, also some have said that fet can be late implanters oh well will know one way or another in next few day if af arrives or otd on wednesday.


Good luck to everyone else


Maggie
xx


----------



## Frangipanii

Morning Ladies, 

Hope that Shelley and Michelle get answers to their dreams.

Maggie, I am doing ok thanks, holding on to sanity just but as you know it is so hard! 
Wednesday is still a while a way yet! try and think positive (tough i know), sounds like Lou is keeping you busy! how are you managing your days! 

Jenny, I had transfer same day as you - although otd is different my is on 28th which compared to the last two transfers of 5d blasts is a few days extra but never mind I am going to stick to it! How are you feeling any symptoms!? 

Well feel ok today, tired. Got to go to my folks for lunch but that is ok my dad is self obsessed so I dont get time to think about me, and yet again that is a good thing, it is not that he is selfish ha ha I know he loves me.
My Dh is decorating so we can move house, we are so fed up of living where we do. Been here toooo long and need new pastures! Although it could take a while to sell. But good timing so DH has to do it all. good job he is actually good at it really!
anyway best go and lie down with my lovely pessaries! and other concoctions. so many tablets! 
love to all! xx


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi waitingagain - I am getting crampy feelings but I think it is the progesterone. My legs look really fat today - can I count that as being the progesterone lol I have been eating too much lately !! Going for a meal later today and then its my birthday tomorrow so I'm at my parents - so plenty to keep me busy for the next few days. I plan on testing tomorrow - I know theres little chance of positive - but it would be nice to get a bfp on my birthday 

hi magsandemma - I love POAS lol but I know that a negative never means definitely a negative unless you get AF you are still in it xx

hi donnamarrie - thanks for the welcome


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi Ladies, 

Question the day of transfer is that classed as day1 or is it the next day? We transfered last Saturday so are we 8dpt5dt or are we 7dpt5dt? We were told to test 10 days later, so this in our heads is Tuesday?? I really want to test today? what do you ladies think I need sanity! HELPPPPPP 
Love to you all 
Becki xx


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Donna, could you please add my name to the list? I just had ET this morning.

Hello to everyone!!! Look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## Ruu

Hiya Becki
Transfer day is day zero so the day after is day 1
Xx
Ruu


----------



## miainlondon

Sorry forgot to mention that my OTD is 29 June... xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Thank you Ruu
Welcome miainlondon  

Still unsure wether if i test it would be a definitive answer xx


----------



## Hope.x

Hi Donna, can I join please? 
I had my FET on 14th June, so I'm currently on the looooooooooong 2ww, I had one thawed and expanding Blasto transferred. Eeeek! My ODT is 25th June. Gulp!!


Hi Girls! Eeeek!!


----------



## miainlondon

Thanks Charlie 'N' Bec! 

I can't believe this is day 0 after ET, I am stressed out already!!! I hit my foot on the chair, I didn't fall but I am totally freaked out as I just had ET a couple of hours ago. Is it a big deal? Should I worry? Gosh, I don't know how I am going to survive the two weeks! 

Sorry to sound so negative xxx


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi hope - we have the same dates - I had 2 thawed 8-cell and 7-cell transferred on the 14th and my OTD is the same date. 
How is it going? You got any symptoms?

Hi miainlondon - hitting your foot on the chair will not effect anything !!!! Please don't worry too much x

AFM: feeling nothing at the moment. No cramping or twinges  had a little earlier but its gone now (effects of progesterone?) I do feel slightly light headed I think, but I am analysing myself so much its probably just how I always feel lol

Jenny xxx


----------



## sarah82

Hi guys, please may i join this thread? i had a three day transfer of 2 grade A/B 8 &10 celled embryos on Thursday 14th and my otd is 27th June.....

Feeling hopeful then despondent and then hopeful again!!! All I can think about is what my body may be doing and 'why is it hurting there' and 'is that in my mind'... is it true that Cyclogest makes boobs bigger and makes you feel sick??
Feeling so vulnerable
Dh being wonderful, but OMG does he not get it!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Hope.x

Miainlondon, please don't worry on Friday night I had a upsetting incident, I google my heart out and all posts were really postive, one girl said ET/FET is like putting rice into a jar of peanut butter and another said its like rolling a tennis ball in syrup! The girl who said it was like rice also hit her toe!! So your Embie is nice and protected. 

Pleased to meet someone with the same dates   Hi! Jenny and Sarah.
I think a lot of my symptoms may be in my head!? This morning I woke up at 6.30am because I was having a hot flush, I've had mild cramps and I feel nauseous but that's probably the meds! I just pretty much feel the same as I do when AF is on her way...... I hope she's not!!!
(random info...Jenny is my sisters name and my name is Sarah!)

DH....Amazing! But Sarah, I'm with you, he just don't get it. He's a very laid back person so he's like 'dont worry, I'll be fine', maybe that's a good think actually, not sure two crazy ICSIers in one home is ideal!,


----------



## Hope.x

.....some more info on me. 

I'm 29, from Kent, having our treatment in London. This is my third ICSI cycle, each time with one Blasto. My first cycle started in 2008, BFP, my DS was born in 2009, second cycle started last year but was sadly a chemical pregnancy, and then I'm here today 3dpt! 
This is the first time I have used a forum, I posted my first ever post yesterday on another thread! 
....x


----------



## bonniebelle

Hi Hope, I'm also new to the forum world but have found this one invaluable to keeping sane ! so many wonderful ladies with helpful thoughts.

Sarah82, if progesterone (cyclogest) is *only* making your boobs bigger and giving a little nausea, then you're a lucky bunny. also bad skin, complete lethargy, bad and unpredictable mood swings, bloating, constipation (or the opposite) and the list goes on. i think ive had them all at one stage or another 

charlie'n'bec, hi ! did you test? i ended up POAS on saturday. (they were sitting in a cupboard, calling my name...)  did get a pretty decent positive on first response twice. DH showed little excitement in the result, and that helped to bring me down a bit too. he's right, we had two m/c last year, so even if it is confirmed on tuesday, it is still only the first hurdle. sucks to have to think like that.

best wishes for all weekend testers !


----------



## Frangipanii

hi lovelies, seems like a lot of us had transfer on14th, although otd are very different i had a 5dayblast and test date is 28th, usually it is ten days but this times it is fourteen.
Miainlondon- second time in 2ww together I think, hope it is our time this time! x
Feeling ok today, enjoyed time with my family even my brother who I dont get on that well with was nice - must be cos I am having ivf - cynical ***** that I am! ha ha! The clexane is driving me mad- my tummy is circle of big purple bruises! No joke thought my dad was going to pass out when he saw it! horrid! but I would take 1000 more if it made it work!

just hope everyone is doing ok today! remember it is not over til it is over!
love to you all, xxxxx


----------



## Hope.x

Hi Waitingagain and Bonniebelle!

I wonder why you have to wait extra?? Both Blastos, both the fourteenth! How are you feeling?

Bonniebelle, that's good news  I do completely understand your reservations though, I had a chemical pregnancy in January, so now I feel like if I'm lucky enough to get a second line after poas, there's still the wait until US and beyond. 

Baby Dust For Us All....xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping on to say

Welcome to miainlondon, Sarah82 and Hope.x

Wishing you lots of luck for the 2 week madness!

From the list we have no testers (officially tomorrow lol)

Charlie N Bec and SarahG90 are our next testers so sending lots of       and  to them and each and every one of you

Donna Marie


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey ladies,

How are you all tonight.... Bonniebelle.. Yes we tested a out hour ago and got a very clear Pregnany used a poas clear blue  we are very happy. Our parents are over the moon. So will yet again Tuesday and then ring clinic. Still a long way to go  

How is everyone else holding up? Xx


----------



## bonniebelle

excellent charlie'n'bec !

best wishes to everyone in the wait.


----------



## miainlondon

HI charlie'n'bec and Bonniebelle! Congratulations! Wonderful news! I am so happy for you!

Thanks for adding me to the list, Donna Marie!

Hi Waitingagain, Lovely to see you here. Yeah, we are doing the 2ww again! How are  you feeling? 

Hello hope.x when is your OTD?

I decided to stay at home during the 2ww but I am not good at being on my own, the worry and stress is driving me mad. Perhaps I should go back to work. I am still beating myself up about hitting my foot on the chair yesterday. Totally hopeless and then get annoyed with myself for having all the stupid thoughts. I am driving myself mad and today is only the second day!

Rant over and hope you are all well!


----------



## Hope.x

Hi!

Thank you for adding me Donna.

Charlie'n'bec, congratulations! What wonderful new news  

Mianinlondon, my OTD is 25th. I'm at home too....going crazy! 
Did you have your treatment in London? I did.....x


----------



## miainlondon

Hi Hope. Yeah, I had my treatment at ARGC. I live in London. I think maybe I should go to work next week. The waiting is too hard! x


----------



## Hope.x

Miainlondon, either go back to work next week, or plan things to do  In January (when I had my chemical pregnancy) I when back to work and after I wished I hadn't! So this time I've decided not to work. I'm trying to keep busy but at the same time take it easy!! At the moment I'm cooking a Shepards Pie and a Stew!! 
I had my treatment at Guys Hospital...each cycle has been there. I live just outside london. x


----------



## Frangipanii

Morning All, 
Congrats *Charlie'n'Bec*, overjoyed for you!

How weird *Hope* I have been wanting Shepards Pie for ages, yummy! Send me some please!

*MiainLondoin* - it is so boring isnt it - Hubby is trying to arrange something everyday for me to do. Tomorrow - looking after him as it is his birthday, thursday cinema, and Sunday is athletics in Birmingham.

*Bonniebelle, Jennynes, Sarah and anyone else - How are you feeling today!? Hope all is well with everyone and that everyone is keeping up the PMA!

Quite a weird night for me - a few cramps, over worked imagination and weird dreams. But feel ok this morning. But the good news is the clinic have bought test date forward to the 25th so now I dont have to wait such a long time. Nurse said it is supposed to be 16 days minus the age of the embryo until you should test so I am not sure where they get the 28th from! oh well, roll on next monday for a poas! 
anyway - big love to you all and lots of babydust and PMA!xx
oh and thanks to Donna for keeping us all organised - you are a star!*


----------



## magsandemma

Congrats to you girls who have had BFPs thats fab news


AFM - I still have bfn this morning so beginning to think maybe this month isnt meant to be either, I felt so goo dabout this cycle and had the best embies we have had transferred so dont think we could of done anything better really, its just crazy I have felt nauseous, som enice veins in boobs, funny af pains but not like usual ones, altho I do feel like she is on her way today!!  2 more days to find out for definate but this is the day we got our postive on our cycle that worked so not feeling it today. 


Good luck all


Maggie
xx


----------



## Hope.x

Well that's better Waitingagaing! Eeeek for next Monday...this time next week we'll know or oh so nearly know! 
Haha, i had to do something, and something ended up being a trip to the supermarket! 

.......x


----------



## MonieP

Hi
just to update the front page. My test date was 9th june.  Bfp. Very sadly ended 5 weeks with mc.

Good luck to everyone with tx 

Monie xx


----------



## magsandemma

MonieH really sorry to hear your news, take care of yourselves sending lots of           


Maggie
xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

MonieH - So sorry to hear your news, Bug hugs to you and your partner. xxx

Thank you ladies for your posts  xx


----------



## miainlondon

I am so sorry to hear your news, Monie.    I had a miscarriage in March this year and totally understand how you feel. 

Maggie, every cycle is different. So many girls had negative poas but ended up having a positive result on OTD. Hang in there, not long to wait now. All my best wishes!

x


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

Ihave been away for a week in 'sunny' (not) Devon, my OTD was 17/06/12, I tested Tuesday 12/06 with a first response and had a faint BFP!!!!  Tested every day since then and the line is now strong - so grateful, shocked and relieved.  My scan date is 03/07/12 to check all is OK.
Hope you are all OK at your different stages, try and keep busy is my only advice, and if you do decide to test early (if your impatient like me) you have to be prepared for a possible false negative.   

    

Baby dust for all on the dreaded 2ww, I will keep checking in on you all.

Michellexx


----------



## miainlondon

Congratulations on your great news, Michelle. I hope the scan goes well!e 

AFM, I had the longest day in my life but I feel slightly more relaxed than yesterday. I do think it is silly to think hitting my foot on the chair would have ruined everything. I have done my best for this. It is out of my control now. All I can do is relax and wait! (at least this is what I am telling myself!)

DH will be home soon! I am not good at being on my own at all! 

Look forward to hearing more good news! xxx


----------



## Hope.x

Monie,   I'm wishing lots of love and luck for the future...x 

Maggie, chin up. It's not over too it's over! Keep positive 😊

Michelle, fabulous news 💗 

I agree Miainlondon, it's been such a long day!! Although strangely I've been very quiet since my DJ got home, I'm really tired, Hayfever has been playing me up today too and the constant 2ww madness has worn my brain out! Haha. 

✨Baby Dust and Baby Glue✨


----------



## Hope.x

*DH (not DJ!! Hehe!) x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Haven't really posted but been reading

Confirmed today bfn for me after started af Friday knew the result!

Have learnt so much from this first cycle hoping will work for us next time.

Good luck to everyone I know you want to hear that word 'mummy' more than anyone and hope you all get that special moment one day....

Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Waitingagain, ooh new OTD less days to wait = bonus, have updated you on the HOF

Miainlondon another day done sweetie

MonieH so sorry to read your sad news honey     

MagsandEmma  for a change on OTd    

CharlieNBec fab news lots of luck for tomorrow OTD 

SarahG90 lots of luck to you also

Sending  all around 

Donna Marie


----------



## Frangipanii

Sorry to hear about the BFNs love and hugs and special wishes to you.  
Congrats to the BFPS. 

*Hope* - we have seven sleeps to go! Fingers and toes crossed that we get there! I feel like that sounds bad but hey I am on my fourth attempt after 11 years of trying I am just keeping it real! or at least balanced! Sorry! Oh and trips to the supermarket are great! I love shopping, pity we have no cash but then the mood I am in I would spend it on rubbish! However I love good rubbish!

*Maggie* - it aint over yet, but I understand how hard it must feel. so I am thinking of you and hoping for you with much love!

*Donna* - cheers for up dating my otd! x

MiainLondon - long days are awful! I am so glad when one more day is over - the sport on the telle dont help much - makes everything drag - keeps DH happy and his happiness keeps me happy - anything for a quiet life!

Well another day done, off to bed now for my lovely pessaries! and then the joyus clexane in the morning! I felt ok today - wanted a bath but that aint going to happen. Dh's birthday tomorrow so 'HAPPY BIRTHDAY' for tomorrow cake head, love you! - he is always reading this forum so he will come across this at somepoint this evening! ha ha, that will shock him! 

love to you all, sleep well, night night! x


----------



## miainlondon

Indeed, Donna. another day done.

Waitingx, the TV programme is terrible. I didn't prepare myself very well this. Should have got some interesting books and DVDs at home!

Hope - sorry to hear about your hayfever. I hope you feel better tomorrow. 

Babyjellybaby, sorry to hear about your BFN. But you sounded very positive. I really hope it is your time next time! 

Look forward to hearing some more good news tomorrow! xx


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks ladies for your lovely comments, but today is 13dp3dt and it was a not pregnant so am thinking that it is a true bfn now as highly unlikely things r gonna change overnight! I just wish the gestone didn't give me so many hopeful symptoms, my boobs feel massive and never have veins in them but do this last few days! I have been weeping for England and am so bloated it's uncomfortable now! So gestone is a b*tch! 
We have two frosties left so will use these before we discuss having another fresh cycle, although I know I am not physically or emotionally ready for another fresh cycle for a few months and I would want to lose some weight before that too, so lots to discuss and think about and also the financial side of things too!
Oh well have sorted a sitter out now for tomorrow night so going to go out for a nice dinner for our anniversary tomorrow eve, been together 11yrs tomorrow! 

Good luck to anyone testing today, will try to catch up on posts later when on laptop 

Maggie xx


----------



## Journey99

Hi everyone! 

I never thought I'd get to join this thread but here I am officially on my 2ww.  I had two perfect (in my opinion) day 3 embryos transferred on Sunday.  My OTD is June 28th. Luckily I have plenty to keep me busy and I'm refraining from consulting Dr Google! I'm remaining positive and do believe if it's going to happen it will and nothing I do (or don't do) will change that. 

Contacts to all the  !   to all the  . And   to those still waiting to POAS!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey ladies

Welcome Journey  

My test date was today and still pregnant 2/3 weeks so ours is a BFP  we gonna test again on Saturday as that is 2 weeks mark. 

Early scan booked for 3rd July  xxx much love xxxxxx


----------



## princess79

everyone - pls can I join your thread??
I am in my 2ww after a fresh cycle (#3) - have a dd from #1.
I had my ET yesterday - day 5. Have 2 on board, one blast grade 5bb and one an almost blast.
OTD 28.06.12.

Congrats to Charlie n bec
Hugs to magsandemma

Xx


----------



## Macca77

Hi everyone
can i join this thread - i had et on Sunday 17th June with a 5 day blast transfer and my otd is 28th June.

Good luck to anyone testing today


----------



## sarah82

Hi girls, commiserations to all the bfns, i so feel for you all, and congrats to the bfps - yayness!!
Hope we are  similar aren't we?
Hi journey!!!! It made me smile to see you here too, how are you feeling? I'm so pleased you are PUPO - well done!!

I'm feeling rather negative today, i had a horrible day yesterday, 4dp 3dt and literally couldn't stop crying, we had money probs but i cried over the fact that our neighbour trimmed her lovely rose brush that was growing over our fence and about the fact that i wouldn't be able to see my brother without seeing his silly girlfriend this weekend..... i cried ALL day and then cried at the savage garden song on the radio! cried myself into the belief that i knew i wasn't pregnant and its all a waste of time - please tell im not alone with the tears!!!!


----------



## Frangipanii

*Sarah,* you have alot of emotions riding around your body and then a lot of pressure on yourself! Dont worry about crying it is probably doing you good. 
*Mag'n'semma * - thinking of you lovelies! 
*Welcome Journey99 and Macca77 and Princess79*
I do hope that I am pregnant cos my dh is being a star and I could so get used to him being SOOOOOO amazing - he is even decorating on his birthday! 
feeling nausea lots, tiny cramps, boobs not as sore, and exhausted and a bit dizzy - but could all be down to my pharmacy in the kitchen! 
oh well six sleeps to go! 
can I ask is anyone being a dumb - i have had moments on the last two cycles and today the dumbness has started again! left my handbag at my mums after telling the dh not to forget anything! And trust me I NEVER forget my handbag! oh dear whats next!
love to all!xxx


----------



## miainlondon

Oh Sarah,   . Our body is bumped with all sort of meds at the moment but it is natural we feel emotional. I cried on my day of transfer. I am not sure today is my 2dp3dt or 3dp3dt, my ET was Sunday. I feel negative and stressed. No matter what I do, I feel I am doing something wrong. I was heating some soup in the kitchen and lifted the damn heavy pan without thinking. Now I am in despair and thinking I have done heave lifting. Have I ruined everything already?

Sorry for the me post.  Welcome Journey99 and Macca77 and Princess79!


----------



## Frangipanii

Ladies, please please stop being hard on yourselves- lifting a pan, crying to much aint going to jeopardise the outcome, relax, I know it is difficult but you are not helping yourselves. I do think you should moan on here as much as you like to get it out of youe system. Please realise that you are doing everything you need to do, the outcome is not up to us, it is just one of those things! 
x


----------



## miainlondon

Thanks Waiting. I know I am being crazy, but I just can't help it. This time is much worse than my last cycle. I don't know why. 

Have you got everything ready for your DH's birthday? I hope you have a lovely day!

x


----------



## hellokitty

Hi I was wondering if I could join this thread? I had my ET on Saturday with 2 low quality fragmented eggs, so already not feeling so positive  

I'm driving myself mad analysing any twinge, I feel horrible today, have got cramps tummy ache and took the dogs out and felt dizzy and jittery, like I feel when AF is going to arrive. I keep going to loo expecting the worse. I brought a jigsaw to try and keep myself busy, normally I'd take frustration out on housework or exercise, but I can't keep my mind on anything. Except FF and googling everything I can think of!

Is anyone else having any symptoms?

Lots of love everyone x


----------



## miainlondon

HI hellokitty,

Welcome! I know all the symptoms are driving us mad. The 2ww is terrible, isn't it!

I am not doing very well myself but I hope you don't worry too much about the the quality of the embies. A lot of people got pregnant with fragmented embies. 

Big hugs and feel feel better soon.

xx


----------



## Journey99

Everyone step away from Dr Google! Waiting is right, the outcome is not up to us in what we do we just have to have faith it works!

Hi Sarah!! I think our emotions are practice for pregnancy hormones lol. DH told me I c*cked something up today jokingly and I burst into tears. Then I couldn't stop sobbing. Even after he told me he was joking and I realised how silly I was and was laughing tears still continued to stream lol Yesterday I was the opposite I was yelling at him for everything then demanded he make me tea...he just laughed at me and did so. He's well aware my hormones have been all over the map and pretty much takes it in stride. It's all made worse when you know you are being irrational but still can't help how you react.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just bobbing in quickly, be back later.....

Welcome to our new ladies, Journey99, Macca77 Princess79 and hellokitty 

Hellokitty i have just read your signature and would just like to say exactly the same thing happened to me on my first cycle (gutted was not the word) from that cycle i have a 4 yr old      

Magsandemma so sorry for your bfn, happy anniversary for tomorrow i hope you both have a lovely meal 

CharlieNBec  

Back laters ladies

Donna Marie


----------



## sammyjoe

Hiya ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joing you all. My OTD is tomorrow! Not feeling at all positive on the out come, convinced myself i was preg due to over thinking every little twinge. I did a test on Sunday, thinking it would be a lovely surprise for my DH being farthers day and it was BFN   i know i tested on day 11 but i really thought i would of been a BFP. Yet reading through some posts on here i am still having a few symptoms of BFP. So totally confused now. Guess we'll find out for sure tomorrow.

Hate the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is getting on ok xx


----------



## Hope.x

Hi ya and *Welcome*! &#128515;

Yay for the BFP ❤
and for the BFN &#128148; I'm gutted for you. Take it gently...x

*Sammyjoe*-I do too..the 2ww sucks!!! 
*Waitingx*-Thank you. 
*Journey99, Miainlondon, Hellokitty* and *Sarah82*, I'm exactly the same. I'm an emotional wreak! My poor DH, one minute I'm happy, then next I'm sad, excited or stressing! Haha. He can't keep up. *Sarah82*, I too cried at SG on the radio, Truly, Madly, Deeply!! My OTD is 25th, I'm 5dp5dt.
I feel like I'm always online, and it helps, if I'm not reading posts then I'm re reading, what happens and why! 
I can convince myself I'm pregnant and convince myself I'm not. I have sensitive breasts, cramps and aches, I'm bloated, I have no appetite and I feel nauseous, I can't stop sneezing and I am tired but I wake up early!! I am taking Cyclogest, I have Hayfever and my DH gets up at 5am for work. Each symptom can be explained!!!

I went for lunch with some friends today. Which was nice, it took my mind of it for a bit. One knows all, the other doesn't and she excitedly told us that she came off her pill last weekend so hopefully she'll be excepting soon, she fell within 8weeks last time, I'm happy for her, but why can't we all be the same! (Tears! Oh God!).

Sending all you strong ladies buckets of baby glue...x


----------



## SarahG90

Hello everybody,
Today is my test day, on my 2nd cycle of Clomid. It is also my birthday! I willk eep it short - I got my BFP and I am absolutely in disbelief! I will be posting the symptoms I felt on my 2WW on the relevant thread shortly.

Fingers crossed as this is my first ever pregnancy - all the best of luck to everybody still trying.

Everybody has been wonderful


----------



## Hope.x

SarahG90...beautiful news✨congratulations✨...x


----------



## Journey99

SarahG90


----------



## RSH0308

Thanks everyone for your support over the last few weeks. Unfortunately it was confirmed yesterday that I've miscarried   . Absolutely gutted but we're going to dust ourselves off and have another go in September.

We're going with LWC Darlington for our next cycle but then we're thinking of trying a different clinic. Can anyone recommend a clinic in northern England?

So glad to see there have been more BFPs congrats ladies that's wonderful  .   to all the ladies with BFNs and    to all you ladies still in waiting.

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

SarahG90 what fantastic news and what a birthday ^suprise^ 
congrats hun

To tomorrows (official!) testers Magsandemma (   that your result changes), salsa1 and Bonniebelle           

to our ladies in waiting sending masses of 

RSH so very sorry to read your news sweetheart i hope that your dream comes true later in the year     

Donna Marie


----------



## Tiny21

RSH, been watching on here and so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## magsandemma

Morning ladies

Just a quickie to confirm that we got a bfn this morning, gutted! Now to decide what to do next, and build ourselves up for the next round! 

Good luck to all other testers today 

Maggie 
Xx


----------



## bonniebelle

RSH and MagsandEmma, so sorry to read.  Take it easy today.   

Sarah, congratulations and happy birthday for yesterday  

My beta confirmed yesterday with hcg levels smack in the middle of average.  Hoping like crazy that it it makes it to 12 weeks. (there should be a first trimester forum  )    

Best of luck to the june 2ww'ers.

bonniebelle


----------



## jafall

Donna Marie said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th June,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Ali80, , 1st June,
> Micheleclaw, IMSI, 1st June,
> chloe l, ICSI, 1st June,
> Bisdil, ICSI, 1st June,
> Dippers, ICSI, 1st June,
> Sienna77, ICSI, 2nd June,
> BooBoo13, ICSI, 2nd June,
> jay 2311, DEIVF, 2nd June,
> Loobieloo2, ICSI, 3rd June,
> pinot, IVF, 3rd June,
> jess 0x0, DEIVF, 4th June,
> MJ in London, FET, 4th June,
> hopepaige, IVF, 5th June,
> Sandra74, IUI, 6th June,
> Lexsan, FET, 6th June,
> InfinityStorm, ICSI, 6th June,
> xoxkelz, FET, 6th June,
> Faiith, IVF, 6th June,
> suzloukel, ICSI, 6th June,
> JessicaUK123, ICSI, 7th June,
> RSH0308, , 7th June,
> hopewishpray, ICSI, 7th June,
> mrsc75, IVF, 7th June,
> sararenee, FET, 7th June,
> k25, IVF, 8th June,
> kelly lou, FET, 8th June,
> jojo34, ICSI, 8th June,
> KateBoothby, ICSI, 8th June,
> Provence13, FET, 8th June,
> cornish cath, DFET, 8th June ,
> Loopee8, IVF, 9th June,
> Michimoo, ICSI, 9th June,
> FreckleGiraffe, IUI, 9th June,
> MonieH, ICSI, 9th June,
> Cutiepie, ICSI, 10th June,
> Stormie Chick, FET, 10th June,
> jean989708, 11th June,
> Widy, ICSI, 11th June,
> AngeinParis, IVF, 12th June,
> Ruu, DEIVF, 13th June,
> Petal38, IVF, 13th June,
> Shuggy76, ICSI, 13th June,
> Fayec1976, IVF, 15th June,
> Helss, ICSI, 15th June,
> Narnea, , 15th June,
> Just40, IVF, 15th June,
> Mandy39, IVF, 15th June,
> lilly...., , 15th June,
> Helss, IVF, 15th June,
> Babyjellybaby, ICSI, 16th June,
> Nicola22, ICSI, 16th June,
> mrslab, ICSI, 16th June,
> ShelleySugar, Nat IUI, 17th June,
> michelle.v, , 17th June,
> SarahG90, Clomid, 19th June,
> Charlie 'N' Bec, IVF, 19th June,
> Salsa1, , 20th June,
> magsandemma, FET, 20th June,
> bonniebelle, IVF, 20th June,
> sammyjoe, DIUI, 20th June,
> emmab81, IVF, 21st June,
> Hannah12, IVF, 22nd June,
> Hope.x, FET, 25th June,
> Waitingagain, FET, 25th June ,
> Leah66, IVF, 26th June,
> Sarah82, ICSI, 27th June,
> Journey99, IVF, 28th June,
> princess79, ICSI, 28th June,
> Macca77, IVF, 28th June,
> hellokitty, ICSI, 28th June,
> Miainlondon, IVF, 29th June,
> jafall,ICSI,30THJUNE,
> MsK, FET,  ,
> [/csv]​


​


----------



## jennyes2011

Hey there,

Just a quick post. Decided to do a pregnancy test last night (predictor test from Asda so its a cheapish one) - and got the faintest of lines (I mean, really really faint). 
I told my DH that it was a negative, because I don't want to build his hopes up. Did another this morning, and there is a faint line but a little darker than yesterday (still REALLY faint).
I am 6dp3dt today.
Absolutely terrified that this is a false result because they are dodgy tests. I really am.
Off to superdrug now to buy myself a selection of early/sensitive tests to see if I get the same on them. Just very scary...

xxx


----------



## Journey99

Jenny -  Did you do a trigger shot?  Hopefully you are pregnant but 6days seems a bit early and I would worry the trigger might still be in there. Can't remember how long they said it stays in your system.  When is your OTD?


----------



## Salsa1

I hardly dare write this as I'm so disbelieving, but I did the test this morning and its a BFP!
Last night had terrible cramps and was sure it was all over.  Still feel sore today but keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## emmab81

Hi i was just after peoples advice. I stupidly tested a few days early. The instructions says disregard any result after 3 minutes. A line did appear but it appeared about 1 maybe 2 minutes after the time limit and now i am thinking, did it just take a bit longer to show or was it an evap line. Actually feel sick now thinking i have my hopes worked up and it will be all for nothing. Am telling myself off and saying i just need to test again tomorrow but am now scared.


----------



## tattybear

Hey Ladies,

I hope I am ok to join you all. I am once again finding myself in the 2ww. My OTD is this Friday (22nd June 2012). I had a frozen cycle with 2 x 5 day blastocysts, the transfer was last wednesday. My last cycle was a fresh one and ended up with a BFP but lost the twins at 6wks & 8wks. That was the first time out of 4 treatments where I have had a BFP. So this 2ww is killing me! Im absolutely terrified of it not working! We also dont have any frozen ones left and would struggle to afford more treatment. We have already sperm shared and egg shared so i cant get anymore discounted treatment either. Im worrying myself stupid because I now know more than ever how precius a pregnancy is. The only thing ive done different this time to all my others is carried on as normal, ive worked through the 2ww and been shopping, cinema, walking etc..... I just figured nothng ive tried has worked so tried to act normally to focus my mind, not thats its helping!!!!
Sorry this post is so long!
Im working tomorrow but then off on Friday so will go for the blood test at 9am and then phone them at 1:30pm for the result. Ive not had any symptoms apart from yesterday (6dp5dt) when I had really strong period pain/ache, its calmed down today again though. No sore boobs, no sickness no nothing. I didnt have any symptoms in my last pregnancy but obviously that was a weak pregnancy so maybe that was why and I had problems with my numbers doubling right from the very beginning.

Anyway sorry to ramble, I think talking to people who are also pulling their hair out with worry might help somehow! Anyone else got no symptoms?

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## tattybear

emmab81 said:


> Hi i was just after peoples advice. I stupidly tested a few days early. The instructions says disregard any result after 3 minutes. A line did appear but it appeared about 1 maybe 2 minutes after the time limit and now i am thinking, did it just take a bit longer to show or was it an evap line. Actually feel sick now thinking i have my hopes worked up and it will be all for nothing. Am telling myself off and saying i just need to test again tomorrow but am now scared.


Hi, An evap lines tends to have no colour and be sort of like a greyish watermark, if the faint line is tinged with blue or pink (dependant on which colour your test should be) then I would hope its a BFP. My only advice is going and getting another test. I can highly recommend the first response ones. I bought some yesterday from boots as they are £2 off. On my last pregnancy the first test i did took a little longer to come up. I hope for you it is a BFP but only another test or waiting until OTD will tell you, good luck  xx


----------



## tattybear

Salsa1 said:


> I hardly dare write this as I'm so disbelieving, but I did the test this morning and its a BFP!
> Last night had terrible cramps and was sure it was all over. Still feel sore today but keeping fingers crossed...


I hope its a BFP for you xxx


----------



## tattybear

jennyes2011 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Just a quick post. Decided to do a pregnancy test last night (predictor test from Asda so its a cheapish one) - and got the faintest of lines (I mean, really really faint).
> I told my DH that it was a negative, because I don't want to build his hopes up. Did another this morning, and there is a faint line but a little darker than yesterday (still REALLY faint).
> I am 6dp3dt today.
> Absolutely terrified that this is a false result because they are dodgy tests. I really am.
> Off to superdrug now to buy myself a selection of early/sensitive tests to see if I get the same on them. Just very scary...
> 
> xxx


Hey, Im not sure how long trigger shots take to get out of your system, I hope its a BFP for you. If you really cant wait for OTD then all I can recommend is buying more tests, I used an asda one when i was pregnant and the line was soooooo faint i could hardly see it but on a first response it came up straight away so perhaps try a different brand. Fingers crossed its a BFP 
 xxxx


----------



## emmab81

Thanks for the reply. It was pink for sure. I am just going to have to wait. 1 more day is nothing after waiting 2 weeks. I am going to try not think about it. My only negative side is i read to much on google and read the bad bits!


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi ladies,

I have been posting on the FET board. Been for mt beta this morning and waiting for the result, soooooooooo unbelievably nervous!

Came on here to occupy my mind for a bit. In a few hours I will either be the happiest I have ever been or totally and utterly devastated, please god let it be the former!

Good luck to everyone on the dreaded 2ww treadmill!

Happy vibes and positve thoughts!

Fizzwizz xx


----------



## emmab81

Good luck Fizzwizz!  

Just done another test and it couldnt of come up any clearer. Looks like a BFP for me. OTD is tomorrow so only a day early so i cant see it being wrong?

Hope everyone over the next few weeks is as lucky as this. xxxxx


----------



## KateBoothby

Congratulations Emma and Good luck Fizz Wizz!!!


----------



## jennyes2011

Hello,
Gone a bit   today after getting those faint lines.
I didn't have a trigger shot as I am on a FET so it's not that.
Been googling though and a lot of people have said they are bad for evap lines. Had a look at my tests again this evening, and the one that looked a bit darker from this morning is just dark on one side now.
Plus I did a superdrug test and got a negative - although it was only a dribble (sorry if TMI) - and only for about 5-6 seconds instead of the 10, also it was my second of the day. 

So had a brief moment where I allowed myself to get excited now just back to the usual numb and waiting feeling!!

Going to do a test in the morning (a FRER) - it will be 7dp3dt tomorrow (well at least at 1:30PM).

What happened Fizzwizz!! 
Congratulations Emma!!!!


----------



## LINDY15

Hi Ladies,
I'm 9 days into my 2ww and as usual around day 8-9 I'm buckling and starting to wonder about the result. 
this is my 4th ICSI cycle, 1st two were BFN's, 3rd BFP but missed miscarriage, 
so been through this 2ww and the first week is usually fine, 2nd week I'm eyeing up the pregnancy tests.
so have joined you all for some sanity. .I'm not working at the moment which is great in one way because i can put my feet up, 
but the days are very long. time will tell, but really hoping this is our time.
anyhow, reading your posts helps !!!
wishing you all the very best of luck !!
Lindy x


----------



## sarahp1977

hi peoples 
this is my first ever round of ivf i am currently on day 5pt and really dont know wot to think, one minute im absoloutley fine then the next i feel negative and disappointed because im  to frightened to get my hopes up i have all sorts of pains cramps bloatedness sore boobs sickness you name it, this site is a godsend and makes me feel like im not the only one going through this , i was told to test at day twelve but dont think i will be able to wait that long how early can i test?


----------



## shelleysugar

Dear all
It was another bfn for me.  AF arrived today to put the final nail in the coffin.  It's time for a stimulated cycle for me.

Good luck and babydust to all still on the 2WW.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Martha Moo

Welcome to the thread our new ladies, especially Tattybear 

emma  for OTD tomorrow

Jenny with no trigger its sounding like a BFP    

Have a good evening ladies

Donna Marie


----------



## jennyes2011

I did a FRER this evening and was stark white 
I think it was just a false positive.


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi Jenny, it's very early and taking a test not the first wee of the day would probably be negative. I would recommend having a good night sleep (I know that's probably impossible  and testing in the morning. Fingers crossed for you. Kate xxxx


----------



## jennyes2011

Thanks Kate - I think I will try that x hard to feel much hope after 2 failed cycles


----------



## tattybear

Shelleysugar, im so sorry honey, I hope your time will come on the next go! Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi DM, can I join this thread. .i had my first ICSI and ET , dont know the short code but had one blastocyst grade 3 and whatvthey called nearly a blstocyst out back in on Monday 18th June and my OTD is Friday 29 th June?
Trying so hard to be positive but up one minute down the next.

Massive congrats to all the BFP's and love and   to the BFN's.

 for us all and good luck with and tests tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Macca77

morning all

Nice to see you on this thread mrs shiny, sorry to hear that you are feeling up and down. I went out yesterday and visited family and felt so much better as it took my mind of it for a while. Try to plan a couple of things to do to help you.

Sorry for your news shellysugar  

hi sarahp - the symptoms aren't nice are they, i'm trying not to think to much into them but its hard at times. I was given 12 days until my test date (which is the 28th June) but not sure when the trigger injection will be out of your system??

good luck to everyone taking the test today


----------



## jennyes2011

I've decided not to test anymore (by persuasion of my husband) - until Saturday.
I am getting negative - so going to wait. I have to say that my husband just doesn't get it sometimes - last night he started accusing me of not relaxing enough - saying that it has effected the chances!!!!!! Basically blaming me  He can be so difficult sometimes its unbelievable.

Welcome Mrs shiny 

Jenny xxx


----------



## tattybear

My test is tomorrow, no sore boobs, no sickness :s anyone else got any symptoms? x


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi Tattybear,

I still have slightly sore boobs but I am 7dp3dt today. Otherwise nothing much.
Are you on a FET? 

Jenny xxx


----------



## emmab81

Hi Tattybear

I got my official BFP this morning! And just to give you some hope i have had no symptoms. My boobs are fine, i only had cramps a few days after egg collection which i got on my last cycle as well so having no symptoms is not a bad thing. I thought it had not worked as nothing. Not even any implantation bleeding which i had been praying for the last 2 weeks so i was convinced i had failed. I     that you get a good result tomorrow xx


----------



## Frangipanii

Morning,

Feel a bit lost on here now but I am going to try and catch up.

*Jennyes2011* - you Not so DH is hardly helping you relax by stating that is he, it is obviously emotional for all parties but that is harsh. Ignore him. Testing early is never good, I know cos I did it 1st treatment. the way I see it is when you get your positive you still have to wait anyway for scan so bringing it forward could just make it harder. Try and distract yourself. And dont listen to him!

*Macca77* - my DH is of the same thought of you - try and plan things to do - it does work. I like it! Supposedly it take eight days for trigger shot to leave system.

*Mrs Shiney * - Welcome, - that up and down feeling sounds very familiar! especially at the moment!

*Shelleysugar* - sorry to hear your news, devastated for you.

*Emmab81 * CONGRATULATIONS! 
 - so very pleased for you!

*Fizzwizz* - any news from you! Got my fingers crossed for you!

Welcome to all newbies, fingers crossed for everyone!

AFM - not feeling as much, I have sore nipples, a little pulling on the bladder, and a bit sick , exhausted and always hungry! - so I could toss a coin - no idea! Four more sleeps to go! driving myself mental although perhaps not as mental as the last tx's. similar symptoms I think but could be meds so who knows. Not feeling negative just dont feel anything! well apart from nervous!

Anyway must go get some food! hope everyone has a nice day and keeps away from the poas's! it dont help your sanity!


----------



## sarah82

Hi,
Shelleysugar, i am so sorry, i can't imagine how you're feeling, I hope you are coping, and just looking to the future, but i feel so sad for you..
Mrs shiny!! Yay! a familiar face! Hello, how are you feeling what are you thinking?
Journey, how are you today??

Macca, my dh is exactly the same too! Waitingx, on the advice of my mother I did an early clear blue test on the morning of 3dpt of a 3dt to ensure all the HGC trigger shot had left my body, it had, not a trace remained....so....
Hope, yes it was truly madly deeply on radio 2 on monday afternoon, did we cry at the exact same time i wonder - i thoroughly alarmed my DH!!!

After my crying Monday, i had a normal tues, i had a wednesday where i spent the whole day wanting to drop dead from exhaustion....SO tired!!!!
today seems normal,


----------



## Mrs shiny

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages. I do feel a lot better today. Took my dog out for a really good walk this morning which was great, apart from the rain!! 
Have got things planned for the next few days and thinking about going bak to work next week as may help the week go quicker! What does e evryone else think and what has everyone else done?

Love,    and   to everyone xxxxx


----------



## sarah82

Hi mrs shiny, im back at work already, but the woman i nanny for is very understanding and making sure i don't do too much....  i gave it till day 5 then thought, they have either firmly implanted or stopped growing and we might welll need the cash for a second go!!!!!!
What is your work? Journey from 'our' group is on here too.xxxxx


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi Sarah, I work as a pharmaceutical rep so I actually make my own appointments do I can take it easy. I do a bit if driving but only to and from the hospitals so I an just make sure I am not driving all over the place. My otd is next Friday so I will be +7 days from ET so if they are going to have bedded in they will have by then, so think I will go back or I will drive myself crazy sitting in 
High journey, hope you are ok 
Love and   to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Journey99

Hello my lovelies! I'm here! I'm just waiting for my taxi...can't wait for our flight tomorrow. I'm 4dp3dt nothing to report except a big case of the stinky windy pops and the sorest ( . Y . )s in the world. So much so I can't sleep on my tummy and only take my sports bra off to sleep. I don't like cyclogest!


----------



## sarah82

Journey, have a fun holiday!!! Mine are not very sore at all, i think they hurt when i have progesterone and then in wears off, i was sooo stupidly tired yesterday, that was weird, but nothing else, except my crying day 6dp....
Mrs shiny, yes, i think it's a good idea, partly because i'm thinking, if im not pregnant i will have wasted a weeks holiday for nothing, dh is working, friends are working, don't want to do too many fun things just in case!!! stands to reason, especially if you can control your busy - ness at work!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs shiny

I agree Sarah and I will just take it easy and try and not get stressed. Oh journey a holiday sounds amazing, have a lovely time  
I have had sore boo s but it does come and go, I too can't sleep on my tummy as feel like my boobs will explode 
Love and   and   to everyone xxxx


----------



## Hope.x

Hi All! 😃

I do believe we were both crying at the same time, Sarah82! Haha. I too use to be a Nanny, during my first icsi cycle I went straight back to work and I got a BFP 😃. 

Happy Holiday Journey! I'd love a holiday. 

Jennyes2011, chin up. DH is properly just frustrated because he can't make it all better for you, DH's must feel so helpless. Oh and I too had my FET done at 1.30pm  Think I'm going to test tomorrow 8dp5dt!!?!? I know people might say it's silly but the tests in my draw are screaming at me!

I know I've missed lots of people out but it's difficult to respond on my phone! (sorry)

Hope everyone is ok. 

I have achey boobs but mine are only small so I only notice when I touch then! I haven't eating much, I feel nauseous. I'm covered in spots and I'm very restless and so hot through the night....these are all signs for me that AF is on her way! I have felt so tired but like I couldn't sit still today, I've kept busy which has helped massively.
.....x


----------



## Hope.x

Apologies for awful grammar and spelling! My phone is really testing my Patience! x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say  tomorrow for Tattybear and Hannah12      for you both

 all around

Donna Marie


----------



## Hannah72

Hello to all you lovely ladies - welcome newbies, congratulations to all the recent BFP and sorry to anyone with a BFN   

Well Ladies, after thinking all week it hadn't worked because i haven't had any symptoms and crying my eyes out, plus telling DH and Mum it hadn't worked, just got a positive on one of those cheap urine strip test   

I honestly thought it hadn't worked.  Stopped taking my meds, very silly I know but i just thought, no point as i'm not feeling anything so why continue to take them  

Anyway it is a very, very faint line but i can see something and tested this evening, which isn't meant to be as good as testing first thing in the morning, so will try again tomorrow just to make sure I'm not going   plus I have a blood test booked for 12.30pm.

Oh and for the record, I have no sore boobs, no sickness, a little cramping - that's all.  

H xx


----------



## Hope.x

Hannah12...Yay! 😃..x


----------



## Frangipanii

Congratulations Hannah! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bikershaz

Hi Ladies hope you dont mind me joining you

I am on my 2ww I had Blastosist transfer done on Saturday so official test date is 28th seems sooooo far away

Hope everyone is ok

Sharon x


----------



## Frangipanii

Welcome bikershaz, hope u get a bfp. Trick is to keep busy. But it is easier said then done. 
X


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations to emmab81 and Hannah12!  I've only read back a couple of pages so apologies if I've missed out any other recent BFPs.

Welcome Bikershaz.  The time will crrraaawwwllll.  I keep looking at my fertility app on my phone hoping it's magically changed and I'm more dpos than I was half an hour ago!

I am 5dpo with no trigger shot or other meds and I'm getting lots of twinges in my lower abdomen area, where I'd usually get period pain.  I'm trying not to read anything into this, but of course I am.  

I'm getting a little irritated by women who have had babies thinking they know best.  Like my mother in law who asks me for the test result every time she sees me, and claims she 'just knew' the morning after sex.  And who poo-pooed my twinges.  And the colleague who 'just knew' because she felt full.  And tells me not to worry about eating good food and reducing activity because she got pregnant twice while eating crap and running around like a bluearsed fly.  Nothing to do with the fact that she had a husband on board for regular sex, so didn't have to maximise her few chances of trying.

I know it's my fault for telling people about the IUI, but I had to tell some people because I needed cover at work and the MIL to watch the children while I went away.  


I have a dilemma for next week.  I am due to go on the annual school trip to the zoo.  It shouldn't be too strenuous - there'll be loads of staff and not many kids (I work in special needs), and it'll mostly be an amble through the zoo with hopefully no kids running off(!)  None of the staff going know I have had the IUI and I have no intention of telling them.  On one hand, I'm really looking forward to it because I love the zoo, it's my only jolly this year, and it might take my mind off things for a day.  On the other hand, I'm worried that I will do something to ruin my chances.  I can't decide whether to cry off it or not.  Any advice?


----------



## Hope.x

Welcome Bikershaz

Incywincy, this is totally up to you. I went back to my nannying job, looking after 2 under 3s, after my first cycle, although I did take it extra careful and I didn't lift if I could help it. I have a DS from that cycle  
I have been out and about the last to days and it has done my mind the world of good. I had to go Socatots on Tuesday (5dpt) and to get out of the more strenuous parts I complained of backache!

Ps. I think I have a fainty, not getting hopes up, as this is when I started to bleed in January. 
8dpt. 

Keep calm, carry on. 
and think of only my lunch date today!

How's everyone else? 

Good luck. Lots of love...x


----------



## Frangipanii

Morning!

I have to say *IncyWincy* - i wouldnt do anything you'd regret. I tend to be a little cautious however you know your own work - for me if you could minimise any risk then go! Cos ZOOOOOs are great! Minimise risk, relax and GO! As for annoying people - what about the comment 'oh I knew someone who had IVF then got pregnant naturally, i bet that happens to you'. my thoughts> 'oh I am sorry have you been into my ladies bits and seen my lack of tubes or have you been there for the last eleven years of ttc! ' and why do people think that it is great to comment on how many people they know who have had IVF and it was successful! Dont get me wrong i love reading stories on here but otherwise I dont want to know! Fortunatly people around me have GOT it now! Oh an dont get me started about women having children like monkeys eat bananas! ok think I need a chill pill today ha ha! Maybe doing my pessaries whilst watching Jezza is not such a good idea this morning!

*Hope.x* OMG how are you feeling! cannot believe you tested. Not that I have not been tempted, are you glad you have or not! I have everything crossed for you. It is only 3 sleeps til otd so it could well be spot on! xxxxxx
Anyone got OTD today!?

AFM - boobs feel like something else! sore and just not mine! Tummy a bit delicate but nothing exciting. Feel similar to last two bfps i think but who knows! trying not to speculate too much! DH came out with a great comment this morning - 'this ivf is ok bar the lack of sex!' - cannot really repeat my reply but something along the lines of 'well dont bloody look at me'!
Been reading lots of stories about people who have had recurrent m/c ( like me) and have immune testing and been given a different protocol and had success, so nice to read. So I am hoping the clexane, predisolone, and intrepid solution etc is going to make all the difference. Although the clexane makes my tummy look like a purple punch bag! ugh! 
Nothing planned today, was going to watch the Olympic torch but it is far to wet to stand out there today. I am sure I will see it at the opening ceremony so not so bothered. Going to stay in and watch some Harry Potter - or sleep which is what Harry Potter usually does too me., this treatment has made me me so tired! But I will go and take my dogs out to make sure there is some nice blood flow going on! 
Hope all is well with everyone! love and babydust to all!


----------



## jennyes2011

Fantastic Hannah - gives me hope 

I tested this morning on a FRER, and it was negative (8dp3dt) - but then I looked after the 10 minutes and I thought I could see a really, really, really, faint line. Then I pulled out my negative FRER from the bin from the night before last - so I could compare, and there was a very faint line on it  

These peesticks are p**ing me off!!

Jenny xx


----------



## bikershaz

Morning Ladies

Waitingx I know what you mean about your tummy mine has holes and is blue from the Clexane
I am also doing another injection in my   every 4 days well trying to this is what happened on my last one on wednesday 

it wasnt funny well maybe a little haha 
dp was away for a couple of days and I needed to do a injection in my   firstly I asked my daughter to help she is 19, well firstly her not being able to put the needle in.......... then her rolling on the bed laughing as I am trying to use the mirror to do the injection myself.... the needle not wanting to go in 5 prick marks later on my   finally manage to get the needle in then having the needle hanging out when my daughter finally manages to stop laughing she eventually manages to push the plunger for the liquid to go in wow I have this to look forward to again on  Sunday lol

Not really sure how we are supposed to feel on the 2ww as the tablets pessaries and injections all give off pregnancy signs

o well only another 6 days to wait   


thinking about everyone on their 2ww and congratuations to you all who have got their bfp hope to see lots more   


Sharon x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Hannah12  on your BFP

Bikershaz welcome honey lots of  coming your way

Incywincy, welcome honey lots of luck for the 2ww you might want to pop over and join the ladies testing around you test date on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289630.20 as this thread will close before your OTD

Tattybear thinking of you

Have a good day ladies

Donna


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi everyone
Massive   Hannah 12, you must be just so excited. When will you have your first scan to see your little beauty.

Bikershaz, hope your little ones is settling in nicely. 

Well George and Mildred have been in since Monday and so    they are settling in well because I find out today that my other 7 embryos did not make it to freezing so this is our only hope. We are self funding so agreed that we can only do this one cycle, so please any extra prayers for George and Mildred would be appreciated 

Sorry for the lack of personals but not in best form after getting the letter about my embryos.

Love,  ,  and   to us all xxx


----------



## tattybear

Hey ladies, thank you for the support. We got a BFP!!!! Levels are 187 (9dp5dt FET). Im so happy but so terrified because in january we lost twins. I just hope this time my levels double as they should and my baby/babies grow strong and perfect xxxxxxxxxxxx thank you so so much to those who sent me positive thoughts. X. X.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Tattybear, i am so so happy for you and       so much for you that they are with you for the 9 months

Are clinic rechecking the hcg 

Donna Marie


----------



## tattybear

Donna Marie said:


> Hi
> 
> Tattybear, i am so so happy for you and      so much for you that they are with you for the 9 months
> 
> Are clinic rechecking the hcg
> 
> Donna Marie


Thank you  yes i have to go back in 1 week for them to be checked again xx


----------



## Hope.x

Tattybear...Yay! 😃

Waiting, I wish I hadn't done it. I have a lots of 'symptoms' but each can be explained. My DH smiled but he won't get his hopes up until its a thick full BFP. I have a pain on my right side, it goes down my leg at times, I'm chilling on the sofa but I am nervous. 

Hoping everyone is doing ok..x


----------



## Frangipanii

*Tatty Bear*, very big congratulations for you! 

*Hopex * - Hang in their - only three sleeps til you can do it for real! And I have heard of that pain from women who have had successful pregnancies, chin up at least you know that it is more than likely going to be a big fat positive! love to you xx

*Mrs Shiny * - sorry to hear about your embryos - I have my fingers crossed that this will be the bfp for you! much love!

Lets get some PMA going people! think - *'our embyies can do it!'*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope.x

Waiting, your a sweetheart 💗

Stickiness and Baby Dust..x


----------



## sarahp1977

hey ladies 

not doing to good to day you cant help but feel negative , spent most of yesterday stuffing my face and then spent most of the late evening being sick (i was retching quite hard hope this wont affect my embies to much) after suffering from every symptom going i now have nothing apart from feeling a little queasy and hungry i did do a pee stick late last night aswell and it was negative but then i am only 6dpt is this normall? help i cant stand it any more the wait is just killing me .


----------



## Hannah72

Hi everyone - quick update from me.  Went for my blood test this afternoon to confirm hcg level - came back very low at 27  so not looking good i'm afraid - i'm 11dp3dt today - having a second test on Monday to see if the numbers double. 

I'm not getting my hopes up with such a low beta - have to wait and see what happens on Monday.  

Tatty bear   Your hcg levels are great - I'm sure everything will be just fine honey.  Good luck for the scan.

Mrs Shiny - I have everything crossed for you hun.  Will   for G & M to grow and grow.  Take it easy.

Love and baby dust to everyone  .  Wish you all the best of luck for your test dates.

H xx


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi everyone, 

Hannah12- keep the faith sending you lots of   and 

Sarahp1977, I have been stuffing my face since ET and I am only 4 days after transfer. 

Tatty bear,   I am so happy for you and 

Hopex, 3 sleeps, so exciting so hope you have a few things planned so the time flies for you hom 

Waitingx, I am with you, we all need to be strong and positive. We are so hard on ourselves and we are going though an amazing but very traumatic journey and we kick ourselves when we feel down.

Sending us all lots of love,  ,   and  . Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LINDY15

Congrats Tattybear ! absolutley brilliant news !
hannah , hang in there. 
MY OTD is Monday and tested this morning and it's negative. am absolutely devastated. 
after 4 ICSI cycles and completely putting our lives on hold I'm going through the 'why us' emotions.
haven't told DH as He never likes us testing early but I had to prepare myself for bad news on monday if it was going to happen.
In the end it's better for him as at least I will be a little bit more composed and he won't have to worry too much about me when he heads off to work.
I just don't know if I can do anymore cycles.

Congrats to everyone else who tested positive and  to those who tested negative or feel negative.
Lindy xxx


----------



## Hannah72

Lindy15 - you might have a late implantation.  Some woman don't get a positive until OTD so please hang in there.  Have everything crossed for a positive  

Hxx


----------



## LINDY15

Thanks Hannah, 
will stay off the Booze til monday just in case 
hope the HCG levels increase 3 fold for you, positive thoughts 
x


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi everyone,

Lindy15, 2 days can make a massive difference to your hcg levels. So keep with the positive thoughts. Sending you loads of   and  

Hope everyone else is ok and keeping busy.

I have until Friday for my otd and has not been too bad for now!!! Sure by middle of next week I will be pulling my hair out.  . 
As for symptoms, I can't really pinpoint anything major apart from swollen tender boobies. Did have period like pains for the first three days after out back but not much now!
I have put at least one thing in my diary for each day to try and focus on something else. Don't know if it's me nestling, or just hoping I have the nestling instinct as changed my bedroom yesterday so spent most of the day looking for new bedding, curtains etc and then spent last night changing it all, it looks fab. Today, I have just ordered some fitted bedroom furniture for my 12 year olds room. took my DH with me so I did not agree to everything and he did the agreeing for me, doh!! Oh well at least he wil have an amazing bedroom even though I am now skint!

Massive  and   to anyone who is testing tomorrow. 

Sending lots of love,  ,   and   to us all on this hard  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LINDY15

Thanks Mrs Shiny !
funny, all this week I was going insane wishing my days away, now that I have 2 days to go I wish i was back to the beginning !!!
good to have things organised every day. Also I downloaded Zita West pos transfer meditiation type thing. it's expensive
but It definitely relaxed me and made me think positively. which makes me think, maybe I need to do another session !!!
have a lovely positive day all..
Lindy xxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Afternoon, ladies!
*Hannah and Lindy* -dont give up hope yet, heard lots of stories where bfn go to bfp and hcg's increase from low readings! And I am not just giving you lip service I really have read lots of stories! I know how difficult it is and I am thinking of you both!
*Shiny* - I like the way you are keeping busy - I am trying to do the same although at a bit of a loss today as my DH and his best mate are decorating I am have no one to play out with. My Mums gone to the Athletics with my Dad and my friends do my head in during IVF! My fault not theirs! The thought of shopping for toothpicks would appeal to me right now!
*Sarahp1977* - stay away from the pee sticks, it is far too early! Have a look at link if you want to, although dont take it as exact as people often have late implanters etc! http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer
*Hopex* - how are you doing today - any more poas! Only two sleeps to go! or forty hours as my hubby keeps telling me!
AFM - bit of a low morning but think that is the nausea rearing its ugly head. Looked back over all my symptoms from last cycle and they are pretty much the same bar a few things. All were bfps. but didnt last so fingers crossed this goes differently!
anyway love and sticky baby dust to all!

waiting x

/links


----------



## bikershaz

Hi everyone

waitingx thanks for the link I found that quite interesting   

Sarah1977 I have just sent you a text hope your doing ok  

Hopex hope your doing ok not long now   

Tatty Bear congratulations   

Mrsshiny fingers crossed for you   

Lynday15 have pm you   

Hannahh those figures dont seem too bad praying they are doubling now   

sorry if i have missed anyone

Sharon x


----------



## Hope.x

Hi ya! 

Lindy15 and Sarahp1977 stay strong girls and Hannah, praying your numbers increase Hun. 💗💗💗

Loving the keeping busy ideas MrsShiny 😃 I'm ok Bikershaz, We've come to Broadstairs and the day has flown by, so happy to see its gone 3pm! 😄

I have been feeling down, sicky and achey but I'm having a good day today as far as thinking about it all. 

2 more sleeps Waiting.x Eeek! 

How are you all? 

...so much respect and love for you strong ladies✨Baby Dust✨


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi Lindy - same thing happened to us this morning Big Fat Negative   x we also have our blood test Monday. This is our third transfer (a FET) - we have male factor problems. Beginning to wonder if this will ever work for us. We are switching clinics now.
Did you use a really sensitive test like First Response? 

Jenny xxx


----------



## Hope.x

Jenny and Lindy I too had a negitive this morning, FRER! 
It's not over it it's over, roll on Monday. 
Wishing us all heaps of luck...x💗x


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi Hope x Yeah we used a FRER too x Not feeling too hopeful but there's still some there. I'm  for all 3 of us


----------



## sarahp1977

girlies  
hellooo have got to say wot a difference 24hrs make ive had agreat day today with family    bless them dont know who is more excited went to the park with my niece and nephew and played power rangers with my nephew bless him am stay firmley awy from chemists now untill next saturday,thankyou all so much for your support 

sarahxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LINDY15

Sarah, great that you got away and the key is to keep busy busy busy.. and step away from the pee sticks.. practise what I preach methinks  
jenny and hope, I used some boots early response sticks, we don't have much choice out here in the middle east will have to go on the prowl for more and will get clearblue or FR ones this time. 
Waiting -  I really really hope this one sticks, knowing what it's like to go through a BFP and then miscarriage only once, i can only think you are so strong and this/these embie/s will want to hang around, they'd be fools not to !
Sharon, thanks so much for your PM, really helps. 
signing off for the night, so good luck to those testing tomorrow and have a lovely sleep everyone 
  
Lindy x


----------



## Bella36

Hello ladies
Could I join this thread please.
ET on 16/6/12 OTD 28/6/12. First cycle of IVF.

Wishing everyone lots of luck

Claire x


----------



## meaths00

Hi every1, my name is Sarah & I am new to this site. I am currently on the 2ww, blood test on Friday 29th June. I had 5 fertilised using ICSI, 2 implanted & 2 frozen. I have google'd every possible sign/symptom and have found best information on this site! So far my treatment has gone smoothly but the waiting is harder than I thought! Desperate to test but I know it will be negative as its too early! 
Its so nice to read the posts & know im not alone on this ride!
Wishing every1 lots of luck


----------



## sarahp1977

meaths 00 welcome you will get all the support you need on here its great and someone is always around for some helpfull advice  
and 
bella 36 we are the same i had et on the 16th  with 3 embies back , its also my first round this 2ww is a killer but this is the place to be if  you need some one to talk to or you can pm me .
to all testing over the next day or so good luck

sarahxxxx


----------



## meaths00

Donna Marie said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th June,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Ali80, , 1st June,
> Micheleclaw, IMSI, 1st June,
> chloe l, ICSI, 1st June,
> Bisdil, ICSI, 1st June,
> Dippers, ICSI, 1st June,
> Sienna77, ICSI, 2nd June,
> BooBoo13, ICSI, 2nd June,
> jay 2311, DEIVF, 2nd June,
> Loobieloo2, ICSI, 3rd June,
> pinot, IVF, 3rd June,
> jess 0x0, DEIVF, 4th June,
> MJ in London, FET, 4th June,
> hopepaige, IVF, 5th June,
> Sandra74, IUI, 6th June,
> Lexsan, FET, 6th June,
> InfinityStorm, ICSI, 6th June,
> xoxkelz, FET, 6th June,
> Faiith, IVF, 6th June,
> suzloukel, ICSI, 6th June,
> JessicaUK123, ICSI, 7th June,
> RSH0308, , 7th June,
> hopewishpray, ICSI, 7th June,
> mrsc75, IVF, 7th June,
> sararenee, FET, 7th June,
> k25, IVF, 8th June,
> kelly lou, FET, 8th June,
> jojo34, ICSI, 8th June,
> KateBoothby, ICSI, 8th June,
> Provence13, FET, 8th June,
> cornish cath, DFET, 8th June ,
> Loopee8, IVF, 9th June,
> Michimoo, ICSI, 9th June,
> FreckleGiraffe, IUI, 9th June,
> MonieH, ICSI, 9th June,
> Cutiepie, ICSI, 10th June,
> Stormie Chick, FET, 10th June,
> jean989708, , 11th June,
> Widy, ICSI, 11th June,
> AngeinParis, IVF, 12th June,
> Ruu, DEIVF, 13th June,
> Petal38, IVF, 13th June,
> Shuggy76, ICSI, 13th June,
> Fayec1976, IVF, 15th June,
> Helss, ICSI, 15th June,
> Narnea, , 15th June,
> Just40, IVF, 15th June,
> Mandy39, IVF, 15th June,
> lilly...., , 15th June,
> Helss, IVF, 15th June,
> Babyjellybaby, ICSI, 16th June,
> Nicola22, ICSI, 16th June,
> mrslab, ICSI, 16th June,
> ShelleySugar, Nat IUI, 17th June,
> michelle.v, , 17th June,
> SarahG90, Clomid, 19th June,
> Charlie 'N' Bec, IVF, 19th June,
> Salsa1, , 20th June,
> magsandemma, FET, 20th June,
> bonniebelle, IVF, 20th June,
> sammyjoe, DIUI, 20th June,
> emmab81, IVF, 21st June,
> Hannah12, IVF, 22nd June,
> Tattybear, FET, 22nd June,
> Hope.x, FET, 25th June,
> Waitingagain, FET, 25th June ,
> Leah66, IVF, 26th June,
> Sarah82, ICSI, 27th June,
> Journey99, IVF, 28th June,
> princess79, ICSI, 28th June,
> Macca77, IVF, 28th June,
> hellokitty, ICSI, 28th June,
> Bikershaz, IVF, 28th June,
> Miainlondon, IVF, 29th June,
> mrs shiny, ICSI, 29th June,
> meaths00, ICSI, 29th June,
> Jafall, ICSI, 30th June,
> MsK, FET,  ,
> 
> [/csv]​


​


----------



## Hope.x

Meaths00 and Bella36, welcome girls! I have also found this site helpful and comforting, the ladies on here 'get it' and are so supportive. 

Waiting, Jenny and I all test tomorrow, Gulp!! 

How are you all? 

We are on our way home from Broadstairs, it was lovely doing something relaxing that took my mind off all my 'symptoms'. I don't seem to be having any cramps, I have been having hot sweats during the night, and I feel sick after eating. There has been a bug going round here though and my DS was sick yesterday. 
On Friday I had a really bad pain in my side, hip and goin, it lasted hours but it went by Saturday morning and I haven't had it since. Has anyone else had that type of pain? 

💗Love💗, 🍀Luck🍀 and ✨Baby Dust✨


----------



## jennyes2011

BFN on FRER for me this morning. Negative cycle for us AGAIN!! Now we're hoping for 4th time lucky!

Hope - those symptoms sound promising. I was getting cramps and shooting pains up to a few days ago but now they've stopped. 

Hi to Sarah and Bella - and good luck 

Jenny xxx


----------



## Bella36

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.

Thank you Sarah, we had one put back on the 16th (one is all we had!!) 
Have remained reasonably calm up to now, but now the start of the week is approaching, I'm a little anxious!!

Hope you're ok
Claire xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

A warm welcome to Bella36 and Meaths00 sending you both  

Jenny so so sorry to read of your BFN     is today OTD 

Hope.x and Waitingagainx wishing you both lots of luck for OTD tomorrow      

lots of        and  all around 

Donna


----------



## LINDY15

So so sorry Jenny to hear about your BFN.
cry all you want, swear all you want and when you come out the other side you can think about the next steps. 

Lindy xx


----------



## bikershaz

Sorry to hear your bfn Jenny we are all her for you x


----------



## jennyes2011

Thank you so much x
Lindy - you are right. That's just what I need to do ! Already finding myself trying to plan.. but we need some time to come to terms and relax or we will crack up!
Tomorrow is OTD so there's that tiny, tiny bit of hope - but we are coming to terms with our BFN at the moment.
Jenny xxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Afternoon Ladies. 
Sorry to hear about your BFN  *Jenneys*, hope it changes by tomorrow! 
To ALL those in result limbo I am thinking of you, both me and DH are!  xxxxxxx
Thanks *Lindy * for your lovely comment! Made me cry in a nice way! How are you doing!?
*Hopex * How are you doing, not long to go, not sure what to say but with you in 'hope' !? X 
Welcome to *Claire and Sarah*! Sending you lots of sticky baby dust!
*Sharon* - glad you liked the link - there is plenty of info out there but not all of it is worth reading - you kinda got to use a sieve! Google - one of life's comforts and enemies!
*Sarah* - hope that you are staying away from those wee sticks! How are you feeling, are you having any symptoms! 
*Donna * - thanks again for all your hard work, and for your wishes for tomorrow! 
*Lindy* - fingers crossed for a change! 
*Mrs Shiny* - you been doing any more spending!? I can give you ideas if you want - I have plenty! 
*Hannah* - when is your next hcg test? Fingers crossed for you? X 
Sorry if I have missed anyone

Afm - Well feel sick, boobs soreish but not as sore as the other day, disgusting metallic taste in my mouth that I CANNOT get rid of, weeing lots but then drinking lots too, and omg the knicker watch is driving me crazy - my heart misses beats every time and it is so much worse when it is first one in the morning! Nerves are well and truly in my gut for tomorrow! I do have my hopes up but I know even if I get a BFP there is truly a LONG way to go, sorry I know it sounds awful but after last time etc I cannot take anything for granted. I have been out and bought hpt's to go with the one the clinic give me so we shall see. Hubby is still decorating - you'd think bad timing but I like that he is busy. Although wish he would stick to one room at a time rather that all the house! I live in a pit at the moment, but I am staying calm! We are desperate to move house and were sick of waiting for IVF to work so we decided to crack on with it!

Would just like to say thanks to all the support I have received and I would like to send you all lots and lots of love regardless of where you are in this and where you are going!


----------



## Hope.x

Ah Jenny, my heart goes out to you. I'm praying you get a BFP tomorrow. Am I right in thinking you have a 3dt? My Neighbour had a 3dt and had to wait 14days after transfer before testing. How long have you had to wait? I had my transfer on the 14th so I day to wait 11days before testing. 

Waiting, have you had any sharp groin/hip pains? I'm feeling very confident for you but you are right, there's a long way to go even if you do get a BFP. 
Can't believe we have one more sleep!! 
I have to wait until my DH gets home from work, don't think I can hold my first wee of the day! Do you think a regular wee will be ok!? Haha, I guess if it's worked it's worked. x

💗🍀✨


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Waiting you are more than welcome honey
I remember how hard the 2ww can be (and i am a serial early tester  ) i only wished that everyone could take away a bfp from this thread

Hopex first wee of the day is best, have you a sterile container or specimen bottle you can use and then just do the test when dh gets home 

Will pop in tomorrow afternoon to check how everyone is doing

meanwhile

 

all around

Donna


----------



## hellokitty

Haven't posted for a while but have been reading daily to find out how you wonderful ladies are doing? My heart goes out to all of you at this agonising time, where ever you are on your journey 💜

Afm I had 2 very fragmented embies put back on 16th, 3dt and OTD is 28th. I wanted to put some of my symptoms here to get people's opinions I'm literally driving myself insane(and DH! ). I had quite a lot of pulling type pain day 3-4 very similar to the end of my last 2ww when I lost the embies then, but apart from a few days of some cramp like pains I've had no other symptoms really, occasional bloating, especially in the evening some sore boobies but not too bad, unlike pms when you can't touch them! I suppose I'm a bit more thirsty than normal and sometimes my wee is a bit concentrated! And mood swings! Im a revolving door     
I was not very hopeful due to the nature of the embies, so I suppose what I'd like to know is do you think I should've bled a bit by now...? I'm a poas type girl and I know it's early but I have been having negative tests which I'm not surprised by, I think I just need a pat on the head and for someone to say "there, there it's ok!" DH is out watching footy again but I think he's in denial that it won't work

Thanks girls, sorry just venting a bit xxx


----------



## tattybear

Thinking of everyone and hoping you all get your BFPs which is the start of a healthy full term pregnancy  xxx


----------



## Hannah72

Hello girlies - how are you all keeping. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.

*jennyes2011*, *LINDY15* -      for a BFP tomorrow.

*Waitingx* - my next blood test is tomorrow.  for triple numbers  and I'm loving the sound of your symptoms  all sound positive to me  Good luck for tomorrow honey x

*Hope.x* - good luck for tomorrow honey 

*Sharon*. *Mrs Shiny*, *sarahp1977* - not too long now ladies. try and plan as many activities in the week to keep yourself busy - fingers crossed for you x

Welcome *Claire*, *Sarah*

*Donna* - thank you so much for your support and overseeing this great thread 

Wishing everyone else the best of luck 

AFM - 2nd Hcg test tomorrow - hoping the lil beanie is growing away and mummy can start relaxing. Will let you girlies know the outcome.

Hxx


----------



## tattybear

Hannah12 I will be thinking of you and hoping those numbers double!


----------



## Hannah72

Thanks Tattybear - same to you for your 2nd Hcg.  Going by your first beta I reckon you have a sticky bean.  You better get the scan booked!!!


----------



## Frangipanii

thanks Donna, Tattybear and hannah and hopex

Hopex i have had the 'odd' twinge which terrifies me but nothing else! Not sure going to sleep tonight! 
Seems like alot of us will know one way or anothe tomorrow! PMA LADIES! 

hellokitty, hang in there it is a bit early yet. I totally get the jist of what you are saying, I'd be in denial if i said I cannot relate! Ha ha.  X 

Talking about being a bit mental I seem to go a little crazy when having ivf for instance - I nearly shoplifted, as I put the shopping in my own bag and not the basket. Last night I put the milk in the cupboard, and found it there this morning therefore no cereal for me. And i salted the rice i was cooking before I washed it! So certainly plenty of craziness in my head. 
Anyway night all, will be up at 5am poas. So best get my head down. 
Love to Ye all.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hannah

thinking of you for tomorrow    

Donna


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi I am on the 2ww for our first round of IVF.
No symptoms to report but a few twinges around my bellybutton and down low on my tummy.
I had a 5 day blast transferred 7 days ago and the HPT is negative, hopefully I have just tested too soon.
Blood test on Wednesday 27/06/2012 to get my first Beta


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi everyone,

Jennie sorry about for news, hope today's otd proves to be good news 
Fatcassy, prob still bit early as I had day 5 blastocyst put back in last Monday and otd is this Friday, so not gonna test before or I will go mad  good luck and   for Wednesday
Waitingx , jenny2011 and lindie, and Hannah, big   and thoughts for this morning. Waiting fir your posts xxxx
Welcome all the new ladies and sorry no massive personals, just getting ready for work!

Afm, only 4 sleeps now til otd and started to feel like its dragging! Getting period like pains and my mood is up and down like a yoyo! My friend was trying to make me feel better by saying maybe I was doing too much by walking my did and I nearly riped her end off cos I read it like that would be to blame if I get a bfn!! Oh well she knows what I am going through so hopefully that makes up for a moody mate!!?

Well massive    and   to e evryone , ESP those ith otd today xxxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Morning, wont say a good morning as its bfn for us. Fresh cycle next. review appointment booked.  5th attempt coming soon. hope u other ladies did better! Good luck to the rest testing soon.  
Just goes to show symptoms CAN mean nothing. but no point crying over what you ain't got! Onwards and up wards. 
Love to all. x


----------



## bikershaz

Waitingx sorry to hear your news  

Sharonx


----------



## hellokitty

Waitingx so sorry about you're result, I know the feeling big hugs. Xx


----------



## Hope.x

Waiting, I can't believe it. I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm gutted for you 😔 
You are a strong woman, you have always kept such a positive vibe throughout this thread which has helped me so much...thank you.
I pray you get the BFP, healthy pregnancy and baby you deserve very soon. 
Sending you and your DH lots of love....💗

Today is my OTD, I still haven't done my test as DH is at work...x


----------



## bikershaz

Hopex Good luck with your test today praying you get a bfp

Sharonx


----------



## honey bee

Hi girls can I join in
We had egg collection 13th June..
Retrieved 14 eggs..
9 were suitable..
3 fertilised..
We then had transfer 15th June..
Going totally crazy!!!
Our test date is 1st of July..

What symptoms are you girls having??

Massive hugs and luck

HB xxxx


----------



## LINDY15

Hi all 
afraid I also got a BFN (*%^&I^%&O$ !!!!
devastated and very sad and have a very very heavy heart. 
went in for the routine blood test and the nurse told me that the pee tests are not accurate, I nearly burst out crying, very good of her 
to be positive. awaiting for the confirmation now and see what our next options are.. my head is all over the place, thinking of just me moving back the UK for treatment there, or Cyprus.. god knows.
in the meantime I did what any normal girl would do after finding out she is unlucky 4th time around and headed to the DIY shop looking for random things. 

Waiting, very sorry to hear of yours as well.why why why !!!

Hope.... Come on you can do it !!!!! please please please a BFP 

to everyone else on the thread best of luck in all your adventures
and take care
Lindy xx


----------



## Hannah72

Hello ladies

Some good news...Hcg tripled in 72 hours to 84  so we're looking good for now.  I prayed and prayed for the numbers to triple and they have - Phew!

A long way to go yet but at least the numbers are doubling and increasing so i'm happy for now.  

Thanks everyone for your support. 

Hxx


----------



## Hope.x

Welcome Honey Bee..x

Happy for you Hannah  

Lindy, this is awful! Life is so unfair. I am so sad for you, and Waiting. I wish there was something I or we could do. Sending you and Waiting.x buckets of love...xxxx

I got a BFP, sooo happy, I couldn't believe it. I did 3 tests in one wee!!! Although I'm sad I was unable to share it with the other ODT girls today, my heart goes out to you.💛


Love💗luck🍀and baby dust✨


----------



## jennyes2011

BFN for me - onto ICSI number 4 in August/September. Gutted ATM, but looking forward. I see each failure as the completion of a step towards our future baby so I am glad that its over and we have got through it xx hoping the future holds no more negatives!!

Lots of   to other BFNs and congratulations to the BFPs 

Jenny xxx


----------



## bikershaz

Jenneys2011 sorry for your bfn   to you 

Sharon x


----------



## Hope.x

sorry to hear that Jenny  wishing you lots of love and luck for the future...x


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi ladies,

Jennifer, so so sorry for for bfn. My love and   are with you and your dh. Great that you have focused on your next round. 

Hopex a massive   for you. You must just be over the moon.

Hannah12, fantastic news and really made up for you  

Lindy15, so sorry for you, again no words can help but thinking of you and your dh 

Macca, only 3sleeps for you, sending lots of   and   for good news x

Big welcome to honeybee, and hope your 2ww is not dragging too slow xxx

Waitingx, again really sorry and just sending you lots of   to you and your dh xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

Only 4 sleeps to go for me and just so excited. No real signs or symptoms so bit concerned about not feeling anything! But will just have to try and keep positive and wait til Friday to do otd.

Sending lots of love,  ,   and   to us all on this journey.


----------



## Hannah72

Waitingx, Jenney, Lindy15 - so sorry for your BFN.  Sending you all lots of love and hugs.  Good luck with the next steps and plans for the future.


----------



## Hannah72

Hope.x     so happy for you and DH.  Good luck with the blood tests and scan.  

Hxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Jenny, Waiting and Lindy so sorry to read your news ladies     
I truly hope that your dreams come true very soon

Hopex 

Hannah oh so happy to read your news  when are you testing next are is it a wait for the scan 

Leah66 our only OTD tester! tomorrow wishing you lots of  vibes

 allaround

Donna


----------



## Mrs shiny

Good luck for tomorrow leah66 lots of  xxxxx


----------



## Hope.x

Thank you girls 😍 
We have a scan booked for July 16th. 

Wishing you all lots of love, luck and baby dust...x


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hopex, fantastic news. Big   and   all goes well xx


----------



## bikershaz

Hopex that's fantastic news BFP so pleased for you 
Sharon x


----------



## LINDY15

Hope and Hannah Wooohoooo !!!!! very happy for you. can you tell I have been on the beer. 
thankfully had a networking event organised tonight and there were copious amounts of wine.
so I was amongst amazing women and i think I am turning around to either accepting 
it's just going to be the 2 of us, or hey lets try again. 
not sure. 
jenny, so sorry.. I understand. 
good luck everyone else.
bye,
Lindy xxx


----------



## Hannah72

Thank you girlies xxx

Donna - I'm waiting for the scan now.  I may have one sneaky blood test in between   just for peace of mind but I reckon everything will be ok and just hoping and praying this is our time. 

Leah - good luck for today  

Love to all

Hxx


----------



## Journey99

I was naughty and tested 2 days early. Yesterday was our anniversary and I was getting AF pains and when I wiped there was some brown discharge. I was convinced it was over. Went to bed and cried myself to sleep. Woke up just before 2am and was dying for a wee. So woke DH to ask for the test...he hid it so I wouldn't be tempted lol

Well there it was my first ever   The line is lighter than the control but came up pretty quick.  It's defo there no squinting or light tricks to see it.


----------



## Bella36

Morning Ladies

So sorry to hear about the negative results   

Congrats to everyone with BFP's  


AFM Im 10dp 2dt and when I nipped to the loo this morning, there was pinky, brown discharge mixed with the pessary gunk (apologies for the graphic discription!!)
I'm trying not to panic as I have had nothing since. I've just got some back pain and the occasional cramping in my stomach.

I spoke to the clinic and the nurse said alot of women experience this and only get back to them if the bleeding gets heavier.

My otd is thursday   

Claire xxx


----------



## Leah66

Hi ladies,

Just to update my OTD today I got a BFN  

I'm feeling 'OK' about it as its not the first time so I have learned to expect the worst. 
I am naturally a positive person so I will move on and try again later on in the year.

Good luck and best wishes to you all 
Leah xx


----------



## bikershaz

Leah66 so sorry for you bfn   

Sharon x


----------



## bikershaz

Journey99   on your   so pleased for you

Sharon x


----------



## hellokitty

Leah big hugs, be good to yourself  

Journey congrats

Such a Rollercoaster of emotions xx


----------



## bikershaz

ok Really confused now

I had a text from a friend who had a 3dt at same time telling me she had done 3 tests and all were positive i had already bee to loo )lol too much info) do did a test in seond pe of the day and it came up a really really light blue line showing cross but you have to move it around to see

soo off to superdrug bought 3 different tests first response and clear blue

get home pee in a tub (sorry again too much info)
first response shows just one line which is not pregnant,  and clear blue came up with a cross again   see my profile picture still feel I am going totally mad 

Sharon x


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi bikershaz congrats! It's still quite early and everyone is different. My test 11 days after et came up 2-3 weeks. It depends when implantation occurred and also if you are having twins can be higher. I used clear blue digital with time indicator, not cheap and when I bought two packs of two the chemist said "don't you trust them?"  lol! Are you having your hcg tests done?


----------



## sarahp1977

omg omg omg i got a bfp this am after three test 10dp3det i just couldnt wait am in total shock please please please babies stay in there    , this is my first ever icsi cycle so am really really chuffed , however i cant get a docs appointment untill next thurs how bad is that ?and i know its still very very early       
sarah


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi everyone

Leah, I am so sorry you got a bfn, lots of   and love to you and your dh x glad you are thinking positively about your next cycle cx

Bikershaz, sounds dry promising, I would do the digital one too to make sure but   it's all good cx

Journey99, what fantastic news. I am so happy for you and your dh, massive  Have you booked your scan x

Bella36, my friend had spotting and discharge day before her otd and she is now 16 weeks pregnant on her 2 nd ivf cycle so keep positive. Lots of   

Sarah1977, omg that's fantastic news a massive  . Will   all is well as I am sure it will be xx

I hope everyone else is ok.

As for me, feeling really good toady, 8dpday5 cystoblast and one nearly cyst oblast put back in. Have had few niggles similar to period pains and wee is quite concentrated even though drinking water like a fish! Apart from that have been in a bizarre mood, narky one. Invite and ok the next but hey Ho, the amount of drugs we have pumped ourselves with its no wonder I am a little .

Lots of love,  ,   and   to us all on this journey xx


----------



## Bella36

Thanks Mrs Shiny  

Claire xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to send          to Sarah82 and Fat_Cassy for OTD tomorrow          

 to those still waiting to test 

Donna


----------



## bikershaz

Hi Ladies

I did a digital test this morning was soooo scared and when looked it said 1-2 wks pregnant I am in shock but soooo happy

Hope we see many more   

Sharon x


----------



## Mrs shiny

Bikershaz,          that's fantastic news. Loves nd   to you and your dh cx

Good luck to everyone else today.

Sorry short but off to work xxxxxx


----------



## sarah82

donna marie thank you,
I have been naughty, testing since friday 8dp a 3dt i have been getting good positives, but afraid to jinx them by telling people. Today my clear blue digi said '2 -3 weeks' and BCRM have booked me in for a scan in 2 and half weeks time 
I feel so unbelievably lucky, blessed by God and happy but sick to my stomach with fear that things may go wrong.....so being so cautious and over the moon at the same time.
Wishing everyone luck with their journeys,xxxxxx


----------



## bikershaz

Sarah82 

   CONGRATULATIONS 

Sharon x


----------



## princess79

Hi ladies
Just popping in to confirm my bfn.  :-(
Wishing everyone else the best of luck and praying you get your bfp's.
No doubt will 'some' of you again in the future, as we look forward with hope to our frostie..
xx


----------



## Journey99

Congrats Sarah82! 

Princess79


----------



## bikershaz

Princess79 Sorry to hear your news sending a   take care

Sharon x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Princess79 so very sorry    

 to Macca77, Bella36 and hellokitty for testing tomorrow on OTD

and  to our early testers     Journey99, bikershaz and Sarah82

As this thread will come to a close at the weekend i will be posting links to other parts of the site over the next few days

Donna


----------



## Hope.x

Hi ya! 

Thank you for doing this thread Donna 

Journey99, Bikershaz, Sarah82, Sarah1977....Fabulous news 💗 
I'm still POAS!! I got my BFP Monday. Hehe. Just need to still see it. 

😔 princess79 and Leah66...wishing you all the best for the future...xx.

Wishing all the up coming testers lots of luck...x


----------



## Mrs shiny

Sarah82,         a missive congrats to you , get goose pimples every time I see a bfp. Hopefully it will be me to on. .friday cx

Princess79 and leah66, I am sorry your journey has not gone the way we all would have hoped for. Sending you lots of     and  for your future journey xxxx

Macca, belle36 and hellokity, sending you all my  and   for your big otd tomorrow. Will be thinking of you xxxxx

Afm, busy day at work and then had my reflexology tonight which was gorgeous and well needed after screaming at my 12 year old for getting a note from his English teacher saying she w concerned about his attitude in class! Think it may be the drugs or maybe the fact that I got this as I picked him up from a detention 
I have been feeling very strange today as in just feel normal! No symptoms or signs and this knicker watch is starting to get bit ridiculous, don't know why I keep checking but sure that AF will come tomorrow !! Strange x
But sitive thinking and all and keep talking to George and Mildred and willing them on. Maybe it helps.

Again big day for the thread tomorrow so sending lots of love,   and   to us all xxxxx


----------



## hellokitty

Bfn for me this morning ladies. Good luck to everyone on your future journeys whatever they will be

Thanks for the support I wouldn't have made it through without this xx


----------



## bikershaz

Hellokitty sorry to hear your bfn sending you lots of   

Sharon x


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hellokitty, sorry sorry hon. Sending lots of love and   to you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bella36

Good morning ladies.

Had beta this morning, they'll contact us this afternoon with the results.
Not much hope, as I've been bleeding pretty heavily since Tuesday evening & also have a big blood filled cyst on my left ovary.

Claire xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi
Hellokitty so sorry to read of your BFN   

Bella36 sorry to read of the bleeding honey   

Macca77 thinking of you     

Back later ladies

Donna


----------



## Mrs shiny

Belle36, sorry about the bleeding hon, hope it settles   

Afm, only one sleep to go until otd and just praying that I have a happy outcome  
For anyone who is due for otd, boots have the clearblue digital ones on offers, pack of 2 so get them in now as Penny helps xx

Sorry for the sho post but should be working xxx

Lots of  ,   and   to us all xxxxx


----------



## Bella36

Thanks Mrs Shiny, no news from the clinic yet!

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, hope it's good news

xx


----------



## Macca77

hello ladies
I got a BFN this morning also  
feeling disappointed and sad but i'm focusing on our 3 frosties to use in 3 months time .

good luck to anyone else who has to test today and tomorrow xx


----------



## starlight82

Wondering if someone can help me

Im due to test Monday but been to the toilet this afternoon and there blood on my tissue it's like a pinky colour. Does this mean it's over? Sat here in tears


----------



## honey bee

Me too starlight...


----------



## starlight82

Hi honey bee

I really don't no wot to do, think. 

Is there any point in doing a test now or will it not be accurate


----------



## honey bee

Starlight.. I spoke to the clinic..
They have told me I have to still test on Sunday to be on the safe side.. It feels like almost like its to put closure on it properly before we can start again..

She did check it was a full AF as some people do bleed and have an BFP..
Only you know if it's a real AF or a bleed...

I am preying for you it's Only spotting 

Lots of hugs xx


----------



## starlight82

Cant stop going to the toilet to check...it's pale pink just been again n its less on the tissue but done q test n it sed negative


----------



## honey bee

Sending you super hugs xxxxxxxxxx

I really hope it's too early to test and the pink goes away...
See what it's like in the morning..
Personal message me if you need someone.. It's hard!!

I had the pink last night.. 



HB xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Macca77 and Hellokitty so sorry to read of your BFN    to you both

Bella36 hope that you got a call back from the clinic

to tomorrows testers, Miainlondon, Mrs Shiny and Meaths00 lots of luck ladies 

Will check in on you ladies tomorrow

Donna


----------



## Bella36

Thanks Donna

It's all over for us, wasn't really surprised as I'd kind of known since Tuesday.

Failed cycle review appointment in two weeks & we'll take it from there.

Lots of love to everyone 

Claire xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Claire

So very sorry    

I hope that the review is helpful for you in moving forward

Donna


----------



## Mrs shiny

Claire I am so sorry to hear your news seninfing you lots of love and  ..

As for me: 

Well at 5.50 this morning I did my test and it was a  

I am just in shock, I just keep going back to the test which says pregnant 1-2 weeks!! 

I am so happy but can't even begin to explain how I feel. I just cried in the bathroom and then rushed out to tell my dh and we just sat for 19 mins   and crying. I know it's early dats but to even get this far is just amazing and just do excited. Just praying now that George and Mildred stay put   

Sorry fir lack of personals but just can't even focus, will come back when get my head round my win amazing news.

Massive thanks to everyone's prayers and positive thoughts and I will repay them all a million times to give everyone this feeling.

Love,  ,  And masses of   to is all xxxx


----------



## katrina555

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Mrs Shiny, i've been waiting for your post to come up thinking about you, congrats, lets hope we are all on a good thread 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bikershaz

MrsShiny   so pleased for you on your   

Sharon x


----------



## Journey99

Mrs Shiny! Congrats!!!! That's fab news x


----------



## Bella36

Congratulations Mrs Shiny 
Big hugs
Claire xx


----------



## Ms A

Hi Girls,

I have been to the hospital today for my blood test.  Was convinced that it was a BFN but to my surprise it was a BFP !!!!!!!!  Can't believe I am over the 1st hurdle and I will be able to give my daughter a sibling......  

Hope all the girls in their 2WW end up as happy as I am today.....   

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Mrs Shiny 
MsA 

Jafall

 for OTD tomorrow

Donna


----------



## meaths00

Hi everybody! Had blood test today, after 5dt (BLAST) and its a BFP! Cant believe it, still in shock. Scan is 19th July to see if we have more than 1!

Its big roller coaster but to everyone out there dont give up. During my 2ww it was really hard and i had every symptom that i recognised from first time i was preg. However, they could all point to the meds or poss af. I decided during the 2ww that for every positive, there is a negative and for every negative there is a positive. It is never ending so you just have to hope for the best!

Wishing you all the very best, Sarah


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Meath00 Congrats on your BFP

As promised links for moving forward,

to the ladies who sadly didnt get their dreams come true

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

and for the ladies whose dream came true

This thread is very helpful http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288586.520;topicseen

Main PG board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Donna


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi everyone, thanks so much for all your lovely kind words. I am still in shock and just keeping thinking, omg I am pregnant??  

MrsA, massive  , it's just surreal isn't it getting a positive, you just don't believe it xx
Meath00, we have our scan on the same day, mine is at 1.30 and I am already counting the days. Massive   and enjoy the moment, it's just amazing.

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to catching up with everyone on the next thread.
To those in between cycles now sending you so much love,    and  , don't give up because one day it will be your turn for the   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RJS

Hello All,

Congrats to all the BFP's.

I had DE 3dt on thurs 21st June. I am due to have a blood test Tues 3rd. Clinic advise not doing hpt until thurs 5th but tbh I will do a test tues morning before I go for blood test (if I last that long!) 
Am just looking for a little bit of support in the final few days... Am so scared of it being negative.

Good luck all xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello RJS

This thread closes tonight, why not pop across to the July 2ww thread there are a few ladies testing on the same day as you there they are a very supportive bunch

Sending lots of  and         sweetie

em


----------



## Mrs shiny

Sorry for bad news but don't think George and Mildred liked there new home. I went to the hospital this morning as was bleeding and after 2 hour wait, they said it was too early to scan me so did an internal and said cervix was slightly open so I would either stop bleeding or have a period and unfortunately I am having a period, pains like never before so not good. They told me to phone my clinic in the morning to see what they say so as useful realy as a chocolate teapot. Just devastated and sitting winging all the time. My poor dh does not know what to do and must be awful for him too. To make things worse there was a woman in labour outseode the hospital, smoking! I wanted to rip her head off and tell her she is lucky to be in her position and she is smoking! Sorry rant over.

Sorry for no other personals. Will let you know what clinic any tomorrow but to be honest you just know in your heart that it's over for us as we did not even get any frosties and as self funding this was our only chance. At least I have my 12 year old son, so I know I am already blessed.

Oh and also found out that my cousin had a little girl this morning, I felt terrible but wished it was me. 
Sorry I am really depressing everyone.

Massive good luck to everyone on your journey and sending lots of    and   to you all.

Will check in once in a while to check on everyone xxxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Mrs shiny, I am so so upset to hear your news! It is so difficult, I have been there and I know something of what you are going through- I hope that maybe one stayed put, and it is a bleed of the other. I hope u get answers. I had my hcg  Levels checked to see what was going on. 
Much love to you and your dh, pm if you need to x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Mrs Shiny, i am so sorry to read your news,
Did they not do HCG test 

I do hope that you can get advice from your clinic 

I will leave this thread open for a wee while longer 

  

Donna


----------



## meaths00

Donna Marie said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th June,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Ali80, , 1st June,
> Micheleclaw, IMSI, 1st June,
> chloe l, ICSI, 1st June,
> Bisdil, ICSI, 1st June,
> Dippers, ICSI, 1st June,
> Sienna77, ICSI, 2nd June,
> BooBoo13, ICSI, 2nd June,
> jay 2311, DEIVF, 2nd June,
> Loobieloo2, ICSI, 3rd June,
> pinot, IVF, 3rd June,
> jess 0x0, DEIVF, 4th June,
> MJ in London, FET, 4th June,
> hopepaige, IVF, 5th June,
> Sandra74, IUI, 6th June,
> Lexsan, FET, 6th June,
> InfinityStorm, ICSI, 6th June,
> xoxkelz, FET, 6th June,
> Faiith, IVF, 6th June,
> suzloukel, ICSI, 6th June,
> JessicaUK123, ICSI, 7th June,
> RSH0308, , 7th June,
> hopewishpray, ICSI, 7th June,
> mrsc75, IVF, 7th June,
> sararenee, FET, 7th June,
> k25, IVF, 8th June,
> kelly lou, FET, 8th June,
> jojo34, ICSI, 8th June,
> KateBoothby, ICSI, 8th June,
> Provence13, FET, 8th June,
> cornish cath, DFET, 8th June ,
> Loopee8, IVF, 9th June,
> Michimoo, ICSI, 9th June,
> FreckleGiraffe, IUI, 9th June,
> MonieH, ICSI, 9th June,
> Cutiepie, ICSI, 10th June,
> Stormie Chick, FET, 10th June,
> jean989708, , 11th June,
> Widy, ICSI, 11th June,
> AngeinParis, IVF, 12th June,
> Ruu, DEIVF, 13th June,
> Petal38, IVF, 13th June,
> Shuggy76, ICSI, 13th June,
> Fayec1976, IVF, 15th June,
> Helss, ICSI, 15th June,
> Narnea, , 15th June,
> Just40, IVF, 15th June,
> Mandy39, IVF, 15th June,
> lilly...., , 15th June,
> Helss, IVF, 15th June,
> Babyjellybaby, ICSI, 16th June,
> Nicola22, ICSI, 16th June,
> mrslab, ICSI, 16th June,
> ShelleySugar, Nat IUI, 17th June,
> michelle.v, , 17th June,
> SarahG90, Clomid, 19th June,
> Charlie 'N' Bec, IVF, 19th June,
> Salsa1, , 20th June,
> magsandemma, FET, 20th June,
> bonniebelle, IVF, 20th June,
> sammyjoe, DIUI, 20th June,
> emmab81, IVF, 21st June,
> Hannah12, IVF, 22nd June,
> Tattybear, FET, 22nd June,
> Hope.x, FET, 25th June,
> Waitingagain, FET, 25th June ,
> Leah66, IVF, 26th June,
> Sarah82, ICSI, 27th June,
> fat_cassy, IVF, 27th June,
> Journey99, IVF, 28th June,
> princess79, ICSI, 28th June,
> Macca77, IVF, 28th June,
> hellokitty, ICSI, 28th June,
> Bikershaz, IVF, 28th June,
> Bella36, IVF, 28th June,
> Miainlondon, IVF, 29th June,
> mrs shiny, ICSI, 29th June,
> Meaths00, ICSI, 29th June,
> Jafall, ICSI, 30th June,
> MsK, FET,  ,
> [/csv]​


​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

Mrs Shiny thinking of you this morning   

Donna


----------



## Frangipanii

Me too. x. x


----------



## Mrs shiny

Hi everyone, thanks for all your lovely messages and kind words. The clinic did not mention doing a hcg test but told me to wait until the bleeding had stopped and then one week later do a pregnancy test, so just a waiting game I am afraid. 
The bleeding is still full on and the period pains are just horrendous but keep praying that maybe one of them has managed to cling on, but not that hopeful.


Sorry for lack of personals but will keep you posted xx

Love,  ,   and   to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## bikershaz

Mrs Shiny soooo sorry lots of      to you lets hope that one is still ok 

Sharon x


----------



## Hannah72

Mrs Shiny - just jumping on to say so so sorry that you're going through this.  If you can arrange to do a HCG test that would be a lot easier than waiting one whole week before doing a pregnancy test.  At least you will know either way; if the levels are low then you know that maybe the pregnancy may be at risk,  but if the numbers are still rising, it could be possible that one of the embryos just didn't stick but the other one could still be present in your womb.  This happened to me 2 years ago  - I got a BFP, then started bleeding very heavily within a few days, but my HCG levels were still rising and doubling every 48 hours - the clinic were baffled, and my numbers kept rising beyond 3,000.  This went on until 7 weeks and I got to see a heartbeat.

You will need to get HCG done twice to check if the numbers are doubling or just low rising. The clinic should do the blood test free of charge.

Good luck honey xxxx


----------



## jafall

Donna Marie said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th June,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Ali80, , 1st June,
> Micheleclaw, IMSI, 1st June,
> chloe l, ICSI, 1st June,
> Bisdil, ICSI, 1st June,
> Dippers, ICSI, 1st June,
> Sienna77, ICSI, 2nd June,
> BooBoo13, ICSI, 2nd June,
> jay 2311, DEIVF, 2nd June,
> Loobieloo2, ICSI, 3rd June,
> pinot, IVF, 3rd June,
> jess 0x0, DEIVF, 4th June,
> MJ in London, FET, 4th June,
> hopepaige, IVF, 5th June,
> Sandra74, IUI, 6th June,
> Lexsan, FET, 6th June,
> InfinityStorm, ICSI, 6th June,
> xoxkelz, FET, 6th June,
> Faiith, IVF, 6th June,
> suzloukel, ICSI, 6th June,
> JessicaUK123, ICSI, 7th June,
> RSH0308, , 7th June,
> hopewishpray, ICSI, 7th June,
> mrsc75, IVF, 7th June,
> sararenee, FET, 7th June,
> k25, IVF, 8th June,
> kelly lou, FET, 8th June,
> jojo34, ICSI, 8th June,
> KateBoothby, ICSI, 8th June,
> Provence13, FET, 8th June,
> cornish cath, DFET, 8th June ,
> Loopee8, IVF, 9th June,
> Michimoo, ICSI, 9th June,
> FreckleGiraffe, IUI, 9th June,
> MonieH, ICSI, 9th June,
> Cutiepie, ICSI, 10th June,
> Stormie Chick, FET, 10th June,
> jean989708, , 11th June,
> Widy, ICSI, 11th June,
> AngeinParis, IVF, 12th June,
> Ruu, DEIVF, 13th June,
> Petal38, IVF, 13th June,
> Shuggy76, ICSI, 13th June,
> Fayec1976, IVF, 15th June,
> Helss, ICSI, 15th June,
> Narnea, , 15th June,
> Just40, IVF, 15th June,
> Mandy39, IVF, 15th June,
> lilly...., , 15th June,
> Helss, IVF, 15th June,
> Babyjellybaby, ICSI, 16th June,
> Nicola22, ICSI, 16th June,
> mrslab, ICSI, 16th June,
> ShelleySugar, Nat IUI, 17th June,
> michelle.v, , 17th June,
> SarahG90, Clomid, 19th June,
> Charlie 'N' Bec, IVF, 19th June,
> Salsa1, , 20th June,
> magsandemma, FET, 20th June,
> bonniebelle, IVF, 20th June,
> sammyjoe, DIUI, 20th June,
> emmab81, IVF, 21st June,
> Hannah12, IVF, 22nd June,
> Tattybear, FET, 22nd June,
> Hope.x, FET, 25th June,
> Waitingagain, FET, 25th June ,
> Leah66, IVF, 26th June,
> Sarah82, ICSI, 27th June,
> fat_cassy, IVF, 27th June,
> Journey99, IVF, 28th June,
> princess79, ICSI, 28th June,
> Macca77, IVF, 28th June,
> hellokitty, ICSI, 28th June,
> Bikershaz, IVF, 28th June,
> Bella36, IVF, 28th June,
> Miainlondon, IVF, 29th June,
> mrs shiny, ICSI, 29th June,
> Meaths00, ICSI, 29th June,
> Jafall, ICSI, 30th June, ^ ^
> MsK, FET,  , ^^
> [/csv]​


​


----------



## Mrs shiny

H everyone, thanks so much for all your lovey messages.

I am still bleeding so still waiting to do the pregnancy test, think if has not stopped by Monday I will ask about the blood test Hannah.

Love    and   to everyone xxx


----------

